# Help and Advice > Coping with Depression >  I am Groot

## Paula

New year, new thread  :):  and, if youre wondering what the titles about, Im currently watching Guardians of the Galaxy vol 2 for about the umpteenth time and theres a tree creature called Groot that only says I am Groot  yet his friends always know exactly what hes saying. It reminds me of talking to you lot, it doesnt matter whether Im actually making sense, you know me well enough to know what Im really saying!

Right, Im off to take down the Christmas decorations

----------

Suzi (01-01-18)

----------


## OldMike

"I am Groot" well that caught my attention, I thought you'd been struck down with the dreaded lurgy or something  :(giggle):  I'm relieved to hear you haven't  :(bear): 

So Princess Sparkles has been granted a new year's honour and should now be addressed as Dame Groot (Order of the Sparkles) *curtsies and leaves the room backwards*   :O:   :(giggle):

----------

Paula (01-01-18)

----------


## Suzi

I love Groot! I love you too!

----------


## Paula

Im a wee bit miffed - our next door neighbours, who know we have 2 old dogs and know Luna is terrified of fireworks, had a 30 minute display in their back garden this evening (not last night!) and didnt even bother to warn us  :@:

----------


## Suzi

They've been going off since about 430 last night here, stopped at about 2am, started again at lunch time here so I completely understand. Casey is terrified as is Marc's Mums dog Sophie....

----------


## Jaquaia

Paula, I have a confession to make...




I have never seen Guardians of the Galaxy...

----------


## Paula

What???? You must, its awesome! 

Today, Im having a blood test and BP check. Fun. Especially as my BP is still high as the doctor had to halve my dose (my ankles were swollen). Im having a manicure this evening, though, so its swings and roundabouts today. Im hoping Si can get in touch with my Pain Consultant too ....

----------


## Paula

So nurse appt has been cancelled again ..... Ive got an appt with my Pain Consultant Thursday evening but Ive had to bite the bullet and pay for a private appt as an nhs one is 3 months wait, and I cant wait that long with this

----------


## Suzi

Why has the nurse cancelled? I think paying right now is the best thing you can do...

----------


## Paula

Shes sick, my appt with her last week was cancelled to due to sickness. If they try to cancel Thursday I shall complain, especially as my BP is still high and I need to talk to them about meds. I just feel Im fire fighting with my health at the moment

----------


## Suzi

It does seem if you're being hit from all angles right now. I wish I could help.

----------


## Paula

You are, it helps so much knowing that, if Im worried about something that I dont need to be, youll tell me. It also helps knowing that, if its something I do need to worry about, youll always tell me to do something about it. When theres so many Dx to deal with, I need someone to show me the bigger picture  :):

----------


## OldMike

> Paula, I have a confession to make...
> 
> I have never seen Guardians of the Galaxy...


Me neither *shock horror*  :O: 

Paula it sucks that you've got to pay for a consultant as there is a 3 months wait on the NHS  :(bear): 

Hope the manicure brings back some sparkles in to your life this evening, I suggest a glittery pink pearl nail varnish or maybe a hot pink with an iridescent glow  :O: 

Old Mike (nail consultant to the stars) sends you his love  :Panda:

----------

Paula (02-01-18)

----------


## Paula

Mike, you may have made my mind up on the colour!  :):  Ill report back later

----------


## Jaquaia

Is anyone else wondering how Mike knows quite so much about shades of pink nail varnish and finishes?  :(wasntme):

----------


## Paula

:(rofl):

----------


## Suzi

Mike, your knowledge is amazing - is that through personal experience?

----------


## Flo

> Is anyone else wondering how Mike knows quite so much about shades of pink nail varnish and finishes?


Ooerr!.....surely Hot Pink won't stay on when he's using the rotovator!! Ian has terrible trouble with his!!

----------

OldMike (02-01-18)

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):  :(rofl):  :(rofl):

----------


## Paula

As promised, Mike, I went for a glittery, pearly pinky brown - you really did inspire me  :O: 

While I was in my appt, the doctors tried to ring .....

----------

OldMike (03-01-18)

----------


## Suzi

Have you spoken to them? Called them back?

----------


## Paula

I tried but theyd closed so Ill ring first thing.

----------


## Flo

Morning Paula.....how's things today?

----------


## Paula

Not good. Doctors surgery rang to change my nurse appt for the third time. My bp is not good at the mo so I made a fuss and have got a new appt on Friday.  

Im just so overwhelmed with everything right now - my BP is an issue, the IIH is scary and  Im terrified at having to live without opioids ....

----------


## Arty

How are you doing today Paula?

----------


## OldMike

:(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Any news from your pain clinic lovely?

----------


## purplefan

Sorry about the nurse appointment being cancelled.  How are the dogs after the fireworks?

----------


## Paula

> Any news from your pain clinic lovely?


Im going tomorrow evening

----------


## Suzi

Good luck for pain clinic tonight lovely. Make sure you rest before you go. You've a lot on your plate atm and so rest as much as possible..

----------

Paula (04-01-18)

----------


## OldMike

Hope all goes well at the pain clinic tonight Paula  :(bear): 

I love the title of this thread it always makes me smile  :):  wish I'd come up with such a quirky and innovative thread title  :O:

----------

Paula (04-01-18)

----------


## Suzi

Hope it goes well tomorrow x

----------


## Paula

Pain consultant thinks that the evidence of contra indication of opiates with IIH is not strong enough at the moment to take me off Tapentadol and risk the strain it puts on my mental health and pain. 

He told us that our local hospital is in a mess and it may be months before I see neurology so hes recommending we go privately. Hes also seeing a neurosurgeon on Saturday so will run it past him and call me

----------

Jaquaia (04-01-18),OldMike (04-01-18)

----------


## Suzi

It's not a good state of affairs when you are being told that you should pay for private treatment - but if you can then maybe it's worth it. 

I'm so glad that they've said to stay on it. How do you feel about it?

----------

Angie (04-01-18)

----------


## Angie

I'm glad that you have spoken about your meds hunni x

----------


## Paula

How do I feel? I could have kissed my consultant, I was so relieved. As I said to him, tapentadol is the difference between me functioning or not functioning. I know Im not out of the woods yet but it is a reprieve. We cant really afford to pay privately so were hoping Im covered on Sis medical insurance (but its fuzzy whether my diagnosis was before the insurance started)

He was telling us that the view of a lot of doctors is that the nhs will become solely for emergency medicine or cancer treatment because the funding is not there, theres not enough doctors or nurses. Scary

----------


## Suzi

It's terrifying. 

So relieved for you love.

----------


## OldMike

It sad that the NHS is having to put back operations and is just so short of funds these days  :(: 

I'm glad the outlook is looking better for you regarding tapentadol in that you can still take something with pain relief and mental heath benefits  :(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Paula

Been for a check up and blood test with the nurse. My BP, even on medication, is 164/108 so the doctors going to call me. I feel like my bodys giving up .... 

I know this sounds stupid but, for the first time ever, Im not excited about my birthday tomorrow - its just another day of being ill

----------


## Suzi

Oh sweetheart (hugs)

----------


## Angie

:(bear):

----------


## Paula

My consultant has spoken to the neurosurgeon and they both agree that its much better in my case for me to stay on tapentadol  :(whew): . My GP didnt call back re BP so Ive decided to up my dose back to where it was before Christmas until i do speak to GP. If my ankles swell, so be it

----------


## Suzi

That's got to be a huge relief and a brilliant birthday present?

----------


## Paula

If hed been in Front of me I may have kissed him  :O: . Mind you, when we got off the call, Si told Katie shes got a crush on that doctor, and now shes got his mobile number  :(rofl):

----------

Suzi (06-01-18)

----------


## Arty

Happy Birthday Paula  :):

----------

Paula (07-01-18)

----------


## Paula

I slept til 9.30 this morning. What a relief  :):

----------

Jaquaia (07-01-18)

----------


## Angie

Glad that you managed some sleep hunni x

----------


## Suzi

Hoorah for sleep love!

----------


## OldMike

Glad you managed to get some sleep  :(snooze):  hopefully today you're bright eyed and bushy tailed (I appear to be speaking in cliches today).

My internet went off for 5 minutes yesterday I thought the world had come to an end  :(giggle): 

One thing about the internet is I've come know the lovely people on DWD  :(bear):   :Panda:

----------

Suzi (07-01-18)

----------


## Paula

Morning! Im currently feeling very poor having just paid my Pain Consultants bill ...... but it was totally worth it. My Cleaner is back from her Christmas break so I can breathe again - no matter how hard I try, my family are slobs  :O:  I was hoping to have my first day in weeks without anyone else in the house but Katies off sick and Si is working from home to avoid the train cancellations :/

----------


## purplefan

Looks like things are getting back to normal. Hope you enjoy your time alone.
I can't remember Paula but do you meditate? I find it very helpful. 
Hope the pain is bareable.

----------


## Suzi

What's up with Katie? Nothing serious I hope? How's Jess doing? 
Are you managing to rest at all?

----------


## Paula

Katies got a cold, shell live  :O: . Jess had her first day back at college today, shes fine but exhausted by the looks of it. Me, trying to rest but mainly stressing that I still havent had a call from my GP  :@: 


Ooo forgot to say - yet again I was criticised for my cooking yesterday so Ive told them Im not cooking anymore if thats the thanks I get!

----------


## OldMike

> Katie’s got a cold, she’ll live . Jess had her first day back at college today, she’s fine but exhausted by the looks of it. Me, trying to rest but mainly stressing that I still haven’t had a call from my GP 
> 
> 
> Ooo forgot to say - yet again I was criticised for my cooking yesterday so I’ve told them I’m not cooking anymore if that’s the thanks I get!


What did they say was wrong with your cooking Paula? It's not just a case of picky kids is it?

So are Jess and Katie cooking the meals from now on *spots a pig flying past the window*  :O:   :(giggle):

----------


## Suzi

What were you cooking? Lol.. 
Glad that the girls are doing OK...

----------


## Paula

It was about the veg of all things. I dont cook well but I get so fed up of doing something I hate then getting criticisms. No, Mike, mine arent picky eaters, Jess just has problems filtering what she says ....

I am so cross. I still havent had a call from the GP that I was supposed to get on Friday .....

----------


## Suzi

Call them tomorrow love..

----------


## Paula

I called this morning and got theyre very busy. So tomorrow I might need to be a bit forceful

----------


## Suzi

Make sure you are lovely.

----------


## OldMike

Hope you have more luck at contacting the doc today, take care lovely  :(bear):

----------


## Paula

Just spoken to my GP.  Because of lithium, they cant increase my current BP meds anymore so are going to add another one in the mix (I didnt catch the name) - the next few weeks are going to be fine tuning both the BP meds to make sure my BP is controlled and I dont have swollen ankles. 

I spoke to him about my tapentadol and hes re prescribing them, thank God!

----------


## S deleted

I’m on Ramipril for my BP.

----------


## OldMike

I'm on Lercanidipine & Candesartan for my high blood pressure.

----------


## Paula

Im crossing everything that this works - gp tells me theres no other meds I can take for bp that doesnt contraindicate with lithium

----------


## Suzi

There's always something love...

----------


## Paula

> There's always something love...


True, it was a gp who told me I had to come off tapentadol

Well, tomorrow is my first board meeting as a trustee! Ive timed it perfectly (not) as its followed by the annual strategy meeting so Im going to be there from 9.30 - 4.00 !  Im looking forward to it but well aware Im going to be exhausted.

In other news, Jess has got her first ever job at the local bowling alley  :):

----------


## S deleted

Congrats Jess.

----------

Paula (09-01-18)

----------


## Angie

Congrats to Jess, please try and rest tonight and again tomorow night hunni

----------


## Suzi

Well done Jess! That's awesome! 

Make sure you rest as much as possible lovely x

----------


## Paula

Wow! Yesterday was a long day but i really enjoyed it. The charity really needs a shake up so its going to be interesting involved in all of that. Im very tired and ache everywhere so today will be a quiet one

----------


## OldMike

> True, it was a gp who told me I had to come off tapentadol
> 
> Well, tomorrow is my first board meeting as a trustee! I’ve timed it perfectly (not) as it’s followed by the annual strategy meeting so I’m going to be there from 9.30 - 4.00 !  Im looking forward to it but well aware I’m going to be exhausted.
> 
> In other news, Jess has got her first ever job at the local bowling alley


I bet Jess was bowled over (pun intended thank me later  :O:  )




> Wow! Yesterday was a long day but i really enjoyed it. The charity really needs a shake up so it’s going to be interesting involved in all of that. I’m very tired and ache everywhere so today will be a quiet one


Well done, I'm glad all went well at the trustees meeting Paula, they're very luck to have you on board  :):

----------


## Suzi

Hope the "quiet one" involves rest and pacing?!

----------


## Paula

I slept for 3 hours today, Jess woke me up when she got home from college. Obviously needed it lol. Im seeing my best friend tomorrow, havent been able to see her for a few weeks so Im looking forward to it  :): .

----------

OldMike (11-01-18)

----------


## Suzi

Good! Don't overdo it though please.

----------


## Paula

No I wont. Of course, Im also on new meds (Doxazosin) which cause drowsiness and lack of strength so I suspect its going to be a few days before I adjust. It has, though, already brought down my BP so its totally worth it

----------


## Suzi

Hooray! So glad that it's bought the pressure down! 
Have fun today lovely

----------


## OldMike

> No I won’t. Of course, I’m also on new meds (Doxazosin) which cause drowsiness and ‘lack of strength’ so I suspect it’s going to be a few days before I adjust. It has, though, already brought down my BP so it’s totally worth it


Wow that's good, it took many, many months to get my BP meds right.

----------


## Paula

It is for me too, I was diagnosed in October. This is a second drug theyre adding to amlopidine in the hopes itll be the bit extra needed itms

----------


## Suzi

How you doing?

----------


## Paula

Im ok. My best friend has been over today so that always cheers me up (especially as she came bearing gifts  :O: )

----------


## OldMike

Friends that bear gifts now that is extra special  :O:

----------


## Suzi

OO What gifts?

----------


## Paula

These were delayed birthday gifts - candles, a handbag and these that she made :

----------

OldMike (13-01-18)

----------


## Suzi

She's really talented! They are amazing!

----------


## Paula

She really is, and not just beading - shes makes beautiful cards, does cross stitch etc etc.  Most of all, though, shes a wonderful friend  :):

----------


## Suzi

So important!

----------


## Jaquaia

They are stunning!

----------


## OldMike

Beautiful gifts from a great friend.

----------


## Suzi

Are you resting today?

----------


## Paula

Sort of, im doing Trustee stuff today

----------


## Suzi

Build in rest breaks please?

----------


## Paula

I got my neurology appt through - 14 February, and I also had my copy of the letter my Pain Consultant sent to my GP, telling my GP in no uncertain terms that my mental and physical health is on a tightrope and taking me off tapentadol would be far too dangerous.  I love that man  :O:

----------


## S deleted

Valentine’s Day? Si definitely needs to take care of you that night after the appointment.

----------


## Suzi

I have an eye screening appointment for then too! At least it's come through fairly soon?

----------


## Paula

My throat is sore and swollen so Ive been curled up on the sofa all day, snoozing. Which means Sis been in charge of the remote so weve been watching WW2 documentaries all afternoon ......

----------


## Suzi

Did you not sleep through them? Some of them are soooooo dull! How they can make such interesting times so dull is beyond me! 
Hope your throat is better in the morning..

----------


## Paula

Lol I know - I dozed mostly (they were better than zopiclone  :O: ).  Im not feeling 100% but, other than my nail technician coming to my house this evening to do my nails, Ive not got much on.

----------


## Suzi

Pacing.....

----------


## OldMike

I'm an expert at dozing in front of the TV mind you on dull grey wet days like today a good snooze is probably the best thing  :O: 

A nail technician wow that sounds mighty technical, what's the difference between a manicurist and a nail technician or do they mean the same thing?

Ah gotta love Google, Paula you'll know this already but this is for us OAP's of the pre nail technician era  :O: 




> What is the difference between a manicurist and a nail technician? Many people are asking this question because both professions sound great, but they dont know if they are the same thing or not.
> 
> The Key Differences Between a Manicurist and a Nail Technician
> To better understand what is required of a manicurist as opposed to a nail technician (and vice versa) its important that we analyze the role of each:
> 
> Nail Technician Duties
> A nail technician trims, cleans, and polishes toenails and fingernails. They also can put on fake fingernails and toenails with professionalism. Consider your own fingernails. What do you do with them? Typically you will:
> 
> Remove old nail polishCut and trim nailsShape and buff themApply a base-coat of nail polishApply 2-3 coats of colorApply a top coat of nail polish
> ...


Note to me, best get a nail technician as I don't fancy my bits being waxed, ouchies  :O:   :(giggle): 

Hope all goes well for you today Paula  :(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Paula

Haha lol Mike, my girl doesnt waxing, massage and all sorts. Shes officially a beauty therapist

----------


## Suzi

ooo waxing....... OUCH!

----------


## Paula

*does do* lol

My nails are a very pretty pastel lilac sort of colour  :): 

Im suffering a lot of self doubt today. Ive set up a meeting to discuss volunteer engagement (management) for the charity on Wednesday as Ive been tasked with that job. But Im worried I cant do this, that Ive bitten off more than I can chew.

----------


## magie06

You will be fine. You will be well able to do it. If you need help ask for it. There are others there that must have helped on this task before. Therefore there will be someone who can help. (Not that you will need it).

----------

Paula (15-01-18)

----------


## S deleted

Paula, I have every faith in you and so do they or they wouldn’t have invited you onboard. So chin up, back straight, shoulders back, chest out......actually skip the last one, they may not appreciate you putting your baps on show  :P:   :(rofl):  A big smile will be a suitable alternative.

You’ve got this!

----------


## Paula

:(rofl):

----------


## Suzi

If I didn't think you were up to it then I wouldn't have written you that glowing and honest reference.... I suggest if you are doubting yourself print my reference off and keep looking at it to help remind you how awesome I/we think you are.

----------


## Paula

Thank you, sweetie

----------


## Suzi

How you doing lovely?

----------


## Paula

Im ok, dont want to get moving, mind you and a bit flat

----------


## OldMike

> Paula, I have every faith in you and so do they or they wouldn’t have invited you onboard. So chin up, back straight, shoulders back, chest out......actually skip the last one, they may not appreciate you putting your baps on show   A big smile will be a suitable alternative.
> 
> You’ve got this!


Baps on show now that conjures up a magical image, ooo er missus *Frankie Howard impression there*  :(rofl): 

Paula you'll do great, you're forward looking and dynamic and you _are_ a worthy asset to the trustee board  :(bear):

----------

Paula (16-01-18)

----------


## Suzi

> I’m ok, don’t want to get moving, mind you and a bit flat


Pfft, you can do it. I hope you're feeling brighter now..

----------


## Paula

Had Housegroup tonight and we were talking about anxiety (in relation to Jesuss Sermon on the Mount where He teaches us not to worry). Just talking about my anxiety sent me into a spin

----------


## Jaquaia

:Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Massive hugs lovely. How are you today?

----------


## Paula

Tired. I was in a lot of pain last night and didnt sleep well.

----------


## Jaquaia

What are your plans for today?  :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

:(bear):  Sorry lovely - I hope today you are planning on resting.

----------


## Paula

Ive had to do an email for the charity but thats done now and Ill be resting/sleeping for the rest of the day. My leg was agony literally from my toe to my hip and I was lying there in tears

----------


## Suzi

Oh sweetheart  :(bear):  I sympathise, lying awake in pain with nothing to take it away is hideous...

----------


## Paula

> Oh sweetheart  I sympathise, lying awake in pain with nothing to take it away is hideous...


Thing is, all my meds are taken at regular intervals during the day and theres no room for top up pain meds so theres nothing I can do. I was so desperate I nearly took Valium, not that it would actually have helped mucha

----------


## Suzi

Mine are the same - spaced out during the day... 

I wish I could take it away from you x

----------


## Flo

Oh blimey! There is nothing worse than lying in bed and having pain! I really sympathise. Can you get hold of a heat pad? Sometimes they can help with pain. :(bear):

----------


## OldMike

:(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Paula

> Oh blimey! There is nothing worse than lying in bed and having pain! I really sympathise. Can you get hold of a heat pad? Sometimes they can help with pain.


One of CRPS symptoms is burning nerve pain so heat (or cold actually) doesnt help. I actually sleep every night with my leg outside of the duvet

----------


## Suzi

How are you doing love?

----------


## Paula

Had a better night but Im still very tired. My hand flared last night too so it took it out of me itms. Today, Im seeing a friend whos just had nasty surgery on her foot. Im also having my hair done later.

I dont know how to explain it but I just dont feel myself atm and I dont know why. I know this is nothing compared to what some are dealing with right now so I feel guilty for complaining but I feel like Im reacting badly to the stupidest things.

----------


## Jaquaia

Everyones problems are subjective lovely, you know that. Complain all you want but above all, be kind to yourself and REST!!!

----------


## Suzi

You've just got through the massive emotional "stop your meds" and then the relief of "it's ok, take your meds" and you don't know why you're not feeling right? Sweetheart you need to rest and you need to realise that actually that's all emotional and difficult and exhausting - and that's not including things like having your bathrooms redone, going back to housegroup, Jess's op, Christmas and starting as a trustee............. Give yourself a break. I prescribe, rest, sleep and binge watching tv stuff...

----------


## Paula

Seriously Suzi, do you have a photographic memory?  :O:

----------


## OldMike

> Seriously Suzi, do you have a photographic memory?


Nothing gets past the boss lady she sees all, hears all and knows all so pay attention  :O: 

You've been through such a lot it isn't surprising you feel out of sorts, it's a case of rest and recuperate  :(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Nope, I just like to remind you of all your awesomeness...

----------


## Paula

Ok, Ill admit there was one thing I didnt tell you yesterday as talking about it was too hard. I didnt even mention it to Si until I went to bed. Yesterday was the 5th anniversary of my fall - 5 years since my life turned upside down.

----------


## Jaquaia

:Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Sorry lovely.... Not a great thing to have an anniversary of..  :Panda:  :(bear):

----------


## OldMike

:(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## S deleted

Life changing moments can be hard to forget so I understand why it’s still difficult for you. I never know you before the accident but it doesn’t matter to me. You’re an amazing woman why I respect and am proud to count you as a friend.
I’m

----------

Paula (20-01-18)

----------


## Paula

Thank you, hunni

----------


## Paula

I feel dizzy and sick. Think I need to talk to the gp again

----------


## S deleted

Any idea of what might have caused it?

----------


## Paula

i suspect highBP and fluid on the brain isnt helping  :O:

----------


## S deleted

Ok that was probably a stupid question. I’ll shut up now lol

----------


## Suzi

Can you get through today OK with rest?

----------


## Paula

> Ok that was probably a stupid question. Ill shut up now lol


Lol mind you thats the sort of question Id have asked ....




> Can you get through today OK with rest?


Trying very hard. Weve got to pop over my brothers later but dads there so I shall be waited on hand and foot.

Mum and dad move in tomorrow, finally  :):

----------


## OldMike

> i suspect highBP and fluid on the brain isnt helping


You know the cure for fluid on the brain? A tap on the head. Sorry couldn't resist a joke, me bad *goes and sits on the naughty step*

It isn't funny is it both high/low BP and fluid on the brain are potentially serious conditions, but they've been diagnosed and you are being monitored and getting treatment.

Paula be very careful if you're feeling dizzy as you can easily have a fall.

Take care Princess  :(bear):   :Panda:

----------

Paula (21-01-18)

----------


## Suzi

Tap on the head....  :(rofl):  Mike! 

Hope you are listening to your Dad and being waited on. 
It's amazing that they are moving in at last! How much closer are they to you?

----------


## Paula

Thank you Mike  :O: . 

Including the ferry, we reckon the trip to mum and dads will be about 1.5 hours - so much better than 8!

Im still very dizzy so will take my BP into the doctors tomorrow as I think theyll want to play with doses again. Jess has been so argumentative this afternoon at my brothers, thats not helped me feel better :/

----------


## Suzi

Bugger re Jess - do you know why? 

So glad they're going to be so much closer!

----------


## Paula

Jess was just being Jess. I just wasnt feeling up to coping with it today.

----------


## Suzi

:Panda:  :(bear):

----------


## Angie

:(bear):

----------


## Suzi

How are you lovely?

----------


## Paula

Very, very, very sore but Ill live

----------


## Jaquaia

:Panda:

----------


## Suzi

:Panda:  Can you book in a rest day or 3?

----------


## Paula

This week is a bit easier (she says, not muttering about pots and kettles  :O: )

----------


## Suzi

Hope you're feeling OK today. Hope it's a rest day...

----------


## Paula

My back is sore and Im grumpy. I could quite happily tell my whole family to do one.

----------


## Suzi

Oh  :(:  Sorry about that love. Can you rest and distract at all?

----------


## Paula

I slept. When m asleep I cant shout at anyone lol

----------


## Jaquaia

Sleep is good!

----------


## Angie

~Hope your resting hun

----------


## S deleted

> I slept. When m asleep I can’t shout at anyone lol


This is true. Sleep is always good. Tempted to have 40 winks myself.

----------


## OldMike

> I slept. When m asleep I cant shout at anyone lol


You may be shouting in your sleep  :O:   :(giggle): 

Paula it's good you got some rest  :(snooze):

----------


## Paula

Im actually struggling to breath it hurts so much. Theres nothing anyone can do about it so I just have to ride it out

----------


## Jaquaia

:Panda:

----------


## S deleted

Oh that really sucks. I got a twinge in my back while I was driving yesterday and passed in a short while but then it happened again today. Weird. Anyway I hope your back is better soon.

----------


## Angie

Oh hunni

----------


## Suzi

:Panda:  I wish there was something I could do to make it better for you..

----------


## Paula

There have been tears  :=(:  but Ive had a heat cushion delivered, whacked it up to top heat and its helping. I can also take it to bed cos it shuts itself off after 90 minutes

----------


## Angie

Glad that you have found something to help hunni x

----------


## Suzi

OO Awesome! How are you today lovely?

----------


## Paula

Sore but the heat does help so its definitely muscular though Ive been getting some pain in my butt-ock as Forrest Gump would say ....

----------


## Suzi

OMG that's you and another friend of mine both with literal pita's lol

----------


## Angie

Awww hope its eased up now for you hunni x

----------


## Suzi

Is it rude to start today with "How's your ar*se?"

----------


## Angie

:(giggle):

----------


## OldMike

> Is it rude to start today with "How's your ar*se?"


That'd be a bum question  :(rofl):

----------


## Paula

> Is it rude to start today with "How's your ar*se?"


Oh my! The cheek  :(rofl): 

Im still in a fair bit of pain - thoracic, lumbar, butt-ocks, hip and thigh. I promised to take my friend to a doctors appointment as shes just had foot surgery and cant drive. I didnt want to let her down but geez driving hurt. So just taking it easy and keeping my heat pad glued to me this afternoon

----------


## OldMike

> Oh my! The cheek 
> 
> Im still in a fair bit of pain - thoracic, lumbar, butt-ocks, hip and thigh. I promised to take my friend to a doctors appointment as shes just had foot surgery and cant drive. I didnt want to let her down but geez driving hurt. So just taking it easy and keeping my heat pad glued to me this afternoon


This old dude would like to know why you've got hyphenated buttocks, is it a knew craze?  :(giggle): 

Just keep using your heat pad and let Si and the girls pamper you  :(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Your poor bum! I know when my sciatica is really bad sometimes sitting on my wobble cushion really helps...

----------


## S deleted

Here you are Mike, maybe this will help you to understand lol

----------

OldMike (25-01-18)

----------


## Paula

Im really struggling to get my thoughts and everything around the pain. Its like its taken over everything. I know theres no point in going to the doctor, its muscular and related to using my crutches, they cant give me any more painkillers,Im not letting a physio anywhere near me and I cant have a massage or osteopath treatment til neurology say its safe. All I can do is wait it out but Im not managing very well.

----------


## S deleted

When do you see the neurologist?

----------


## Suzi

Have you found a position to sit in yet which is a tiny bit easier? I wish I could take the pain away even a bit...

----------


## Paula

> Have you found a position to sit in yet which is a tiny bit easier? I wish I could take the pain away even a bit...


Not even a little bit. Tbh, its spreading up into my neck and shoulders now, Im thinking of taking some Valium 




> When do you see the neurologist?


14 Feb

----------


## S deleted

Oh yeah I remember now. It can’t come soon enough I bet.

----------


## Angie

If Valium will help hunni then hope you have taken it xx

----------


## Paula

> If Valium will help hunni then hope you have taken it xx


It did for a bit, about an hour. Considering I used to be on 15mg a day, just a 2mg tonight wiped me out! So I cant use them much, it seems, if I want to function

----------


## S deleted

I’ll be honest with you, having seen you in person both on your max dose and without the difference is vast! You probably didn’t notice yourself on the meds but you were so spaced it was scary. Seeing you without them you are a totally different person. Much more in control and I definitely prefer the benzo free version. That said if it helps you on occasion I would rather you had the help cos I hate to think of you suffering.

----------

OldMike (26-01-18)

----------


## S deleted

Sorry just realised I might’ve over stepped the mark with my last post not that I meant any harm but that’s the story of my life.

----------


## Suzi

Sweetheart if it's getting worse, then maybe speaking to a Dr - even to keep them in the loop is a good idea? Maybe they can call to press how urgent it is for you to see neuro and it might get the appointment sooner?

----------

Angie (26-01-18)

----------


## Paula

> Sweetheart if it's getting worse, then maybe speaking to a Dr - even to keep them in the loop is a good idea? Maybe they can call to press how urgent it is for you to see neuro and it might get the appointment sooner?


The only contact Ive had recently with my gp relating to pain involved them trying to take me off tapentadol. And Im having a fight with them today to get mine and jesss repeats sorted. Im not trusting them with this right now.




> Ill be honest with you, having seen you in person both on your max dose and without the difference is vast! You probably didnt notice yourself on the meds but you were so spaced it was scary. Seeing you without them you are a totally different person. Much more in control and I definitely prefer the benzo free version. That said if it helps you on occasion I would rather you had the help cos I hate to think of you suffering.


Actually, I agree. I only took it when Si told me I had to do something - and it takes a lot for him to suggest that. I havent taken anymore today because I need to function and will only take another in the evening if I absolutely have to.

As to saying the wrong thing, you didnt. It seems thats my job today ....

----------


## Jaquaia

:Panda:

----------


## OldMike

Paula all I can do is send you my love and a big hug  :Panda:   :(bear):

----------


## Suzi

Hmm, your GP's need a kick up the derriere! 

Saying the wrong thing? You? I've never known you to...

----------


## Paula

So theres been a cock up with my repeats. The only thing (Sods law) that I havent got is venlafaxine and I run out of that today so Id only had half my dose.  Thankfully, my wonderful pharmacist gave me a weeks emergency supply - we all know what venlafaxine withdrawal is like. But it does mean Ive been driving again and in and out of the car. So Im sore.  And  :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear: ed off.

----------


## Suzi

Oh bugger! Thank goodness for a lovely pharmacist! Rest now please, rest.

----------


## Angie

Am glad the pharmacist has helped hunni

----------


## Flo

> So there’s been a cock up with my repeats. The only thing (Sod’s law) that I haven’t got is venlafaxine and I run out of that today so I’d only had half my dose.  Thankfully, my wonderful pharmacist gave me a weeks emergency supply - we all know what venlafaxine withdrawal is like. But it does mean I’ve been driving again and in and out of the car. So I’m sore.  And ed off.


Yours isn't the only surgery that misses items.....had the same experience 2 weeks ago. And they won't let you have 2 months worth either! I got "It's The Rules!!" hope you're feeling a little better today miss sparkles! :(bear):

----------

Paula (28-01-18)

----------


## Paula

Each day my back gets a little easier, thankfully :): . I have actually been taking it easy and its working though Im very bored lol. Still, thank god for box sets!

----------


## Suzi

Hooray! So glad it's getting easier love!

----------


## OldMike

> Each day my back gets a little easier, thankfully. I have actually been taking it easy and its working though Im very bored lol. Still, thank god for box sets!


That's great news Paula, I'm glad you've got a lot of box sets, failing that you can stream them from various streaming sites *pretends he knows what he's talking about*  :(giggle):

----------


## Angie

Glad that its easing up for you hunni x

----------


## Paula

So, todays been a fail. All the good I did my back resting it Ive managed to undo by unpacking the shopping. And Ive tried to do some trustee work, tried to do an email and gave up after the third attempt.and my eyes are sore. I give up

----------


## Jaquaia

:Panda:

----------


## Suzi

What in the world possessed you to unpack the shopping? Doesn't one have staff for that?

----------


## Paula

Ones staff was at work ... which does, I know, beggar the question why didnt I book the delivery for when they were home.   .?

----------


## S deleted

That’s a very good question indeed. And the answer is...

----------


## Jaquaia

Brain fart???

----------

Paula (30-01-18)

----------


## Angie

:(bear):

----------


## Suzi

Brain fart is good - I was thinking "a momentary spike in dribbling dumb arsedness"  :):

----------


## Paula

Nice to know who your friends are  :O:

----------


## S deleted

I still luvs ya Paula  :Kiss:

----------


## Suzi

We are your friends and that's why we take the  :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear: , because that's what friends do - they are there to help you laugh when things are  :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear: .

----------

Paula (30-01-18)

----------


## Jaquaia

Just think what we're like with the people we don't like!  :O:

----------

S deleted (30-01-18),Suzi (31-01-18)

----------


## Angie

:(giggle):

----------


## S deleted

:(rofl):

----------


## Suzi

How are you feeling today gorgeous?

----------


## Paula

Sore but Ill live. Ive got Housegroup tonight and Id really love to be able to go.

----------


## Suzi

So I hope you're intending to spend the day resting?

----------


## Paula

Ha! My youngest had other plans ...... The bus for college apparently drove straight past her. She comes home demanding a lift as shell be late with the next bus. I wasnt remotely ready to go out so, with 25 mins (and a bad back) to have a bath, dry my hair etc, rushed around like a baf. I made it exactly on time only to find shed got the bus anyway, without even leaving a note!!

Ive been faffing since, picked up my meds, cleared the kitchen etc etc. Ive got to prepare a recruitment policy for the Trustee work I do but I just cant get motivated

----------


## Jaquaia

Sorry Paula but that's not on when she knows how much you struggle.  :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Completely agree! That's completely out of order!

----------


## Paula

Dont apologise, Jaq, it was completely out of order....

----------


## Suzi

So... Have you discussed it with her? How are you today? How was housegroup?

----------


## Paula

Housegroup was good - discussing the Lords Prayer  :): . Im feeling oktoday, back is only aching a wee bit thankfully. 

Jess is poorly, lost her voice, so it seems a bit mean to bring it up ....

----------


## S deleted

Sounds like the best time cos she can’t answer you back lol

----------


## Paula

:(rofl):

----------


## Suzi

I'm with Jaq! I'd tell her what impact it had on you - and then for her to not even tell you she'd gone to get the bus... 

Hope you're resting today lovely.

----------


## Paula

Ah, no ..... Im working today but Ive put Absolute Radio on and am enjoying it.

----------


## OldMike

> Sounds like the best time cos she can’t answer you back lol


Like your style  :(rofl):

----------


## Paula

My brain has come to a standstill after a productive morning, so Ive stopped work and will pick it up tomorrow. Brownie points?

----------


## Jaquaia

And a gold star!!!

----------


## S deleted

*throws a chufty badge your way*

----------


## Paula

And 20 mi utes later I was snoring away ...

----------


## Jaquaia

You obviously needed it.

----------


## Angie

Definate gold star

----------


## Suzi

So proud!  :):

----------


## Paula

Jess is really quite poorly - she was actually sick with it this morning, and her ear is swollen and painful. Im waiting for a call back from her consultant to see if they want her to go up to hospital .....

----------


## OldMike

Poor Jess, I presume it's the ear she had the operation on, she really needs to see some one ASAP, hope you get a call back post haste.  :(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Paula

Thank you Mike

----------


## Suzi

Oh no! I really hope that it's nothing serious and she's sorted fast....

----------


## Paula

Yep, they want her up the hospital to see the ENT Consultant this afternoon

----------


## S deleted

Wow, that’s quick. Fingers crossed it’s nothing too serious.

----------


## Angie

Hope its nothing serious and Jess is sorted quickly hunni xx

----------


## Suzi

How is she? She was doing well in her healing wasn't she? Send her my love and best wishes...

----------


## Paula

Sorry, I wasnt ignoring you all. By the time she got home, I had to get ready for my Big Night Out lol.  Shes poorly but, so far, no infection actually in her ear but, if the ear does get infected, it will damage the bone graft theyve done so theyve put her on antibiotics as a precaution. 

I went to our town Mayors Annual Charity Quiz Night last night. Its ages since Ive gone out on a Friday night and I nearly used jess as an excuse to pull out - but I didnt. Actually had a fantastic night! It was really good fun  :):

----------


## S deleted

Really glad you enjoyed yourself. A night out now and again will do you good.

----------


## Angie

At least they are being pro active with Jess hunni and so glad you had a good night out

----------


## Suzi

So glad they're looking after her!
So glad you had a good glam night out! Did you win?

----------


## Paula

No, we were 6 out of 20 lol

----------


## Suzi

Top 10? That's awesome  :O:

----------


## Paula

Afternoon! Ive been awol as I was working this morning then a friend turned up who I completely forgot I was seeing  :O: 

Jess is still off college, poorly. She is getting better but Im not taking any chances. The hospital called this morning as they want to have a look at her ear again, so shes up there Thursday.

----------


## Suzi

Poor Jess! Is she OK in herself or poorly and in bed? 
So glad you had a friend pop round. Hope it was a good chat?

----------


## Paula

Shes poorly in bed. It has been a nasty bug but I do think shes getting there.

----------


## Suzi

So glad she's getting better!

----------


## Paula

I am so irritable tonight - everything Si says is making my teeth hurt

----------


## Suzi

Do you know why? How are you feeling today?

----------


## Paula

No idea why. I am feeling better today, helped by seeing a friend this morning and have got someone coming over this afternoon.  It was just one of those things last night but I actually yelled at him at one point!

Jess is back at college today - yay!

----------


## Angie

Glad that your feeling better today hunni x And that Jess is feeling well enough for college

----------


## Suzi

Hoorah for the getting better vibes in your house! Hope you've had a great day lovely.

----------


## Paula

Nope I was wrong, teeth gritting again!

----------


## Angie

Oh hunni xx

----------


## Suzi

Are you overdoing it?

----------


## Paula

> Are you overdoing it?


Maybe. Having a quiet day today.

In more positive news, Jess saw ENT today and its all looking healthy and ...... her hearings dramatically improved! It worked!!!

----------


## S deleted

That’s fab news.

----------


## Suzi

OMG That's awesome news! Well done Jess!

----------


## Paula

I know! Im so happy  :):

----------


## Suzi

How's your mood doing today gorgeous?

----------


## Paula

Im ok, less tense. Tomorrows a board meeting so its going to be tiring - but I do have a frozen vodka cocktail in my freezer so thatll ease the tired bones lol

----------


## Suzi

Woohoo - that's great planning lol 
Hope it's a good one lovely...

----------


## Angie

Wooohooo for Jess and yay for the coctail aswell x

----------


## Suzi

Hope the meeting goes well lovely x

----------


## Paula

*waves hello*. It was a verrrrrry long meeting (4 hours) so I came home and collapsed in front of the tv for a bit. Ive got to rouse myself to go and pick Si up in half an hour but I really dont want to move .......

----------


## Jaquaia

Collect your beloved and then rest? Rest hard??? As in most of the weekend?

----------

Paula (09-02-18)

----------


## Suzi

Absolutely rest now lovely lady x

----------


## Angie

Hope that your resting

----------


## Paula

Bum. Just realised I didnt pick up my repeat tapentadol - so have to try to get an urgent prescription from the pharmacy

----------


## Angie

Opps hope they sort it for you hunni x

----------


## Suzi

Oh no! Have you sorted it?

----------


## Jaquaia

Hope you get it sorted  :(bear):

----------


## Paula

Still trying to get it sorted and starting to feel crap now

----------


## Angie

Oh hunni can you ring your doctors out of hours ?

----------


## Paula

Ive been trying to all day - only just spoke to them and they wont prescribe it because its a specialist drug. Its going to be a tough weekend ....

----------


## S deleted

Oh mate that sucks.

----------


## Angie

Oh hunni  :(bear):  wish there was something I could do

----------


## OldMike

:(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Can you not call out of hours and get emergency prescription for over the weekend?

----------


## Mira

:(bear):

----------


## Paula

> Can you not call out of hours and get emergency prescription for over the weekend?


I did, when 111 eventually allowed me to speak to them, but because its a specialist drug they arent qualified to prescribe it. They offered me tramadol which they said might have made it a little easier but I cant take it as its contraindicated with lithium (and I had to tell them that 3 Times) but they couldnt prescribe me anything else. Ive been wrapped up in a knitted shawl, with a heat pad on my back, but I can barely move Im in so much pain. Ive had to resort to diazepam to help. Jess said I sounded dead

The pharmacy cocked up, Ive found out, as the prescription was issued on the 6th but they didnt tell me it was in.

----------


## Jaquaia

Gentle hugs lovely. I wish I could help  :Panda:

----------


## Paula

So, apparently I was tossing and turning and groaning all night. Si had to sleep on the sofa in the end cos he was worried about touching me and hurting me. Im tired and sore and very grumpy

----------


## Mira

Then I hope today you can at least do something kind for yourself. does not matter if its big or small. And I hope you will feel better.

----------


## Suzi

Oh sweetheart  :(bear):  :(bear):  :(bear):  I wish I could help...

----------


## Angie

:(bear):

----------


## Paula

Not a lot anyone can do about opiate withdrawal. Only 24 hours to go

----------


## S deleted

Why do these things only happen on a weekend? Had you realised any other day of the week it would’ve been sorted same day. It sucks massively.

----------


## Suzi

That's not on though. I hope you/Si will be putting in a complaint... Opiate withdrawal sucks.. You have my every sympathy...

----------


## Paula

Just updating. Im in a world of pain, cant stand up and camped a metres away from the bathroom. Had a complete meltdown earlier - sobs, snot, the works. Really cant wait to get to the morning. So tired of fighting everything

----------


## S deleted

I hate that you’re going through this and wish I could make it better for you. Not long to go now til it’s sorted but I get the feeling those few hours are gonna feel like a lifetime.

----------

Paula (12-02-18)

----------


## Angie

Oh sweetheart  :(bear):

----------


## Flo

:(bear):  :(bear):

----------


## Paula

That was a rough night. Just taken them, should start feeling better in half hour.

----------


## Suzi

:(bear):  Hope you're putting in a complaint about how you were left over the weekend...

----------


## S deleted

I’m glad it’s sorted now

----------


## Suzi

How you feeling lovely?

----------


## Paula

Weak but better - stomachs settled, CRPS Pain is back to manageable levels and my head is clearer. Im still generally aching but Im taking it easy today and Im sure Ill be fine soon.

----------


## Jaquaia

:Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Are you complaining? Can a plan be put in place to stop this happening again?

----------


## OldMike

Just catching up Paula. looks like you've been really going through it. Hopefully you're on the better side now  :(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Paula

> Are you complaining? Can a plan be put in place to stop this happening again?


No, Im not. My usual pharmacist is on maternity leave and the locum is about 12 yo. Coupled with the issues with being taken off then put back on tapentadol, its a blip - theyre normally really good.ill just have to be a bit more proactive next time

----------


## Angie

Am glad that you got it sorted but I do think something more could of been done to help you considering the affects that you went through

----------


## Suzi

I'm glad you've got the right meds now lovely.

----------


## S deleted

How you doing today?

----------


## Paula

Feeling back to normal, thankfully. Which is a relief as Ive got a meeting this afternoon with someone whos preparing a report on the charity and making suggestions for the way forward

----------


## S deleted

Glad your feeling better. Hope the meeting goes well.

----------


## Suzi

So glad you're back to feeling brighter! Hope the meeting goes well!

----------


## Angie

Glad your feeling better hunni hope the meeting goes well x

----------


## Paula

The meeting was very productive and very long lol

----------


## S deleted

So now it over what are you gonna do? I’ll give you a clue, the correct answer begins with an R.

----------


## Angie

^WSS.

----------


## Mira

yeah sounds like a good plan  :):

----------


## Paula

I had my nails done, does that count?  :O:

----------


## Mira

If it made gave you a smile then it sure does count  :):

----------


## Suzi

Hope you're resting now lovely xx

----------


## Paula

Sort of. Ive got my neurology appt tomorrow so Im a bit on edge

----------


## Suzi

:(bear):  What time? Will you let us know how you get on?

----------


## Jaquaia

Most women get flowers, chocolates or jewellery for Valentine's.....   :O: 

Hope it goes well  :Panda:

----------


## Paula

:(giggle): 

1.30 and yes I will

----------


## Angie

Getting your nails done counts, hope the appointment goes well x

----------


## Suzi

Hope you're having a lovely day hunni x

----------


## OldMike

Hope all is going well Paula  :(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## S deleted

How’d it go?

----------


## Paula

Just got home. Im having a lumbar puncture done to find how high the pressure is before they put me on medication. He was surprised I wasnt struggling with severe headaches until I pointed out the meds Im on and that nothing hurts like CRPS pain lol. He also said they rarely diagnose from an mri but the radiographer had been adamant about what the changes were. The appt will be fast tracked so weeks rather than months.

----------


## Jaquaia

Are you ok?

----------


## Suzi

What does that mean about the "changes"?  Are you OK? Are you resting?

----------


## Paula

Im not exactly sure what changes he meant but he said they are indicators of IIH which the radiographer (who he rates)  insisted pointed to a diagnosis. He said they normally diagnose from symptoms but, given the CRPS and pain meds, the symptoms are being masked. Hes expecting the pressure results from the lumbar puncture to be pretty high. The only thing that worries me about the lumbar puncture is i have to lay on my side - which I havent done in 5 years! But Ill manage

At one point, he turned to Si and said your wifes determined, isnt she  :O: 

Im ok, have been working but chilling now. Think I might grab a sneaky drink

----------


## S deleted

And why not indeed. I’d say you’ve earned it.

----------


## Angie

Definately earned a drink and hope your now chilling out and snuggled up resting

----------


## Suzi

"Determined?"  :(rofl):  :(rofl):  :(rofl):

----------


## Paula

Pig headed?

----------


## Angie

Maybe stubborn about keeping things as for want of a better word "normal as possible" and not giving in etc

----------

Paula (15-02-18)

----------


## Suzi

How are you today lovely?

----------


## Paula

Im ok, have been doing some charity stuff this morning, prepping for a meeting tomorrow (its with my friend whos promised to make lunch, so nothing too arduous  :O: ).

----------


## S deleted

Free lunch sound good, lol. Still enjoying the charity work then?

----------


## Paula

keeps Me occupied  :O:

----------


## S deleted

That’s not exactly what I asked

----------


## Paula

I am but I cant talk about too much (actually hardly at all) for confidentiality purposes

----------


## S deleted

Ok no worries. I’ll back off.

----------


## Suzi

I thought you'd enjoy it!

----------


## Paula

Off to another meeting in a bit but its with my friend so itll be nice and relaxed - and shes making lunch  :O: 

Now Ive had time to process, Im much more relaxed about the neurology stuff - the doctor was pragmatic and straightforward and I trust him. Yes, its one more thing to deal with but it can be managed and itll be ok. Also, they took my bp and it was, finally, normal at 137/85 so I can relax a bit about that too - the meds are working  :): . Yes, these are yet more chronic conditions I have to manage but Im lucky in that I live in a time and place where I can get the treatment that will help my body deal with this and, unlike many places around the world, I have access to free healthcare without restriction.

----------

OldMike (16-02-18),S deleted (16-02-18)

----------


## Suzi

We had that conversation yesterday - that actually although the chronic conditions can be horrible, but we have access to free healthcare which is amazing. 

I@m so proud of you! Have fun today gorgeous!

----------


## Flo

Good for you Paula! I agree...I moan at times about GB and the health system but like you say, we're so very lucky to have it. Well done on your BP...wanna swap??...only kidding. Mine will sort itself out in the end. I'm not so stressed about it now. All I wanted was reassurance. If I don't understand something I panic! Anyway, have a good day love.xxx

----------


## Paula

I was there for 5 hours! It didnt feel like it at the time but I dont want to move now Ive got home lol. It was very productive so well worth it. Im the trustee responsible for volunteer engagement and, at the moment, its not very organised. My plan is that it will run so efficiently I wont have to spend much time on it and can work on other areas, like social media and a community chat online forum

----------


## Suzi

Sounds brilliant! Hope you're resting now though lovely...

----------


## Paula

Ive been a good girl this weekend and rested. My brain doesnt hurt quite as much now  :O: . This week is quieter and Im away next weekend for the churchs womens weekend.

----------


## S deleted

Where you off to next weekend?

----------


## Suzi

I'm really glad you rested lovely. Next weekend will do you the power of good. I know how much you enjoy them. Is your Mum going with you?

----------


## Paula

> Where you off to next weekend?


South Devon  :): 

Mums not coming - a friend of mine is going to help with the driving and logistics and Ive asked for a room on my own so I dont bother anyone with all the disabled stuff

----------


## S deleted

Nice. Hope you have a fab time.

----------


## OldMike

> I’ve been a good girl this weekend and rested. My brain doesn’t hurt quite as much now . This week is quieter and I’m away next weekend for the church’s women’s weekend.


That sounds nice Paula, have a great time.

----------


## Paula

Aww Im so chuffed. Just before Christmas I saw my ex husbands sister. We got chatting and said we should go out for coffee. I gave her my mobile no over messenger but heard nothing. Shes texted me this evening wanting to catch up (and explained shes been ill hence no contact). Given I divorced her brother in 1999, its going to be so lovely to see her for more than 2 minutes in passing  :):

----------


## Jaquaia

That sounds like it will be lovely

----------


## Suzi

That sounds lovely hunni! I'm really pleased for you!

----------


## Paula

Teenagers. Jess is having her hair done after college. I just realised shes still at home when her first lesson starts in half hour. Shes just told me shes going to be home late so wanted some more sleep ......  :@:

----------


## Suzi

Oooops...

----------


## OldMike

Haha teenage daughters they can be a pain but you still love them  :):

----------


## Suzi

Have a wonderful time lovely!

----------


## Paula

Im back my lovelies! But exhausted so Ill chat tomorrow  :(snooze):

----------


## Angie

Go rest up sweetie xx

----------


## Suzi

YAY! Welcome home lovely. Make sure you rest!

----------


## Paula

Hellooooooooo! Did you miss me?  :O: 

My weekend was great, beautiful weather, wonderful fellowship and brilliant teaching! I did have a couple of wobbles but made it through.

----------


## Flo

Morning Paula!....sounds like the perfect weekend, and you sound chipper! Have a good day love.

----------


## OldMike

> Hellooooooooo! Did you miss me? 
> 
> My weekend was great, beautiful weather, wonderful fellowship and brilliant teaching! I did have a couple of wobbles but made it through.


Brilliant Paula, so glad you had a great time, and yes I did miss you  :O:

----------


## Jaquaia

So glad you had a great time!

----------


## Suzi

Well done for getting through the wobbles! You are awesome! Do you feel rested?

----------


## Paula

Rested, no, there were a lot of triggers. But I got through them and enjoyed myself so Im feeling proud  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Well done lovely! So proud of you! 
So, when does the resting take place?

----------


## Angie

You should feel proud hunni am glad you had a good weekend and am another that is proud of you getting through

----------


## Paula

So, off to jesss College tonight. Its parents even8ng and weve been called in - which they only do if theres an issue ....

----------


## Suzi

Good luck. I'm sure it'll only be for good reasons....

----------


## Paula

Unfortunately, no it wont. Shes lost her way with her studies since her op and I wouldnt be surprised if she ends up redoing the year

----------


## OldMike

Jess'  op would've messed up her studies, I'm sure things will turn out okay, even if she has to redo the year it's not the end of the world, best not second guess what'll happen just take things as they come, just support her the best you can, as I know you will as you're such a good mother.

I think that's enough of my ramblings, I'll leave you with a joke.

_
Aren't venetian blinds wonderful.
Without them it'd be curtains for everyone.
_

----------


## Suzi

How did it go?

----------


## Angie

Hope that it has gone ok hun

----------


## Paula

Well, first Si refused to let me go with them so I was cross. Anyway, shes behind and now has 4 essays to do by the end of next week. She has apparently caught up a bit but still much to do. Though her lecturers are impressed with her knowledge, which helps. Shes just got to get her arse in gear

----------


## Suzi

Why didn't Si let you go? 
It could have been so much worse! 4 essays? Well she can get those done I'm sure. She's bright and capable.

----------


## Paula

Because it was icy and cold and he didnt want me falling over. I pointed out Id be in the wheelchair but ....

It was so much worse but she seems to have got a bit more done when she realised we were going to find out  :O:

----------


## Suzi

OOps.. 

You can't be cross at him for wanting to protect you from the ice and snow, but I'd be just as  :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear: ed at Marc  :O:

----------

Paula (27-02-18)

----------


## Paula

I havent left the house in over a week and am going stir crazy - Im so on edge :/

----------


## Angie

Oh hunni but it's seriously slippery out at the moment but can understand you feeling that way, can you find something to keep you occupied

----------


## Paula

Ive been working on the hardest cross stitch Ive ever done, its not really working tbh.

----------


## Angie

:(bear):  Can you find something to alternate with, so some time on the cross stitch then on something else then back again to the cross stitch again etc

----------


## Mira

:Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Can you get out at all? Into the garden? Are you able to lose yourself in a book? Movie? Boxset?

----------


## Paula

I cant get out, its not just physical but also that I had my fall in the snow and I cant get over that. Ive been watching Bones but its not stopping me gritting my teeth

----------


## Angie

Can you stand or sit in an open door and throw a ball for one of the dogs I remember you said one of them likes the snow so at least you are getting some fresh air?

----------


## Suzi

I was wondering if it was at least partly that which was stopping you. Can Si try to help you so you can just get out of the house even for an hour?

----------


## Paula

> Can you stand or sit in an open door and throw a ball for one of the dogs I remember you said one of them likes the snow so at least you are getting some fresh air?


Pmsl, my dogs dont do fetch - Polo even runs away from balls




> I was wondering if it was at least partly that which was stopping you. Can Si try to help you so you can just get out of the house even for an hour?


Ill see how tomorrow is, atm our roads and pavements are so icy.

----------


## Suzi

What about the garden? Maybe you could get some sand (rather than salt as you have dogs) and put that down to help? I know how bad it is outside both my doors, so just be careful love.

----------


## Angie

Ok, a thought for you not sure if its do-able but have you got trainers? as you can get spiked soles you can attach to the soles of your shoes and they are easy to take off and put on again so may make it easier for you on the icey parts and give you some grip

----------


## Paula

I think if I told Si I wanted to sit in the garden in the snow hed be calling CMHT  :(rofl): . Ill be ok

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):  :(rofl):  I went to sit out in it today lol

----------


## Paula

> Ok, a thought for you not sure if its do-able but have you got trainers? as you can get spiked soles you can attach to the soles of your shoes and they are easy to take off and put on again so may make it easier for you on the icey parts and give you some grip


I only wear ballet pumps as I struggle to cope with anything touching my foot

----------


## Niffler

Do you bake? Is that something you can do? X

----------


## Paula

God no! I am the worlds worst cook  :(rofl):

----------


## Niffler

:(rofl):  me too!

How about an online course? Learn a different language or do some short course you’ve always wanted to try. I want to do a writing course at some point. But focus on the teaching for now x

----------


## Paula

Oh dont worry, I keep my mind busy - Im a trustee for a charity. Im just craving fresh air but I cant just go for a stroll  :O:

----------



----------


## Niffler

That’s fab! What charity?

----------


## Paula

Its a local charity that offers support and awareness to anyone who is affected by disability

----------



----------


## Niffler

:(inlove):  fab

----------


## OldMike

> God no! I am the worlds worst cook


I doubt it, I'm sure you could rustle up sausage and mash  :O:  if not get 'im indoors to make it for you, I think that is called delegation  :O: 

Enough of my ramblings, hope you're staying warm and cosy inside today Paula  :(bear):

----------


## Paula

No, Mike, I really am that bad. So much so that about 6 weeks ago I got fed up with the constant complaints and stated im not cooking anymore. In that whole time, I havent cooked once and not had a single complaint from them about having to cook ......

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):  I used to be a really terrible cook. Seriously my kids were horrified when Marc made them fishfingers and chips as they were convinced finshfingers should be black......... 
But then I had to learn so I got Marc to teach me a few things and now I don't get too many complaints  :O:  I've always loved baking, but now I love cooking  :O:

----------


## Paula

Tomorrows going to be long, great but long, as the charity has a disability awareness day and Im helping out. Im looking forward to it but itll be the first time Ive been in town for over a year. Big girl panties will be on  :O:

----------


## Angie

Try and get plenty of rest tonight hunni and tomorrow afterwards and try and pace, but hope that you have a good time

----------

Paula (05-03-18)

----------


## Suzi

Take as many rest breaks as you need to love. Rest tonight and rest tomorrow and please mark Wednesday as a rest day too.

----------

Paula (05-03-18)

----------


## Paula

Yes boss  :O:

----------


## Suzi

:):   :):   :):

----------


## Paula

I did it! I got sent home an hour early because apparently I turned white as a sheet but I was there for 3 1/2 hours and its was really busy so Im proud of myself. I am officially knackered!

I just had to smile. Am watching 24 hours in a&e and this lovely old lady was in with a suspected heart attack. They asked her if she had any other health problems. Not really, Im quite healthy actually she says, apart from a cyst in my stomach, two hip replacements, one knee replacement, shoulder and I should have the other shoulder and knee done but I dont like the anaesthetic  :(rofl):

----------


## Angie

:(rofl):   bless her 

Glad you had a good time and that they sent you home when they saw they needed to. Please rest now sweetie xx

----------

Paula (06-03-18)

----------


## Suzi

So proud of you! But rest now please!

----------


## Paula

Ok, I may officially have overdone it. Ive been working up to about half hour ago when I should have been resting and am now feeling sick and dizzy and am going to sleep ....

----------


## Suzi

What happened to "rest day"???

----------


## Paula

Ermmmmm  :O: . Im feeling a wee bit better now but still unsteady on my pins

----------


## Angie

Please take it easy

----------


## S deleted

So stay off them then

----------


## Suzi

Bed and rest tomorrow please?

----------


## Paula

Yeah, I even cancelled arrangements with a friend ....

----------


## Suzi

Good. Your friend could come to you?

----------


## Paula

Im seeing her Friday, gives me a chance to sleep

----------


## S deleted

Are you still here? G’nite

----------


## Suzi

Hope you're resting and sleeping today..

----------


## Paula

Yeah Im taking it easy today, just planning on doing some cross stitch  :):

----------

Suzi (08-03-18)

----------


## Suzi

Good for you lovely. I'm shocked and stunned that you're listening to your body and us! lol

----------


## Paula

:(rofl):

----------


## Flo

Morning Paula......cross stitch? I've bought my granddaughter a beginners cross stitch kit for when I go and look after her next month. I'm hoping she'll take to it. Are you stitching anything interesting? Have a good day love.xx

----------


## Paula

Im stitching a midnight scene with fairies - not my normal style but this one is with navy Aida and I fancied the challenge

----------


## Jaquaia

Ooooh! You had me at fairies!!!!!  :(inlove):

----------


## Suzi

Sounds awesome.

----------


## Paula

My mood has plummeted this afternoon, Ive had tears

----------


## S deleted

Fallout from the busy few days you’ve had I expect

----------


## Jaquaia

:Panda:

----------


## magie06

Oh honey. Pity I don't live nearer to give you a hug.

----------

Paula (08-03-18)

----------


## Paula

> Fallout from the busy few days youve had I expect


Probably

----------


## Angie

:(bear):  hunni xx

----------


## Suzi

Wish you'd called or texted  :(bear):  :(bear):

----------


## Paula

> Wish you'd called or texted


I know  :Kiss:

----------


## OldMike

Just catching up on your thread Paula, sorry you've had a downward blip, hopefully it'll soon pass, in the mean time I'll send you a BIG HUG  :(bear):   :Panda:

----------

Paula (09-03-18)

----------


## Flo

> My mood has plummeted this afternoon, I’ve had tears


Oh what a shame! I do sympathise....lots of love coming your way from Churchinford! I agree, I think maybe it's from you being so busy love.xx PS....Jeremy has got hand, foot and mouth virus (have i said this before, if so, sorry). We think it's because of the mental and physical stress he was going through when training for those months. When the pressure is off, things nab you!... :Panda:

----------


## Paula

It doesnt help that Ive started getting what I think are IIH headaches. The doctor said I should have already been having them (and my neck pain Ive had for a while is probably related) but my meds have been disguising them.  Obviously the meds arent doing that as much anymore. Ive been getting dizzy too.

----------


## Jaquaia

Can you rest? Will that help or will it need more?

----------


## Paula

The worst is changing positions, standing from sitting etc so theres not a lot I can do about that. Im just going to have to ride it out til I get the lumbar puncture and meds

----------


## Mira

I am sending lots of good thoughts and wishes over  :(bear):

----------


## QPRFan

Take care Paula

----------


## Suzi

Massive hugs gorgeous. I hope you're resting.

----------


## Angie

Sweetheart please at least try and pace xxx

----------


## Paula

Ive been watching murder on the orient express. Its good but my head hurts and I feel like Im on a boat. Will definitely be going to bed soon

----------


## Angie

:(bear):

----------


## Paula

Si tells me I was very restless last night. I normally dont have a problem sleeping but this is the third morning in a row Ive been up at 6am. Mind you, Si went out for a curry last night so that may have more to do with his digestion than anything else  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Are you planning on resting this weekend?

----------


## Paula

Today, yes. Tomorrow were off to the Isle of Wight!  :):

----------


## Suzi

Woohoo!  :):

----------


## OldMike

Brilliant, have a great time on the IOW  :(bear):

----------


## Angie

Have a great time tomorrow hunni and at least resting today should help

----------


## Paula

I closed my eyes for a minute at 4.45 and woke up at 7.00. With dinner and a film, my evenings got away from me a bit!

----------


## Jaquaia

You obviously needed it!

----------


## Suzi

Have fun today!

----------


## Paula

Hi! Im home! Was a good day but very long ...... just thought Id better wave hi before I go collapse in a heap.

----------


## Angie

Glad you had a good time hunni please rest though

----------


## Jaquaia

So glad you had a lovely day! 

PS. Angie has stocked up on kippers  :O:

----------

Paula (12-03-18)

----------


## Suzi

So glad you had a good time - what's the new house like?

----------


## Angie

> Angie has stocked up on kippers


This ^^^

----------


## Paula

> So glad you had a lovely day! 
> 
> PS. Angie has stocked up on kippers


Lol, I dont think Ive ever had the kipper threat waved at me  :O:  but, you may notice, its 12pm and im only just catching up here. Ive taken it easy this morning, apart from a couple of trustee emails, and only plan to do my meds, watch tv and read a book for the rest of the day. We left at 7.30 yesterday morning and got home at 6.30 last night




> So glad you had a good time - what's the new house like?


The house is lovely, bigger than it looked on FaceTime, a few minutes from the beach. Its them itms and theyre very settled already. The door to door journey is 3 hours but that includes the 30min time we have to book in for the ferry. Because I wasnt in the car the whole time it was a lot easier on me than it could have been. Its doable there and back in a day  :):

----------


## Suzi

3 hours? That's awesome especially with the ferry break - I love that ferry journey! It always felt so exciting when we were little - and still does now!

----------


## Angie

Glad that you have had a day resting hunni x Am also glad its much easier now to visit your parents

----------


## Paula

I spent all afternoon writing my first report as trustee, which meant pouring over multiple government documents and guidelines.  Brain is definitely kaput lol

----------


## Suzi

Lol.. Is tomorrow a rest day? Was the report interesting?

----------


## Paula

Im meeting my bf, not resting but definitely needed  :): . The report could never be interesting but necessary. And theyre not going to like my recommendations, which is always fun lol

----------


## Suzi

Oh... Nothing like making yourself popular at the beginning huh? 
Have fun tomorrow!

----------


## Paula

I wasnt recruited to make friends lol

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):  :(rofl):  :(rofl):

----------


## Angie

:(rofl):

----------


## OldMike

> I spent all afternoon writing my first report as trustee, which meant pouring over multiple government documents and guidelines.  Brain is definitely kaput lol


Government documents that'd scramble my brain if I could even understand them  :(giggle):

----------


## Suzi

Morning gorgeous!

----------


## Paula

Morning. Am just watching Bake off Stand up 2 Cancer and weeping buckets at a little girls story. Kinda puts things into perspective

----------


## Flo

Morning Paula! I've recorded the celeb Bake Off. I watched Call the Midwife yesterday. I was in tears over that. Don't know why I bother watching things like that...I'm too flipping sensitive. But you're right it puts things into perspective and makes us go back to basics and makes us think about how lucky we are. Have a good day O Queen of sparkly stuff! :(bear):

----------

Paula (14-03-18)

----------


## Suzi

I sobbed over CTM too! Haven't watched bake off because I want to do horrible things to Harry Hill mostly involving smashing him in the face with heavy saucepans....

Have fun with your friend today lovely! X

----------


## Paula

Ok, so Ive had a meltdown - tears and shaking. I didnt say anything but Jess didnt get me a mothers day card. Katie bought presents from both of them and got a card, apparently she did ask Jess if she wanted to write in it but Jess said no. Then didnt get a card. I was too tired to say much on Sunday and just let it go but shes been horrible all week and hasnt said one nice thing. Tonight, an hour before the shopping was due, she yelled at me that there wasnt any food in the house and I never get anything nice ....... etc etc. I lost my plot with her and was shaking by the time Si got in

I was talking to my friend this afternoon. Jess seems convinced we cant ever get on and just wont say anything nice to me. Im tired of doing all I can to keep the peace

----------


## Suzi

Oh hunni, that really sucks. Do you know what the issue with her is? Is it that you are too similar? 

I wish I could give you a huge hug!

----------


## Paula

We are actually very different. She thinks I dont understand her and weve got nothing in common. But mainly its just shes 16 and being a b*tch

----------


## Suzi

16 was the worst for me and my Mum..... then 17 and I moved out at 18.... 
I'm sorry love. Does Katie know what her problem is?

----------


## Paula

Katies not Home much these days. Maybe thats the problem

----------


## Suzi

Maybe it is... maybe it's hormonal? She's dealing with a lot with her hearing and op etc and starting college? Maybe she thinks she's more grown up than she really is?

----------


## Paula

Dont they all?  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Well mine are! 

How are you feeling today?

----------


## Paula

Ok, tired. Jess is still being horrible this morning but Ive tried to ignore her. Still, quiet day today (ish)

----------


## Suzi

Sorry she's being out of line love, you don't deserve it. Are you resting?

----------


## Paula

Ive just sent off my report. I have other charity work I need to do but that can wait - Im too tired.

Si had a word with jess on the way back from hospital (she had her hearing test - perfect hearing yay!). He talked about respect and kindness, she said that mum should respect me too. He told her he was talking about her lack of respect to others, not just mum. Apparently she went quiet, which is what she does when shes realised shes in the wrong. Well see if anything changes.

----------


## Suzi

Hoorah for perfect hearing! That must be a huge relief to you all!

Hope Si's chat has helped.

----------


## Angie

Same as what Suzi said brilliant news about the hearing results and also that Si had a chat hope it helps xx

----------


## OldMike

Hopefully it is just a passing phase with Jess and she soon grows out of it.

----------


## Paula

Well, Jess got in the car when Si picked her up from college, said she wanted to get me some flowers..

----------


## Suzi

Hooray! Long may it last!

----------


## Angie

Awww that is brilliant news hunni xx

----------


## S deleted

Wowzers. Are you sure he brought the right girl home? Lol

----------


## Flo

Let's hope it's not Deadly Nightshade!! :(giggle):  Sixteen is a funny age with a girl/woman...hormonally they're women, but because of their age they're still regarded as kids! " It's either..."Just remember! You're still a kid!"......or.."You're not a kid anymore..grow up!".....They're supposed to know what they want to do after school....but they're only 16! I hadn't a clue. You might be more alike than you think...hence the clash. They grow out of it. Or as a friend of my mum's used to say. "oh..it's just a phrase!"

----------


## Paula

> Wowzers. Are you sure he brought the right girl home? Lol


 :(rofl):  

No, Flo, Jess and I are very, very different  :O: . This is the kid that once told me we had nothing in common and dont really like each other.  Anyway, shes been chatting to me most of the evening while she plays with her new iPhone. I really hope shes learning .....

----------

Angie (15-03-18)

----------


## Suzi

Hope that it continues for a very long time...

----------

Angie (15-03-18),Paula (15-03-18)

----------


## Paula

I have just discovered Kitten TV on Amazon Prime. Put a dozen kittens on a set with a ton of cat toys/boxes, press record and enjoy. Inspired!  :):

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):  :(rofl):  :(rofl):

----------


## Paula

Geez, its been such a struggle this week, not helped by still not caught up on spoons from Sunday.  Ive had a pedicure today and had to catch myself cos all I was doing was griping. Im going to suggest a trip to the cinema with Si and go from there, I think

----------


## Jaquaia

If you need to gripe then gripe. It's better getting it all out then sitting and stewing on things.

----------

Paula (16-03-18)

----------


## Suzi

:(bear):  Sweetheart you do what you need to do to get through. But FFS rest woman!

----------


## Paula

I was going to then got caught up in some emails re the charity (as expected, Im not popular in some quarters lol) but Im logging out of that email account and going to veg, lay like broccoli etc  :O:

----------


## Angie

Hope your resting hunni x

----------


## Paula

Im binge watching Marvels Agent Carter - cant believe I havent seen it before!

----------


## S deleted

I haven’t seen it.

----------


## Paula

You should  :):

----------


## Suzi

Is it that good?

----------


## Paula

I love it and Im not a massive Marvel fan - whats not to love about a kick ass female agent who uses weaponised lipstick to knock her enemies out  :(rofl): ?

----------


## S deleted

I don’t mind Marvel but I’m more of a DC girl  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Morning love!

----------


## Flo

Morning Paula......everything ok?

----------


## Paula

Yeah, fine thanks. Weve got snow flurries - so Im sulking as I hate snow. Sis playing golf, rather him than me lol

----------


## Suzi

Golf? In the snow? Hope the snow's coming down fast so he can't find the ball!  :(rofl):  :(rofl):  :(rofl):

----------


## OldMike

> Golf? In the snow? Hope the snow's coming down fast so he can't find the ball!


Don't golfers who play in the the snow have orange balls or should that be blue  :(giggle): 

Same here Paula snow is ok for kids but not good when you're an adult unless you like playing golf in the snow  :O:

----------

Suzi (17-03-18)

----------


## Angie

Snow is horrible here my car was more sideways than straight.

----------


## Flo

Crikey Angie! at least you got home ok. But I know you are somewhat of a petrol head so I expect you're a very good driver.....I can picture you driving in a rally somewhere in the Alps! Hope you don't have to move far today.

----------

Angie (18-03-18)

----------


## Flo

If my memory serves me right I think that golf balls are luminous orange in snow....having said that, who would play in the snow? The ball wouldn't roll properly would it?

----------


## Suzi

Stay safe Angie.. 

Paula - how does one play golf in the snow? Are Si's balls orange?  :(think):

----------


## Paula

I have no idea - Si learnt a long time ago that I switch off when the word is mentioned lol. 

Katies supposed to be going to Paris with her boyfriend tomorrow morning - at the moment her flights still on ...... the snows deeper here than the last lot!

----------


## OldMike

> I have no idea - Si learnt a long time ago that I switch off when the word is mentioned lol. 
> 
> Katies supposed to be going to Paris with her boyfriend tomorrow morning - at the moment her flights still on ...... the snows deeper here than the last lot!


The snow's melting quickly here oop north it sounds like it's worse where you are.

Have you sent Si out to play with his orange balls in the snow? So you can have a peaceful day watching movies  :O:

----------


## Angie

Lol Flo my car was more sideways than straight took over an hour to do a 5 min journey

----------


## Suzi

Snow's not too bad here, My Mum has loads more than we do.

----------


## Angie

Its clear on the main roads here buses are just using main roads, side roads are passable but we are supposed to get more, hows your day so far Paula ?

----------


## Paula

Stressful - one of my fellow trustees is trying to bully me. I told you I wasnt going to be popular with my report lol. The vice chair has just told her its not her department and not for her input  :(giggle): . Fortunately, Im a lot tougher than she thinks

----------


## OldMike

> Stressful - one of my fellow trustees is trying to bully me. I told you I wasn’t going to be popular with my report lol. The vice chair has just told her it’s not her department and not for her input . Fortunately, I’m a lot tougher than she thinks


You're one of the strongest people I know Paula, I'd hate to be the trustee who was trying to bully you because I'm sure you'll give her a good handbagging if she steps out of line.  :O:

----------

Paula (18-03-18)

----------


## Jaquaia

She wouldn't risk ruining her handbag  :(giggle):

----------


## Angie

:(giggle):

----------


## Paula

:(rofl):

----------


## Suzi

Oh no! I hope you've told them to F off!! I assume this is the first time they've had dealings with you so don't have any idea what they are letting themselves in for? I certainly wouldn't mess with you!

----------

Angie (18-03-18)

----------


## Paula

Subtly, yes of course  :O: . The other trustees took my keeping quiet at first as me being shy, I think theyre starting to realise thats not the case

----------


## Suzi

Awesome!

----------


## Paula

Katies off to Paris in the early hours with her boyfriend. Im trying very hard to be calm - theres snow out and Im terrified of flying so Im always stressed when someone I love is in the air.

----------


## Angie

Oh hunni, she will be ok but I know it won't stop you worrying, can you find something to keep you occupied?

----------


## Suzi

Is she going to text you when she gets there?

----------


## Paula

She landed about 8am. Everything was absolutely fine. Jess is seriously annoyed as her college isnt closed today and Si took her in so she couldnt claim the buses werent running  :(giggle): .

----------


## Angie

Glad that you have heard from Katie hunni as at least it helps put your mind at rest, opps bless Jess but that did make me  :(giggle):

----------


## Suzi

Lol @ Jess! We were hoping for snow weeks! 
Glad that Katie has let you know that they are there and happy.

----------


## OldMike

> She landed about 8am. Everything was absolutely fine. Jess is seriously annoyed as her college isnt closed today and Si took her in so she couldn’t claim the buses weren’t running .


Jess should revel in going to college rather than staying at home making snowmen  :(giggle): 

Nice one Si preempting the "buses aren't running" gambit.

I remember walking a mile or more to school knee deep in snow, I miss those good ol' days, NOT  :(giggle):

----------


## Suzi

How's your day been?

----------


## Paula

Ok ta. Did some work this morning, did some cross stitch this afternoon, watched Viceroys House (very traumatic), FaceTimed mum :):

----------


## Suzi

Film sounds brilliant! What cross stitch are you doing? I spend some time cross stitching too!

----------


## Paula

This one https://www.amazon.co.uk/Dimensions-.../dp/B009MHIN92

Its lovely but really hard on navy Aida lol. Its just so relaxing for me - like mindfulness itms

----------


## Jaquaia

That's stunning!!!  :(inlove):

----------


## Angie

That is stunning and is a Julie Fain artwork called Fairy Sisters recognized it as soon as saw it here is a link to her artwork, she is one of my favorite artists

http://www.juliefain.com/catalog.php?item=16

----------

Flo (20-03-18),Jaquaia (19-03-18),OldMike (20-03-18),Paula (19-03-18),purplefan (20-03-18)

----------


## Paula

> That's stunning!!!


Knew youd like it  :O:

----------

Jaquaia (19-03-18)

----------


## Jaquaia

Am I that predictable?  :(giggle):

----------


## Suzi

It's beautiful!

----------


## Paula

Eurgh. Ive spent all day up and down the stairs to the loo. More than anything, its hurting my leg, back, neck, ......

----------


## Jaquaia

Bucket?

----------


## Paula

Nope  :O: . Im fine really, its meds side effects that get on top of me every few weeks. Itll be better by tomorrow

----------


## Suzi

Sorry you've had a crappy day... Take the ipad with you?

----------


## OldMike

:(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Flo

Oh dear....you poor sausage!....nothing worse! fingers crossed you feel better tomorrow love. :Panda:

----------


## Paula

My brain hurts  :O: . Ive spent all morning proofreading hospital leaflets and now have to work through board papers before the meeting tomorrow. Too. Many. Words.  :O: 

Still, my stomachs playing ball again  :(party):

----------


## OldMike

Wow you are a busy bee  :(bear):

----------


## Suzi

PACE please!

----------


## Paula

Ermmmmm its been a long afternoon.

----------


## Suzi

So not much pacing then?

----------


## Paula

Not so much. Still, Katies home tonight  :(party):

----------


## Paula

Board meeting this morning and my hand is on fire  :(: . Not great timing. Still, Im timekeeping for the meeting so can make sure we dont run over and I can come home and climb under the duvet ......

----------


## Suzi

I wish I had a magic cure or at least a temporary one for you.. I'm sorry I don't. Hope that the board meeting isn't too long and horrible.

----------


## Jaquaia

:Panda:

----------


## OldMike

:(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Paula

The board meeting was horrible. Im afraid I lost my temper....... all the work and hours I put into my recent report and one particular trustee went behind my back to the county council to check my facts. Shes not even involved in this part of running the charity, at all and shes out to undermine me at every turn. I was shaking I was so angry

----------


## magie06

:Panda:

----------


## S deleted

I’m assuming she found no fault despite her efforts and you put her back in her box?

----------


## Paula

There was a discussion ..... and a way forward was agreed  :O:

----------


## S deleted

Meaning she’ll wind her neck from now on then lol

----------

Paula (22-03-18)

----------


## OldMike

> There was a discussion ..... and a way forward was agreed


That's the Paula I love and respect  :(bear):   :Panda:

----------

Paula (22-03-18)

----------


## Suzi

I don't doubt that she'll back off from you now. You are awesome.

----------


## Angie

Glad that it is being dealt with hope your now resting ?

----------


## Paula

Tomorrow is officially a rest day!

----------


## Angie

Good x

----------


## Suzi

YAY!!!!

----------


## OldMike

So it is officially 'feet up Friday' I'll go with that, here's to some leisurely cross stitch and watching stuff on TV  :O:

----------

Paula (23-03-18)

----------


## Paula

Ive been to see my friends new house today. Definitely showed my age as I drooled over her massive drive (double garage and space for 4 additional cars!)

----------


## Suzi

Has she bought a mansion?  :(rofl):  :(rofl):

----------


## Paula

:(giggle): 

Katies been out looking at cars today. I remember my first car costing a couple of hundred quid, clapped out and with a manual choke! Shes looking at getting a new or nearly new fiesta. How times have changed  :O: 

Im still a bit on edge after the meeting on Thursday but Ive been getting encouraging emails all day from the vice chair. I want to stick this out because I genuinely believe I can make a difference but I think its going to be rough going for a while. Im going to need all the encouragement I can get ......

----------


## Suzi

I loved my first car! It was an old metro in poop colour brown, manual choke, shook when it got to 60 but I adored her! I was devastated when I came out of halls to find that someone had smashed into her and there were bits of her all over the road. I had to get the uni's security guards to deal with it... That car cost me £180! 

You have my complete faith and encouragement. I know you can do this and you didn't step up to be dead weight, you knew it wasn't going to be easy......

----------

Paula (25-03-18)

----------


## Jaquaia

My mums car is glittery poop brown!!!

----------

Suzi (25-03-18)

----------


## Paula

Didnt have a great night, dozed on the sofa til 3am. So Im feeling decidedly bleary atm and not functioning all too well

----------


## Jaquaia

Rest day?

----------


## Paula

Oh yeah, I was planning on doing some work but I cant focus. It can wait  :):

----------


## Jaquaia

Bloody hell!!! She's pacing!!!  :(party):

----------


## OldMike

> Oh yeah, I was planning on doing some work but I can’t focus. It can wait


Just watch some box sets, work can wait for another day  :O:

----------


## Flo

I'm sure that if anyone's capable of doing that job you are! You help to change lives here so you're well qualified on that score. You can't concentrate if you're bleary eyed so give the brain a rest for today...it's this damned hour forward bit again!
My first car was a DAF....it was like an automatic but it ran on a system like a very large rubber band going up and down something! When I went back to Scotland in 2003 I bought myself a Celica. I took it into Inverness for the first time and when I got back to the car park some low life had stuck a sucked Werthers Original on the bonnet!!  :@:

----------


## Angie

My first car was a Cavalier, Paula you can do this but I know it will be tiring for you so glad that your pacing today xx

----------


## OldMike

> My mums car is glittery poop brown!!!


What a delightful colour  :(giggle): 

My first car was a Dinky toy  :O:

----------


## Jaquaia

Oooh Paula!!! Considering learning how to cross stitch. Where would be a good place to start?

----------


## Paula

Bothy Threads do some lovely beginner kits. Most kits will have the chart, fabric, needles and thread so the only thing youll need on top of that is a frame (I used to prefer a 7 inch hoop before I had to do it one handed and I found wooden were easier than plastic). Go with something thats got lots of space (ie not every bit of Aida fabric is covered in stitches) and that has contrasting colours - so its easier to see where youre going itms

----------


## Jaquaia

Thanks lovely. I will have a look!

----------


## Suzi

I love cross stitching too - it'll be awesome if you get hooked too Jaq!

Paula - a rest day? seriously? You're pacing? Blimey! Go you!

----------

Paula (25-03-18)

----------


## Paula

*groans* weve just got back from dinner at a newly opened steakhouse near us. Im full to bursting  :O:

----------

OldMike (26-03-18)

----------


## Suzi

Sounds like you had a lovely evening!

----------


## Jaquaia

> Bothy Threads do some lovely beginner kits. Most kits will have the chart, fabric, needles and thread so the only thing you’ll need on top of that is a frame (I used to prefer a 7 inch hoop before I had to do it one handed and I found wooden were easier than plastic). Go with something that’s got lots of space (ie not every bit of Aida fabric is covered in stitches) and that has contrasting colours - so it’s easier to see where you’re going itms


This could be an issue. Quick look on amazon and I've seen so many kits I want to do  :(giggle):

----------


## Paula

> This could be an issue. Quick look on amazon and I've seen so many kits I want to do


I know that feeling well  :O:

----------


## Angie

I'm the same when trying to choose stuff for making jewellery etc

----------


## Suzi

I know that feeling well too!

----------


## OldMike

> *groans* weve just got back from dinner at a newly opened steakhouse near us. Im full to bursting


I know that feeling, you should leave the table wanting more rather than feeling uncomfortably full, I'm yet to achieve that state of affairs  :O: 

Glad you had a good time  :):

----------


## Suzi

How are you today gorgeous?

----------


## Paula

Fine, Ive been working this morning and a friend is coming over this afternoon.  Ive got a meeting with the chair and vice chair tomorrow to talk about the AGM so Ill have to have a read through docs later

----------


## Suzi

Have you rested at all?

----------


## Flo

Good luck with your meeting tomorrow Paula!

----------


## Angie

Hope that your at least pacing hunni x

----------


## Paula

> Have you rested at all?


Not so much, Ive just finished jotting down some notes for a piece I need to write for the annual report.

----------


## Angie

Can you please try and rest now x

----------


## Suzi

Morning love, how are you?

----------


## Paula

Im fine

----------


## Suzi

Fine? When's your meeting? Are you resting at all?

----------


## Paula

Meetings at 12. I will rest when I get back  :):

----------


## Suzi

Make sure you do! I'll be checking  :O:

----------

Paula (27-03-18)

----------


## OldMike

^^^ Paula do what the boss lady says  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Hey you, you resting?

----------


## Paula

Yes, Im shattered. But, the thing that went horribly wrong at the meeting last week has been remedied by the boss so Im feeling all better  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Good I'm glad.

----------


## Paula

Suddenly feeling absolutely drained and a little bit blue (theyre normally connected I find ...).  But, tomorrows another day

----------


## Jaquaia

And you're going to rest??

----------


## Suzi

Get some rest lovely, you certainly need it.

----------


## Paula

Tomorrow Im going out for lunch with my friend, which is like resting  :):

----------


## Angie

Glad things are sorted as that will be something off your mind, hope you have fun with your friend but please try and rest

----------


## Suzi

Hope you have a lovely lunch date hunnipie x

----------


## Angie

Enjoy your lunch hunni x

----------


## OldMike

> Tomorrow I’m going out for lunch with my friend, which is like resting


Of course it is  :O:  nothing better than a meal out and a nice chat with a friend  :):

----------


## Paula

Had a lovely time and we decided to pop into my fav jewellers too  (I might have bought myself a bracelet)  :O: 

Then I got an email from Jesss tutor about all the lessons shes missed this week .....

----------


## Angie

Awww sounds lovely time with your friend hunni
Opss with the email though

----------


## OldMike

> Had a lovely time and we decided to pop into my fav jewellers too  (I might have bought myself a bracelet) 
> 
> Then I got an email from Jess’s tutor about all the lessons she’s missed this week .....


Glad you had a good time with your friend.

Hope Jess has a good excuse for missing lessons, excuses like "the dog ate my bus pass" just will not do.  :(:

----------


## Paula

Not a pleasant evening - teenagers are hard work

I have to admit Im running low on spoons, and Ive got to interview someone tomorrow. Then I can rest

----------


## Jaquaia

Can you rest over the easter weekend?

----------


## Suzi

Did you know Jess had missed lessons?
Sorry you have had a difficult evening.. What's on the agenda for tomorrow?

OOOO bracelet? What's it like?

----------


## Paula

We get a text if they miss lessons, but she managed to lie her way around them. Shes missed 3 lessons in 2 days.

Im going to finish tomorrow and do nothing for 4 days .......

(Oh, and bracelet is a dainty tennis bracelet, very pretty  :): )

----------


## Angie

I love tennise bracelets glad your resting for a few days sweetie and hope your sorted with Jess

----------


## Suzi

Does she have reasons for missing those lessons? 
Plan for today?

----------


## Paula

Jesss reasons are she hates college and cant be bothered. Si told her to leave and get a job then. I asked if shes got problems but she says not, I asked about friendships as shes at home most of the time - she says that shes tired after college. We know though, her sleep patterns are horrendous. She complained about getting the bus, we told her to get over it.

Im afraid we werent sympathetic. Shes just being lazy and stroppy. I did tell her I was angry she lied to me about it all. And Si has told her hes really disappointed that she didnt stick to the agreement theyd made about making every lesson this term.

Im interviewing someone at 3.30 today but not planning on doing much else. Im just so exhausted.

----------


## Jaquaia

You need to rest, rest and rest some more after the interview  :Panda:

----------


## Paula

I know - thank you for caring  :):

----------


## Paula

The interview went very well, thankfully, but Im so exhausted and wound up I can barely focus. Im just glad this last 7 days are over itms

----------


## Suzi

Maybe college isn't everything she thought it was going to be! 

Glad the interview went well - can I ask what you were interviewing about?

----------


## Jaquaia

Rest? Pacing rest pace. Pacing pace pace. Resting pace rest pacing rest rest. Pace rest rest.

I mean I'm glad it went well, it's one thing off your mind  :Panda:

----------


## Paula

> Rest? Pacing rest pace. Pacing pace pace. Resting pace rest pacing rest rest. Pace rest rest.
> 
> I mean I'm glad it went well, it's one thing off your mind


Yes dear  :O: 




> Maybe college isn't everything she thought it was going to be! 
> 
> Glad the interview went well - can I ask what you were interviewing about?


I was interviewing someone for a trustee role. Its been years since I was that side of the table, Id forgotten I like interviewing people  :):

----------


## Jaquaia

:(giggle):

----------


## Suzi

So.... resting and pacing this weekend?

----------


## Paula

Yes, I promise  :):

----------


## Suzi

GOOD! Or else!

----------


## Paula

Ive been trying to read a book but keep dozing off and having to reread the same page. I think I need to go to bed - Night all

----------


## Angie

Go to bed get some sleep then rest and pace as there are plenty of kippers at the ready and I have two and a half days off, though tomorrow night I do not plan on being sober enough to remember

----------


## Paula

Where are you going?

----------


## Suzi

Did you sleep well? Are you resting today?

----------


## Paula

I slept ok. Ive had a manicure this morning but the rest of the day is free for resting  :O:

----------


## Suzi

How's that resting going on?

----------


## Paula

Ive been fast asleep most of the afternoon. Tbh, Ive woken up quite low

----------


## Jaquaia

:Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Wanna talk about it?

----------


## OldMike

:(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Paula

> Wanna talk about it?


Theres not much to talk about that I havent already. Im exhausted and its been so stressful over the last couple of weeks. I spent the majority of yesterday asleep but Im still tired. But Ill be ok

----------


## Jaquaia

What have you got planned for today?  :Panda:

----------


## Paula

Not much, thankfully  :):

----------


## Flo

Morning love.....looks like you're going to have the same sort of day as me. Enjoy it. Will the girls be with you over the weekend?

----------


## Paula

Jess is, not sure about Katie - she only spends roughly half the week here now

----------


## Suzi

I'm glad you're going to be resting lovely lady. Do I need to ban you from the forum temporarily to make you rest?

----------


## Paula

:Surprised:  ermmm no?

----------


## Suzi

Good.... So rest!

----------


## Angie

Hope that your resting hunni xx

----------


## Jaquaia

I bought this one!!! And it's just arrived!!!

Bothy Threads Cross Stitch Kit - Dandelion Fairy https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B079VK56..._Fb5VAbT2H18AG

Now thinking I should have started simpler...  :(rofl):

----------


## Paula

Thats so pretty!  Are the peachy colours the fabric or individual stitches?

----------


## Jaquaia

It's the fabric, the background is all printed

----------


## Paula

Phew!

----------


## Jaquaia

It has a grid with it with a key and I have to somehow transfer that to the aida...

Should be fun!

----------


## Paula

In what way? Im confused ....

----------


## Jaquaia

I'll take a pic in a little bit and show you

----------

Paula (31-03-18)

----------


## Jaquaia

The diagram thingy
https://www.dropbox.com/s/l02earjg3e...00108.jpg?dl=0

The aida
https://www.dropbox.com/s/f3njd9ska7...00123.jpg?dl=0

----------


## Paula

Once you get into the swing of things, it should be doable for you. Try not to look at the whole picture at once - once youve found the middle of the Aida and the middle of the diagram, just focus on an inch square of the diagram at any one time. One tip that I dont  do but know it helps a lot of people is to mark each stitch on the diagram, once youve stitched it, in yellow highlighter pens. That way you know what youve already done

----------


## Jaquaia

Thank you. I might start it tomorrow.

----------


## Suzi

It's beautiful. I'm doing one of a set of 4 atm, but the chart is already printed on it lol https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Counted-C...zLiznspEVDqJKw

Hope you're enjoying it!

----------


## Jaquaia

Oh I was looking at them but y'know! Fairies!  :(giggle):

----------


## Suzi

Yup, fairies  :O:

----------


## Paula

Ive been watching episode after episode of One Born Every Minute, and tears are streaming down my face. Makes me realise how lucky I was .....

----------


## Suzi

Maybe change the viewing?  :(bear):

----------


## Paula

OMG, Katie has just told me she got in from her night out at 6 this morning! And she still looks fresh as a daisy!

In other news, weve had a mortgage agreement in principle from the bank. One step closer to moving house

----------


## Suzi

OO have you found somewhere you want to buy?  Are you staying in the same area? Bungalow? 
Katie is a cow bag! I remember nights like that, but don't think I ever looked awesome.

----------


## Paula

Oh I know, its not fair! If i didnt love her to bits Id slap her lol

As for the house, were going to get it on the market and sold before we look - apparently now you wont be able to offer on anything if youre not in a position to move, so I dont want to fall in love with something only to not be able to offer on it itms

----------


## Suzi

Makes sense. How are you feeling about the prospect of a move?

----------


## Paula

Im trying to,get excited about it

----------


## Suzi

I know that you'll find somewhere perfect when you are ready x

----------

Paula (02-04-18)

----------


## Flo

Oooh! a house move? how exciting. Are properties moving quickly where you are? Our neighbours with the 'orrible cat put theirs on 3 weeks ago, and within 2 days sold it! A local young guy has bought it...he hasn't got a cat either! :(party):

----------


## Paula

Properties are moving, yes. Where we are is a bit of a hotspot at the moment. Ive just told Si we need to pull the plaster off the wound quickly as I really dont want to move but we have to.

----------


## Suzi

Can you see it as a positive? I know it'll be hard, but you could get a house you love even more.....

----------


## Paula

Im trying although I think its less about finding a house we love and more about being forced to move itms. Im pigheaded like that, I dont like decisions being taken out of my control

----------


## OldMike

Will you be staying in the same area or moving to a totally different place?

Hope you find a nice place  :):

----------


## Paula

Well be staying in the same town. All my support is here, I love my home town and, also, dragging teenagers away from their friends is a recipe for disaster  :O:

----------


## Flo

Good morning Paula....I agree with you regarding the kids and moving. That's why Zoe wouldn't move down here. The kids have their friends and are secure. Like you say, it could be a recipe for disaster! If it ain't broke, don't mend it. Hope you have a good day.

----------


## Suzi

:(bear):

----------


## Angie

I'm sure you will find something you love hunni and you can alway make it your own aswell

----------


## Suzi

Morning gorgeous! Are you resting today?

----------


## Paula

Im seeing my curate later and I need to answer a few emails but otherwise, yes

----------


## Suzi

Glad you are seeing your curate - I know it's important to you. 
Much rest please love x

----------


## Paula

Haha that didnt happen. I got a text have you read the Chairs email? Which I hadnt because he sent it to my old email address, again. And meant I had work to do. Im a bit hacked off tbh because hes expecting me to have magically sorted out the department after just 10 weeks in the role - when the management of the dept to date has been non existent.

Still, had a wonderful bible study with my curate - I actually cried with joy  :):

----------


## Suzi

So glad you had a lovely time with your curate. 

Sorry you didn't get any rest though, can you plan it in for tomorrow?

----------


## Paula

Yes I can! Im completely on my own tomorrow - Jess is having her Mercedes Benz driving experience  :):

----------


## OldMike

> Yes I can! Im completely on my own tomorrow - Jess is having her Mercedes Benz driving experience


I should imagine after Jess' Mercedes driving experience it'll be like mum, dad I so want one of those. Isn't there a song about a Mercedes Benz, country song with the line "oh lord won't you buy me a Mercedes Benz"

Gotta love YouTube here it is, I bet Jess will be singing this when she returns, so get your cheque book at the ready  :O:

----------


## Paula

:(giggle):

----------


## Angie

:(giggle):

----------


## Suzi

Those driving experiences are brilliant - Ben's done a few and had proper lessons too with MB at MB World at Brooklands (the first proper racetrack in the UK and it's got so much history!)!

Have a wonderful resting day tomorrow!

----------


## Angie

Chill out day tomorrow then ?

----------


## Paula

> Those driving experiences are brilliant - Ben's done a few and had proper lessons too with MB at MB World at Brooklands (the first proper racetrack in the UK and it's got so much history!)!
> 
> Have a wonderful resting day tomorrow!


Thats where shes going  :): 

Yes, I plan on resting tomorrow ...

----------


## Paula

Is grumpy. My hand/wrist is verrrrry painful. Bang goes my x stitching I planned for today  :@:

----------


## Suzi

> That’s where she’s going 
> 
> Yes, I plan on resting tomorrow ...


 MB World? That's about 15 mins from my house!!  :):  

Sorry you're in pain today lovely...

----------


## Paula

I thought it may be close - Ill get her to drop in lol

----------


## Suzi

Yeah you should do  :O:  Actually MB World is cool - we've often taken the kids as they let you get in the cars and play with buttons and everything! It's great for a couple of hours and you can watch people go round the test track and the skid pan! It's great!

----------


## Flo

Wow, what an experience! Ian says that Brooklands is a very hard track to drive around......I bet Jess's adrenaline was pumping big time. Hope your hands feel a bit better tomorrow love. It sounds really painful! :(bear):

----------


## Paula

Jess had a fab time and the instructor told her she was a natural which is good as shes 17 next month lol.

Ive done almost nothing today but am still tired. 5ks resting lark doesnt seem to work  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Next time any of you are near Brooklands come and say hello! Kettle's almost always on and you'll always get a warm reception! 

Glad she had a great time! 
So, more resting tomorrow?

----------


## Paula

Looks like it - my hands completely out of action atm

----------


## Suzi

I'm sorry love...

----------


## Paula

Que sera  :O:

----------


## OldMike

Glad Jess had a great time.

I'll leave these here for you Paula  :(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Angie

:(bear):

----------


## Suzi

Hey Groot, how you doin'?

----------


## Paula

Stiff like, well you know, like a tree  :(giggle):

----------

Suzi (07-04-18)

----------


## Jaquaia

Yeah...cos a tree is what you were thinking of  :O:

----------


## OldMike

You could be a willow all flexible and bendy  :): 

Which poses the question _if you were a tree what wood  you be?_

I'd be a mature robinia frisia (hope I spelled it correctly), golden leaves a fluttering in the wind  :(giggle):

----------


## Paula

A silver birch!

----------


## Suzi

Hope your day has gone well lovely x

----------


## Paula

Ive slept for a lot of it lol.

----------


## Suzi

Good, you obviously needed it..

----------


## magie06

How are you feeling now?

----------


## Paula

Im ok though my hands not great and the ball of my foot has flared (I know, a stupidly over specific place to flare)

----------


## magie06

Here's hoping you can sleep through it tonight.

----------


## Suzi

Were you able to sleep?

----------


## Paula

I slept like a log. Obviously I really needed it

----------


## Suzi

You really must have done! 

What plans do you have for today?

----------


## Paula

Crossing something off my to do list for the charity .....

----------


## Suzi

YAY!  Just be kind to you too huh?

----------


## Flo

Morning Paula.....glad you had a good night's sleep. Makes a world of difference doesn't it? Take things easy today. :(bear):

----------


## OldMike

My to do list has ignore this list as a first item  :(giggle): 

Seriously though glad you're getting stuff done for your charity work, now just rest or I'll send Angie in with the kippers  :O:

----------

Angie (08-04-18)

----------


## Angie

:(rofl):  And am here early as finished work early today  :):

----------

OldMike (08-04-18)

----------


## Paula

> My to do list has ignore this list as a first item 
> 
> Seriously though glad you're getting stuff done for your charity work, now just rest or I'll send Angie in with the kippers


I am, Mike, I have told the fellow trustees Im mia today  :): 




> Morning Paula.....glad you had a good night's sleep. Makes a world of difference doesn't it? Take things easy today.


I dont  normally struggle with sleep tbh, I just need extra at the moment for some reason. Hey ho

----------

Angie (08-04-18),OldMike (08-04-18)

----------


## Paula

Ive had a horrible couple of hours. My IIH went into overdrive - I was so dizzy I had to get Si to help my down the stairs to go to the bathroom, Ive got earache and a headache and feeling very sick.  Ive only just been able to lift my head off the back of the sofa.  Tomorrow, Im chasing up my lumbar puncture

----------


## Jaquaia

:Panda:  can you take it easy for the rest of the evening?

----------


## Paula

I am, Im not going anywhere except for the toilet

----------


## Angie

Oh hunni xxx

----------


## Suzi

Oh hunni, I'm sorry you're having such a hard time right now...  :(bear):

----------


## Flo

Mo :Panda: rning love.....dare I ask if you're feeling any better today? What you're experiencing sounds horrendous!!

----------


## Paula

Im feeling better than I did. A bit fuzzy headed and achy but Ill live. Jess is not helping as shes getting all het up over me breathing too loud  :(rofl): . I do love her, honest! 

Today, I need to do some work but currently Si and Jess are home and the cleaners here. I need quiet to concentrate so I think Ill wait til it all settles down

----------


## Suzi

"Breathing too loud"? - Are you just huffing and puffing everywhere?

----------


## Paula

Jess hates background noise (we assume its due to the glue ear) and my breathing is never quiet enough for her - she doesnt accept its because I have asthma

----------


## OldMike

> Im feeling better than I did. A bit fuzzy headed and achy but I’ll live. Jess is not helping as she’s getting all het up over me ‘breathing too loud’ . I do love her, honest! 
> 
> Today, I need to do some work but currently Si and Jess are home and the cleaner’s here. I need quiet to concentrate so I think I’ll wait til it all settles down


Mayhap Jess is jealous of your sexy heavy breathing  :(giggle):  solution buy her some industrial ear protectors  :O: 

What used to annoy me was when someone had a whistling nose, what am I like  :(giggle): 

I'll leave you a big hug Paula  :(bear):

----------


## Flo

Did you manage to get a bit of quiet?....sounds like Piccadilly Circus in your abode! :(giggle):

----------


## Paula

Lol Flo!

Im very cross! Due to an admin backlog my neurology referral was only sent out last week!!!!!  :@:

----------


## Angie

Thats not good

----------


## Paula

No, Im livid

----------


## OldMike

> No, Im livid


Paula do what it says on my breakfast mug "Keep Calm and Eat Custard"

I couldn't find a custard smiley -->  :Tea:   :Panda:

----------

Paula (10-04-18)

----------


## Angie

I would be livid aswell

----------


## magie06

That's dreadful. I think I'd be raging too.

----------


## Suzi

OMG That's horrific! Especially with the symptoms you are having to deal with and how potentially serious this is! 

I hope you're complaining...

----------


## Paula

Im going to hope that Southampton get on it now they have the referral - Ill give them a week then chase.

----------

Angie (10-04-18)

----------


## Suzi

> Im going to hope that Southampton get on it now they have the referral - Ill give them a week then chase.


You could call them today and explain the situation - about the admin issue,  the IIH symptoms and the CRPS and that you need to get notice for Si to go with you etc...

----------


## Paula

Hmmm I could

----------


## Suzi

Call tomorrow?

----------


## Paula

You know those days when everything you do screws up and has to be redone? Yeah, that ....

----------


## Suzi

Oh bugger! I'm having a similar day.. must be something in the air.. Did you call about your neurology appointment?

----------


## OldMike

> You know those days when everything you do screws up and has to be redone? Yeah, that ....


Oh no, I hate those days, hopefully it'll get it out of the way and you'll start having good days again.

----------


## Paula

> Oh bugger! I'm having a similar day.. must be something in the air.. Did you call about your neurology appointment?


No, not yet.

I spent the afternoon with my best friend. It was lovely  :):

----------


## Suzi

Glad you had a lovely time. Call tomorrow?

----------


## Angie

Glad that you have had a good time

----------


## Paula

My neck is so sore tonight, Im finding it hard to focus on anything

----------


## Angie

Please hun rest so its as comfy for you as possible xx

----------


## Suzi

Hope you're resting...

----------


## Paula

Todays been very frustrating - trying to do some charity work and my laptop (actually Jesss laptop that she stopped using because it didnt work properly) is misbehaving.

----------


## Suzi

I've had a message from Paula - she's got to go into hospital tonight wrt her neurology issues. She will be seeing her consultant tomorrow. She is going to try to keep me/us updated.... 

Many thoughts, love and prayers lovely....

----------

Paula (13-04-18)

----------


## OldMike

Thanks for the update Suzi, my thoughts and prayers are with you Paula  :(bear):   :Panda:

----------

Suzi (12-04-18)

----------


## selena

I'm so sorry to hear about this, my thoughts and prayers  are with Paula too.

----------


## S deleted

Not liking the sound of that  :(:

----------


## magie06

You are in my prayers Paula.

----------


## Angie

:Panda:  hunni x

----------


## Suzi

I'll pass on everyone's thoughts to her.

----------

Angie (12-04-18)

----------


## Paula

Thank you everyone! And, thanks Suzi for keeping me going.

I got a call yesterday afternoon to go into Southampton General that evening in prep for a lumbar puncture today. I was very lucky to get a room to myself (tho it was on the mens ward - ewww you lot are gross). There was a patient yelling most of the night and the bed was like a board, so didnt get much sleep.

I had the LP this morning (done by a very cute Greek doctor  :O: ). It was about as comfortable as sticking a needle in my spine, and being in a position that I havent managed since my CRPS happened, could be - and seemed to have gone on for ever. But, I kept a lid on all the pain and on the anxiety by breathing exercises and got through it. Si turned up halfway through, which helped.

Results are that I definitely have idiopathic intracranial hypertension (too much fluid on the brain). The dr drained some fluid which got it down to normal levels but thats only a temporary thing as the csf fluid is constantly replenished. So treatment is medication (which may interact with my lithium so Ill need weekly blood tests to begin with) and I have to lose 10% of my body weight. 

So, Im very sore but Im home and we have a plan  :):

----------

Suzi (13-04-18)

----------


## S deleted

You are so brave. I gotta admit I was a bit concerned about you but glad you have answers and a way forward. Really glad to have you back and I’m sure you’re even more happy to be home.

----------

Paula (13-04-18)

----------


## Suzi

i'm glad you've updated everyone but please bugger off and rest....

----------


## S deleted

Sorry on this occasion I agree with the boss lady.

----------

Suzi (13-04-18)

----------


## magie06

I hope you have gone to bed! You need your rest.

----------


## Paula

> i'm glad you've updated everyone but please bugger off and rest....


Ok, ok  :O:

----------


## Angie

Paula glad you home and have a plan in place but please go rest before the kippers come out  :P:  I have lots of really nice slippery fresh stock, sent with lots and lots of love and gentle hugs loves ya xx

----------


## Paula

Lol Angie, did I ever tell you I love kippers  :O: 

I slept like a log for over 10 hours last night. But Ive woken up very sore, with a cracking headache and a horrible taste in my mouth. All very normal, Im told.

----------


## S deleted

Normal? You? Lol

----------


## Angie

Haha Paula you must be unique I hate the things, ok will find something you dont love  :P:  :Kiss: 

Please keep resting hunnipie

----------


## Suzi

REST! Please rest gorgeous lady.

----------

Angie (14-04-18)

----------


## OldMike

Thanks for the update Paula, glad it went well (as well as it could be for such a procedure).

Paula your task for the day (if you decide to accept it  :O:  ) is, wait for it, _REST_  :(nod): 

Edit had to add this.




> (tho it was on the mens ward - ewww you lot are gross)


Oh no we aren't  :P:

----------

Suzi (14-04-18)

----------


## Paula

Oh yes you are, as the toilets attested lol! So, today I feel like Ive been run over - very sore - but my head is a bit better (LP headache is common and can be relieved by being laid flat on your back - which I spent most of yesterday doing. Ive managed to sit upright for the last 2 hours but the headache is returning so back to acting like a cockroach it is)

Ive got an Extraordinary board meeting Tuesday so I hope Im well enough to go

----------


## Suzi

Sorry you're feeling so rubbish - is this just temporary? For how long? 
I hope you're well enough, but if you aren't could you manage to be there by skype or something?

----------


## Angie

Hope it passes soon for you hunni xxx

----------


## OldMike

:(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## magie06

Thinking of you at the moment.

----------


## Paula

> Sorry you're feeling so rubbish - is this just temporary? For how long? 
> I hope you're well enough, but if you aren't could you manage to be there by skype or something?


Its temporary, its just the fact that the amount of fluid around my brain and spinal cord has been changed, and that he hit against a vertebrae at the first try. Its normal, and will pass but no idea how long.

Thank you for the idea, I may get them to put me on speaker phone if I cant make it - Skype would be beyond their capabilities  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Your poor vertebrae! Ouch!!
How has the resting gone today? 
Speaker sounds good at least then you can know 1st hand what's going on and get your 2p worth in too!

----------


## Paula

Resting has gone well - its amazing how much you can actually rest when even sitting upright is like being on a canoe in the middle of the Atlantic ... however, this last hour Im start8ng to feel better so hopefully Im over the worst of it. Except Im really hungry because Ive got to lose weight :/

----------


## Angie

Glad your starting to feel a bit better hunni x

----------


## Suzi

:(bear):  :(bear):  :(bear):  lovely....

----------


## Paula

Ive still got a headache and a bit nauseous but am going to try to remain upright for most of the day, if I can. But i will be taking it very slowly, got no choice really

----------


## Suzi

Please don't push it lovely. If you need to rest then rest....

----------


## OldMike

Though I'd lost Groot's thread, panic over found it.

If it is more comfortable lying down the Confucious he say lie down  :O: 

Sit up for a while then lie down a bit, just mix it up a little  :): 

Main thing is get well soon, if rest is what you need then rest  :(bear):

----------


## Paula

I answered a few emails and it took forever, by which time I needed a lie down. Ive got a very important extraordinary board meeting tomorrow which is worrying me - if it was an ordinary meeting I wouldnt consider going but ......

----------


## Suzi

What happened to speakerphone?

----------


## Paula

Its in the charity commissions regs that we have to see and hear each other. Potentially we could use Skype but Ive always found that difficult to manage. Ive spoken to my friend, whos offered to pick me up, and Ill tell her by 8.30am if Im up to it. If its just the headache, I can cope with that, its the dizziness thats making it difficult

----------


## Paula

This rarely happens but Si has put his foot down and told me Im not going tomorrow ....

----------


## Angie

Good am glad he knows you better than us so trust his judgement hunni x

----------


## S deleted

I think that’s absolutely the right call.

----------


## Suzi

Si is completely right. You need to put your own health first. If it's that important then you can attend by speakerphone - it's a disability forum so they should understand disabilities can cause issues.....

----------

Angie (16-04-18)

----------


## Paula

Still feeling pretty rubbish. Every time Im standing up Im swaying - it feels like the floor is sliding away from me. Im kind of glad Si put his foot down, it took the guilt out of making that decision for me

----------


## OldMike

Si's a wise cookie, so just have a day of rest and more rest  :(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

I'm sorry you're feeling rubbish, but I'm really glad you're listening to Si..

----------


## Angie

Am another that is glad you listened to Si hunni xx hope your resting

----------


## Paula

I had the lowdown from my friend on the board meeting this evening. Its a good job I didnt go, it was a very difficult meeting and Id have probably been a heap in the corner.

Ive got a blood test tomorrow, I still have the massive bruise from the last one (it looks like Ive broken my wrist ...)

----------


## Angie

Oh hunni ouch!
Sound like a wise decision to mis the meeting x

----------


## Paula

This was it on Sunday, its even more spectacular today!

----------


## magie06

That looks very painful Paula. I hope you are resting it.

----------


## Angie

Ouch!

----------


## Suzi

Glad you weren't there, but I really hope you've rested.....

----------


## Paula

Not counting my chickens as the mornings are generally better but I do feel a little better this morning  :):

----------


## OldMike

That's good Paula, hope it stays that way  :):

----------


## Angie

Good hunni try and rest and pace xx

----------


## Suzi

Hooray!

----------


## Paula

Went for a blood test as the Acetazolamide (new meds) May interfere with my lithium levels. But I wasnt giving up my blood - not even a drop. Rebooked for Tuesday :/

I came back from the drs and fell asleep within minutes. I am feeling better than I was though - not completely better but getting there. Ive been able to sit up and answer a few emails but struggling now, so Ill see you on the other side  :O:

----------


## Angie

Please rest nows hunni

----------


## Suzi

Bugger about the bloods love.. 
Hope you're resting now.

----------


## Paula

Yeah Im doing precious little but. It feels like Im drunk and hungover at the same time! But itll pass

----------


## Suzi

That seems mean being hungover without the fun bit first!

----------


## Paula

Exactly

----------


## Suzi

:(bear):  :(bear):  :(bear):

----------


## Flo

Hi Paula......how's things? Are you enjoying the sunshine?

----------


## OldMike

:(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Paula

Erm things arent great, Im really low. I know its because this weeks been tough and itll pass but its tough when Im in it itms

----------


## S deleted

Makes total sense and it sucks.

----------


## Angie

:Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Massive hugs gorgeous, anything we can do to help?

----------


## Paula

No. Im also really exhausted the whole time. Ive been dozing on the sofa since about 8pm but can go to bed soon as I can f8nally take my meds

----------


## Jaquaia

:Panda:

----------


## Angie

Please rest up hunni x

----------


## Suzi

Why not take your meds up to bed so you can take them there? You can set alarms etc? 

How's you today lovely?

----------


## Paula

Not great - mentally. I have brain fog, my body is reluctant to move, I ache everywhere, Im Struggling to deal with the day. All of which are symptoms I have with depression.

----------


## OldMike

Aww love it's probably the traumatic week you've been through, hope it's just a blip  :(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Jaquaia

I wish I could make it better for you  :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

I'm not surprised you are finding things tough, but honestly gorgeous you can get through this, you've been through so much worse and came out fighting. Let us help you fight.

----------

Flo (22-04-18)

----------


## Paula

Thanks you all  :): 

I told Si Im struggling and he said youre struggling? Youve got no need to be struggling, youve got me!  :(rofl):  which, in Si speak, means he knows and hes got me  :(inlove):

----------

Flo (22-04-18),Jaquaia (21-04-18),OldMike (21-04-18)

----------


## Angie

Bless him that did make me smile 
Hope your resting up and doing what you need to do to look after you x

----------


## Suzi

Si's awesome!! He's got you and we have too. Is he going to work next week?

----------


## Flo

You've got one in a million there Paula.....what a sweet hubby. One day at a time eh? Have a restful day.xx

----------


## OldMike

Yup Si is rather special, a real diamond geezer (you see I'm good with the vernacular, they can't touch you for it  :(giggle):  )

----------


## Paula

> Si's awesome!! He's got you and we have too. Is he going to work next week?


No plans, Im safe at the moment

----------


## Jaquaia

:Panda:

----------


## Paula

Ive had a thought. My aborted bloods last week were because the new meds Ive been put on for IIH can impact on lithium levels. Its rare but it does happen. And, of course, if the lithium is affected, my mood is affected ....

----------


## magie06

I hope you have an easy week planned this week. Try to take things easy.

----------


## OldMike

Mr Bear says "Take it easy Paula"

----------


## Suzi

That would make sense lovely.... When are you having those bloods done.

----------


## Paula

> I hope you have an easy week planned this week. Try to take things easy.


Haha, Ive got a board meeting tomorrow, though I may not go - Sis not sure Im up to it




> That would make sense lovely.... When are you having those bloods done.


Tuesday. Lets hope I have veins this time

----------


## Angie

Hope it goes ok Tuesday hunni please dont go if your not upto it tomorrow xx

----------

Paula (22-04-18)

----------


## Suzi

Are you really in any fit state to be going tomorrow? 

Drink loads of water before you have your bloods taken and keep your arms warm  :O:

----------


## Paula

Nope, I was in no fit state but went anyway. I got asked about halfway through if I was ok to stay, I said yes but should have gone home really. So Im doing nothing this afternoon. Sis working from home today

----------


## Jaquaia

Good. You have adult supervision!  :(giggle):

----------


## Paula

Lol, we are talking about my husband here!  :O: . I slept most of the afternoon, surprisingly .....

----------


## Suzi

Was it worth putting yourself through it? 
I'm glad you've rested... What's on the agenda for the rest of the week?

----------


## Jaquaia

Correct answer is rest...

Just sayin... 

I've seen Angies kipper order for the week....

----------

Paula (23-04-18)

----------


## Paula

Was it worth it? I dont know tbh except it felt like a huge achievement - and was the first time Id left the house (apart from nurse appointment) since my LP.

Tomorrows my blood test, hopefully they can actually get some this time. Wednesday. Is my ophthalmology check up

----------


## Flo

Good luck with your blood test Paula. They always find it difficult to get blood out of me...it's a pain, literally! I usually end up bruised. Have a good day love.xx

----------


## Suzi

Good luck today lovely lady!

----------


## magie06

Good luck. I hope you give up some of your precious blood easily.

----------


## Angie

And am off work today so with lots of kippers available, seriously hunni please rest as much as you can

----------


## OldMike

Hope all goes well with the blood test some nurses seem to take it no problem and I'm like is it over well that was quick but others well best leave that unsaid.




> And am off work today so with lots of kippers available, seriously hunni please rest as much as you can


Maybe she likes kippers  :O:  seriously (think I've seen that word before) please rest Paula  :(bear): 

Had to use my mod pencil to merge these posts, silly me double posted  :O:

----------


## Paula

No probs taking the blood but I do have a lump (I assume blood collecting) where the needle went in. Im sure itll disappear but will keep an eye on it. Im back in a week for more Bloods

Im not great today, just feel like everythings a huge effort, wading through treacle. And also came home to a text saying Jess missed a lesson today, and an email saying shes late (16th April) getting an assignment in. Not what I need right now

----------


## Jaquaia

Can you rest and do something to distract you lovely lady?  :Panda:

----------


## Angie

Hunni can you rest and let Si deal with Jess?

----------


## magie06

Please rest for the rest of today. I know how tired you can get after been to an appointment.

----------


## OldMike

I designate Si as the person to sort out Jess while you rest Paula  :(bear):

----------


## Paula

> Hunni can you rest and let Si deal with Jess?


No. Her behaviour and work ethic has been getting worse and worse. We need to do this together as a united front. Also shes got Si wrapped around her little finger ....

----------


## Angie

Okies hunni but please rest before and after xx

----------


## Suzi

Yay for the blood!!! 


Sorry about Jess love. How are you going to deal with it? 
I'm worried about you. Your mood seems to have been really low for a while and I'm concerned...

----------


## Paula

I dont know how were going to deal with Jess, this keeps happening.

yeah, i know im low and Si kmows too - he worked from home yesterday and was home 2 hpurs before normal today. im actually hoping its my lithium

----------


## Suzi

I can understand that... 

Is Jess not enjoying her course?

----------


## Paula

I dont know whats up with Jess tbh, we have told her that, if she wants to leave and get a job, wed support her but she didnt like that option either.

----------


## Suzi

:(bear):  :(bear):

----------


## magie06

Is she having personality clashes with some of her tutors? Could that be something? Or could she be bullied?

----------


## Paula

All things weve thought about but the problems with not getting work in is not about one subject. I have asked her if theres problems with her friends, bullying etc but shes adamant theres nothing wrong there. I just dont get it

----------


## magie06

Maybe she just feels overwhelmed. Is there a lot more work than she's used to?

----------


## Suzi

Maybe she's struggling with the change in teaching styles/expectations/deadlines etc?

----------


## Paula

Maybe. Right now all shes saying is she hates getting the bus ......

Opthamology appointment this morning

----------


## Suzi

How has ophthalmology gone? 

Hates getting the bus? Do you buy that as a reason?

----------


## Paula

Nope, not buying that at all, and she knows it.

Opthamology was a challenge. My visual field is great, so no effect on my sight, but my optic nerves are still swollen, despite the lumbar puncture.

I came home and promptly fell asleep

----------


## Jaquaia

You obviously need the rest lovely  :Panda:

----------


## Paula

So, Bloods have come back normal but Ive looked again at the side effects of the drug Im on for IIH and it can cause drowsiness and depression .....

----------


## Suzi

OK so it could "just" be an adjustment type of thing? If it continues, what other options are there?

----------


## Paula

I dont know. Ive left a Message with Neurology for the consultant to have a look at the facts and see what he says. I have slept about 4 hours total this afternoon - I do know I cant carry on like this. Each day is getting more and more difficult

----------


## Jaquaia

:Panda:

----------


## Angie

:(bear):

----------


## Suzi

Just because it is as it is now, it doesn't mean it's always going to be like this or harder..... hang on in there Princess Sparkles. We're here to listen and to help.

----------


## Paula

I know. Talking to Si, weve agreed that I wont take the tablets until I speak to the neurologist, and see what difference that makes, if any. That way, we can see if its the meds are causing problems.

In other news, Si and Katie got into a massive row last night - one of my ornaments got smashed and theres a hole in Katies bedroom wall. Looking back at that it looks like they were punching each other or something - they werent but both were so upset they took it out on the house ....... Katie took it on herself to talk to Jess about the issues with college and then told Si that the way this house was run was a joke. Si did not appreciate that .... he doesnt lose his temper often so when he does it has an impact on everybody.

----------


## OldMike

I've looked back in your posts to see if I could find what meds you're on for IIH but to no avail. I'm thinking with the stress you went through with the lumbar puncture and starting with a new drug whether it is just an acclimatization process you're going through and unless you're getting severe adverse reactions you should persist with the meds until neurology get back to you. Just my thoughts if you've discussed it with Si then I respect and support your decision.  :(bear): 

Not good if ornaments and and walls are being damaged due to arguments that isn't going to do anyone any good.

As Suzi says "hang on in there Princess Sparkles"  :Panda:

----------


## Jaquaia

Oh hunni. That's the last thing you need at the moment   :Panda:

----------


## Paula

Mike, its acetazolamide

Stopping the tablets lasted 3.5 hours, at which point I lost my balance and instinctively put my weight through my bad leg (ouch). Balance and special awareness went right out of the window so cold turkey is not a good move ....

----------


## Jaquaia

Ouch! I wish I had a solution for you  :Panda:

----------


## Paula

Had another email from Jesss teacher - the essay which was over a week overdue was not good enough - getting only 13 marks out of 30. I was on the phone to Si earlier and he was saying we need to do this and that, and I had absolutely nothing I could say about it. 

Everything feels so hard right now - I feel like Ive been tightly wrapped up in cling film and can barely breathe. I feel like Im failing. When Si was fighting with Katie last night he was shouting that hes under so much stress to keep our family going, looking after me, making enough money to pay the bills etc etc

----------


## Jaquaia

Oh sweetheart. That must really hurt. Does he realise you heard that?

----------


## Paula

I dont know. I feel so guilty

----------


## Jaquaia

I know. And I know it's no good telling you not to feel like that as it will make absolutely no difference. I do think you need to speak to Si about it so it doesn't fester. But I can also appreciate you may want to protect him from feeling guilty about it.  :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

I agree, definitely talk to Si about what you heard and how you are feeling. 
I've been trying to leave you be so you can work through it, but do you want me to pester you a bit more? Might it help?

----------


## Paula

Love you guys  :O: . At this point I have no idea whatll help tbh

----------


## Flo

Is it out of character for Jess to fall behind with work and get low marks? Is there something worrying her that she isn't talking to you about? With regard to Si's outburst, or frustration and letting off steam - it's a shame you heard it, and it's a shame you're feeling bad about it, but I bet if you had a fiver for every time he, or any other man with a partner/family screamed about keeping the family together, trying to make enough money for bills etc. etc...you'd be a wealthy woman! When there's a problem or argument about kids or anything else they don't have much control over, it ends up with the above dramatic comments! Don't feel bad love, don't feel guilty, don't feel ungrateful and don't feel useless or powerless. Along with a lot of others here, you are the epitome of strength, and a lovely wife and mum. Si didn't mean it. Ian never means it, and most other husbands and partners don't either! So there..... :):

----------

OldMike (26-04-18)

----------


## Suzi

Hey, shall I try sending you motivational and cheerleading texts to see if it helps? 
Want an example? 

Go Paula, go Paula, you can do it, you are awesome, go Paula, go Paula! 

Helping yet? I've got loads more....

----------


## OldMike

:Panda:      :Panda:

----------


## Paula

> Hey, shall I try sending you motivational and cheerleading texts to see if it helps? 
> Want an example? 
> 
> Go Paula, go Paula, you can do it, you are awesome, go Paula, go Paula! 
> 
> Helping yet? I've got loads more....


Our fearless leader, people!  :(giggle): 

Flo, jess is just like her dad. Shell keep going on something until she gets bored and will then stop. Weve had this before with her GCSEs but the volume of work involved in her A levels mean she cannot afford to do that

Im just so tired of being ill, of hospitals, of my life revolving around medical issues. I want to have the energy I need to get through each day, to not be exhausted just by meeting a friend for coffee, to have a life

----------

Flo (27-04-18),Suzi (26-04-18)

----------


## S deleted

I’m not gonna lie, the last couple of conversations we’ve had are a worry to me. It’s blatantly obvious that you’re really not in a good place and with everything you have going on that’s not really a surprise. I don’t have anywhere near the same level of health problems that you are having to cope with and I find it incredibly hard to juggle the appointments and manage my health. At times I genuinely don’t want to go on cos it’s too much for me which means I have so much more respect for you. Yes life is pants right now but as I said to you earlier it can’t be this crap forever. You’re a strong woman and too damned stubborn to lie down and accept it to keep you down.

----------


## Suzi

You do have a life. You may be having a particularly bad time right now, but you can and will get through this. 

Hey Paula you're so awesome
you're so awesome hey Paula!

Go Paula! Go Paula!  Go Paula!

Have you spoken to Si yet about what you heard?

----------


## Paula

Yes Suzi, I have. Its all good

----------

OldMike (27-04-18)

----------


## Suzi

I'm glad. Any news on Jess? 

How are you feeling today? Are you keeping a mood diary? Eating? Drinking? etc?

----------


## magie06

Thinking of you and keeping you in my prayers.

----------


## Paula

Weve decided to see what happens with Jess and the rewrite. Were not backing away from confrontation but are hoping shed have got a shock which will get her motivated.

Theres no point in keeping a mood diary as its just low with no let up. Im eating and drinking and taking meds. That hasnt helped though - Ive been really good, sticking to healthy food for 2 weeks, and havent lost an oz.

----------


## OldMike

You're a very good mum Paula, you can point Jess in the right direction and help her all you can but if she decides to go her own way there is little else you can do, how old is Jess now 17 so she's nearly an adult and will have to stand on her own two feet soon.

_FYI this came from Old Mike's extensive knowledge of parenting_

----------


## Paula

Shes 17 next week, Mike  :):

----------


## Suzi

Hope the rewrite goes well. 

How much longer are you going to give it before you speak to your Dr/Psych about your mood?

----------


## Paula

Til I speak to the neurologist and they (hopefully) decide to put me on alternate meds that dont do this to me

----------


## Suzi

Any idea when that'll be?

----------


## Paula

Unfortunately, no. The admin emailed him all the details when I spoke to her the other day but hes only in that hospital one day a week and she has no say over what he does.

----------


## Angie

Hope you see him soon hunni

----------


## Suzi

No chance of a phone consultation or anything? What a major pita! 

How are you feeling today gorgeous!

----------


## Paula

A phone call is what Im waiting for - I do have an appt on 25 May but cant wait til then .....

Mood hasnt changed tbh

----------


## Suzi

I agree that seems like a very long way away especially when you're struggling. 

What are you doing this weekend? What does Si say about it all?

----------


## Paula

Si is his normal, positive well get through it self. Ive not got any energy to do much

----------


## magie06

I wish I lived nearer so I could call for a coffee and a chat. If you aren't able to do anything, then rest. Your body and your mind need it.

----------

Paula (28-04-18)

----------


## Paula

Ive been watching Amy today. I think it was so irresponsible for parents of a 16 yo, who was on ADs and had bulimia at age 13, to let her get involved in the music industry. She was so fragile and said herself that she didnt want to be famous cos she couldnt cope with it. She had an extraordinary talent but when does the need for that talent being shared become more important than that childs mental health?

----------


## Suzi

I have no idea... Some of the things I hear parents say and see them do make me wonder so much.... 

Hope you're resting lovely.

----------


## Flo

Being in the music industry with those probs in a child that young is definitely the wrong call. Hope you have a restful day today love.x

----------


## Paula

She was recorded saying (before she was famous) that she could never be famous as she wouldnt be able to cope with it, but that she was never going to be famous - Jazz singers didnt get in the public eye ......

----------


## Suzi

It is just such a sad story and such a waste..

----------


## Paula

Ok, Im fed up with this. Im go8ng to call the GP tomorrow - I cant keep waiting for the neurologist, I need help now

----------


## Jaquaia

I wish I could do something to help  :Panda:

----------


## OldMike

Hope your GP can do something to make you feel better Paula  :(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

I'm so glad you're going to call to get help. I hate that you need it, but I'm glad you're going to get help.

----------


## Paula

> I wish I could do something to help


You do, you all do ....

----------


## magie06

I hope you get an early appointment. Thinking of you.

----------


## Suzi

If you don't get anywhere with your Dr tomorrow, let us have a go!  :):  
How are things with you and Si and Jess?

----------


## Paula

Spoke to the dr. She was awesome - especially once I started crying ....... we talked through everything (got the usual, youre on much higher doses than wed normally prescribe) and she didnt want to muck with my psych meds. Im seeeing the neurologist on 25 May so we agreed Id half the dose of the acetazolomide and hope that helped until I have the appointment. If Im still rough Friday, Im to call her back

----------

OldMike (01-05-18)

----------


## Suzi

So glad she was awesome.  :(bear):  At least you have a bit of a plan...

----------

Paula (30-04-18)

----------


## OldMike

Glad Ms Doc didn't mess with your psych meds and hopefully the aceta-wotsit half dose will do the job with less side effects.

----------


## Suzi

How are you today gorgeous?

----------


## Paula

Trying to keep busy but watching the clock as it feels like time has slowed to a crawl. Had some beautiful flowers turn up from a lovely, lovely friend (thank you Jaq!)

Ive had another blood test (its weekly at the moment) and getting my hair done later though Im so tempted to let the grey do its thing!

----------


## Jaquaia

If they made you smile, then they achieved what I wanted  :):

----------

Paula (01-05-18),Suzi (01-05-18)

----------


## Paula

They did  :):

----------

Jaquaia (01-05-18)

----------


## Suzi

Glad you had a reason to smile - nice one Jaq. 

How's the hair? Did you let the grey take over? 
How was the rest of the day? How are you feeling? How's your mood?

----------


## Paula

The hairs back to manageable (I had to cancel my appt cos of the LP and my hair grows really fast) and I caved and had it coloured. I just cant be grey yet  :O: 

My mood is all over the place, really low then hyper, irritable (I shouted at Si for singing) and tearful. I hate it, its exhausting

----------


## Suzi

Sounds it. Any idea of how long it'll take for the lower dose to take effect?

----------


## Paula

Maybe it is. maybe thats why my mood has been all over the place. If so, I just hope this is part of the process leading to me feeling better ...

----------


## Suzi

Keep the faith love....

----------


## Paula

I almost forgot to tell you all. Working on the principle that I actively encourage honesty wrt mental health, and try to challenge stigma where I can, yesterday I wrote a group email to all the trustees I work with at the charity telling them that a meds change has impacted my MH and I will do what I can, though I may have to step back at times. Ive had a few replies, and one positive message in particular that I never would have expected  :):

----------

Jaquaia (02-05-18),OldMike (01-05-18)

----------


## Suzi

I'm so proud of you! Well done!!!

----------


## Jaquaia

You are epically awesome!!!!

----------


## OldMike

Well done _Princess Sparkles of Awesomeness_  :(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Paula

:(blush):  I knew you guys would get it. Si just looked at me as if to say, so what :(rofl):

----------


## Jaquaia

That's because Si is a mere mortal  :(giggle):

----------

Suzi (02-05-18)

----------


## Paula

So very true  :O:

----------


## Suzi

> That's because Si is a mere mortal


 :(rofl):  :(rofl):  :(rofl):  That made me lol! 

How are things today Princess Sparkles?

----------


## Paula

Ok. So far Im calmer than yesterday.  Ive got a quiet day today which sounds good to me

----------


## OldMike

That's good, just take it easy Paula  :(bear):

----------

Paula (02-05-18)

----------


## Paula

Ooooo Ive had a brand new book delivered, by an awesome fantasy author. Normally I read books on my kindle but I wanted to preorder this and could only do that by hardback. Id forgotten how exciting it is to receive a brand new hardback to delve into  :):  (The Outcast by Taran Matharu - perfect name for his style of writing lol)

----------

OldMike (02-05-18)

----------


## Suzi

I love a new book! 
Hope that today has been kind to you x

----------


## Paula

Today I have done little except watch tv and read my book..... Im turning into such a recluse  :O:

----------


## Flo

What's the name of the book? I want someone to recommend a book for me. I really must read more! I used to be an avid reader. Nothing wrong with reading and watching tv lovexx

----------


## Jaquaia

What type of things do you like reading?

----------


## Angie

I love reading but dont have the inclination right now hope your enjoying your book hunni xx

----------


## Paula

> I love reading but dont have the inclination right now hope your enjoying your book hunni xx


I havent for a while either. I read very quickly though, one fortnight holiday I got through 16 books!




> What type of things do you like reading?


All sorts. Fantasy, Sci Fi, thrillers, crime/detective, some horror, chick lit,YA,  Jane Austen, The Brontes etc etc




> What's the name of the book? I want someone to recommend a book for me. I really must read more! I used to be an avid reader. Nothing wrong with reading and watching tv lovexx


The Outcast by Taran Matharu - I really love his books http://authortaranmatharu.com/bio/

----------


## Jaquaia

I really enjoyed the Chronicles of Ixia by Maria V. Snyder. I have the last one to read when I've finished my Douglas Adams.

----------


## Paula

Ok, Ill put that on my list  :):

----------


## Jaquaia

Just to warn you, it's 9 books  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Morning Paula! How are you feeling?

----------


## Paula

> Just to warn you, it's 9 books


Lol, no worries, thats a weekends entertainment  :(giggle): 




> Morning Paula! How are you feeling?


Im still doing the up one minute, distraught the next. Still its better than always low ........ the change in dose has changed things so its surely the meds.

Its Jesss 17th birthday today and presents have mainly been money for driving lessons  :O:  though we also got her some part suede, white converse. 

In other news, forgetting the 10% weight I have to lose from the day of the lumbar puncture, I actually got it into my head this morning that, since the beginning of the year, Ive already lost 13 lbs. so thats not bad going without trying, for most of it

----------


## Angie

Hope things start to settle for you hunni now you have changed the meds dosage, happy birthday to Jess

----------


## OldMike

> ...
> It’s Jess’s 17th birthday today and presents have mainly been money for driving lessons  though we also got her some part suede, white converse. 
> ...


Happy birthday Jess though I haven't a clue what "part suede, white converse" is I can only hope it fits if it some sort of apparel. Light bulb moment it could be a pair of white suede shoes  :):

----------


## Paula

There you go Mike

http://www.converse.com/uk/en/regula...h/159711C.html

----------

OldMike (03-05-18)

----------


## Suzi

Happy birthday Jess! 
Hope you're having a restful and pleasant day lovely.

----------


## Paula

Im ok, ta and were going out for jesss Birthday tonight so I have to be. But shes cheerful today which always helps  :O: .

----------

Angie (03-05-18)

----------


## Suzi

Enjoy dinner  :O:

----------


## Paula

Sooooo last night was interesting. We went out for dinner - us four plus Ks boyfriend - and it was good. I felt better than I had in a while and there was lots of laughter.

All day long Id been struggling to get the right words and sentences out (aphasia type symptoms due to IIH). About 10.30 though, I completely spaced out - sort of like those split seconds before you faint but it went on for what felt like ages. I couldnt answer anyone and it felt like I was on a different planet. I do remember it all, I just couldnt respond. I went straight to bed and was fine this morning. Apparently it is a common symptom of IIH (ie I didnt have a stroke before you all panic lol) but Ive not had anything that severe to date.

----------


## Jaquaia

How are you feeling today?

----------


## S deleted

That sounds scary. You ok now?

----------


## OldMike

That sounds really scary, please take it very easy Paula  :(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Angie

Hunni when do you next see your specialist or a doctor?

----------


## Paula

Im ok today, actually Im better than I have been for a while. Not completely back to my normal, but getting there. But Id prefer not to have a repeat of last night so Ive got to get my meds sorted.

Angie, 23rd May

----------


## Flo

You seem to be coping with a lot of bad stuff Paula. Glad you're feeling better today though. It'll be good to see your specialist/doctor. Are you going to write all this stuff down..dates and times....take it easy love.

----------


## Angie

Just wondering if you can bring it forward hunni x

----------


## Paula

Not a hope in hell, unfortunately. The consultant is only in my home hospital once a week, admin is all over the place and Im still waiting for the dr to get back to me after I left a message saying I was struggling two weeks ago ... Its not just me, the neurology department in our area is seriously overworked. If I cant cope, Im better off speaking to my gp again. Ill manage though, I always do

----------

Angie (04-05-18),OldMike (04-05-18)

----------


## Suzi

Have you let your GP know about this? Please do love....

----------


## magie06

How are you today?

----------


## Suzi

You OK? Resting? Pacing?

----------


## Paula

Weve been with the in laws today - went out for lunch at came back to ours for birthday cake and a coffee in the garden. Im exhausted now though - my MIL has the knack of saying exactly the wrong thing to me. She was asking why I wasnt drinking so I told her about the problems with words Ive been having. To be told, well, it happens when you havent worked for a while ........ (she did have to eat her words a bit when I told her that, not only am I working, Im also doing it voluntarily!)

----------

OldMike (05-05-18)

----------


## Suzi

Ouch! Well done for putting her in her place! Rest now?

----------


## Paula

Yes. Definitely.

----------


## Suzi

Good  :O:

----------


## Angie

Glad you said something hunni and also that you are resting x

----------


## Flo

Rest up and forget about the outlaws!! Have a peaceful day.xx

----------


## Suzi

Plans for today? Hopefully resting.....

----------


## OldMike

Do as I will be doing for today Paula which is very little apart from Sunday lunch out.

I'm glad you put the MIL in her place  :O:

----------


## Paula

Lol Mike, I think she was a little flustered  :O: 

I need to get motivated to get in the bath then do some work - Ive not been up to it the past few weeks and theres lots to do

----------


## magie06

Please build in a lot of resting.

----------

Angie (06-05-18)

----------


## purplefan

Just wanted to pop in and hope that your recovering from your turn.

----------


## Paula

Thanks, Purple  :): 

Ive done a couple of hours work, so am putting work away for the rest of the day

----------


## Suzi

Glad you only did a bit... (still probably over did it) and I hope you really are resting now.

----------


## Paula

I am, Ive been rereading (and re loving) Room  :):

----------


## Angie

Glad your resting hunni

----------


## Suzi

What's on the agenda for tomorrow?

----------


## Paula

Ive got a meeting to talk about DBS .....

----------


## OldMike

Had to to Google DBS and came up with the Dutch Biker's Society I can just see a leather clad Paula on a Harley tearing it up on the highway  :O:

----------


## Paula

Lol Mike. Its the Disclosure and Barring Service - a government certification process to ensure that people dealing with children or vulnerable adults arent a risk to them

----------


## Suzi

Sounds like it'll be an interesting meeting lol....

----------


## S deleted

I’ve been through a dbs check. Waiting on it coming back and I will admit to being a bit worried.

----------


## OldMike

The volunteers at my luncheon club had to undergo something similar. Also now at lunch club we have to sign something to show we understand how any info we give to the lunch club will be used because of privacy laws etc.

Have fun Paula  :):

----------


## Angie

The reason for signing that Mike is that there are new data protection rules coming into effect

----------

OldMike (07-05-18)

----------


## Suzi

> I’ve been through a dbs check. Waiting on it coming back and I will admit to being a bit worried.


Why are you worried?

----------


## S deleted

It’s irrational I know cas I don’t have a criminal record unless you count a couple of motoring offences (speeding), but with the allegations thrown at me by the social worker I don’t think I should be let loose anywhere near vulnerable people, adult or child.

----------


## Suzi

You are more than fine to be with any people lovely..

----------


## Paula

> Its irrational I know cas I dont have a criminal record unless you count a couple of motoring offences (speeding), but with the allegations thrown at me by the social worker I dont think I should be let loose anywhere near vulnerable people, adult or child.


Its a good job, then, that we live in a society that believes in innocent until proven guilty. And that allegations by a social worker are not proof of any issue .....

----------

Suzi (07-05-18)

----------


## Suzi

How did the meeting go?

----------


## Paula

Good thanks. The vice chair and I were tasked with getting a plan of action in place to deal with DBS. For politics purposes, it is a bit of redoing what Id already done but Ive won the war, the battles dont matter.

Katie gave me a sample of a (very expensive) moisturiser which I tried yesterday. Today, I wake up with a rash all over my face. My skin is obviously the only part of me that doesnt demand expensive, back to Olay then .......  :O: 

Ok btw, Im not sure i mentioned (sorry if Im repeating myself) that Ive been voted in as Secretary for the Charity (not as in PA type work, but responsible for maintaining the charitys governance, ensuring the charity does whats it supposed to in law etc)

----------


## OldMike

Secretary of the charity, well done Paula  :(clap):  :(clap):  :(clap): 

Edit: My mum swore by oil of Ulay or Olay as it is called these days, expensive isn't always good.

----------

Paula (07-05-18)

----------


## Jaquaia

That's because you're awesome

----------

Paula (07-05-18)

----------


## magie06

Congratulations on your new post. You deserve it with all the work you've put in.

----------

Paula (07-05-18)

----------


## Suzi

That's awesome. They couldn't have picked anyone more perfect?

----------

Paula (07-05-18)

----------


## Angie

Brilliant hun well done x

----------

Paula (07-05-18)

----------


## Paula

> That's awesome. They couldn't have picked anyone more perfect?


They did offer me Vice Chair, which I refused - way too much hassle  :O: . Thing is, I believe weve all got it in us to make a difference - this (and DWD) is how I can, and thats what matters, not the fancy title

----------

S deleted (07-05-18)

----------


## Jaquaia

And that is part of why you are so awesome

----------

Paula (07-05-18)

----------


## Paula

Another blood test today - I think the hospital has got more at this point than I have!

----------


## Jaquaia

I think I have bloods today actually... I need to check my purple book!

----------

Paula (08-05-18)

----------


## Suzi

You do make a difference. I agree though I think everyone makes a difference every day...

----------


## Flo

Well done you Paula with your new post! You'll enjoy it. As for the moisturiser, I use Olay too, and have done for yonks...stick to what you're used to. Have a good day love.xx

----------


## Paula

So the nurse had some problems getting my blood today so I look like a pin cushion  :O:  hey ho, hopefully only 2 more weeks of it to go.

----------


## Suzi

Sorry! I hate it when that happens!

----------


## OldMike

That's a pain isn't it, when ever that happens to me I'm mentally screaming "Get on with it ffs"

----------


## magie06

I still have my bruise from the last time my GP got blood from me. It's a week since last Thursday since I was there. I hope yours doesn't last as long.

----------


## Paula

Magie, Im having weekly bloods done atm so I have bruises on bruises

----------


## magie06

I hope you don't leak blood when you relax Paula. With all those blood tests you must have veins like sieves at this stage.

----------


## Paula

:(rofl):  and when I drink a glass of water its like a fountain  :O:

----------


## Jaquaia

I told J I was having bloods taken again tomorrow...

"More blood tests?!

At the moment if a vampire attacked you he'd be  :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear: ed off as there'd not be much left!"

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):  :(rofl):

----------


## OldMike

Good mornin' Princess Sparkles how are you today? Hope Si and your girls are being good today  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Hope you're not working too hard....

----------


## Paula

I may have worked too hard, maybe just a little bit. But tomorrow Im going to my local cafe located inside a park thats got meadows, activities for kids, lovely walks. Im going with my best friend and its going to be just what I need  :):

----------


## S deleted

Sounds awesome and really chilled. Can I come, lol

----------


## OldMike

Sounds marvelous Paula, 'njoy  :):

----------


## Suzi

Sounds like a lovely outing! Enjoy lovely!

----------


## Angie

Enjoy hunni x

----------


## S deleted

How was it? Batteries fully recharged and world put to right?

----------


## Paula

Why is it when we relax were even more exhausted than before  :O: . Anyway, had a lovely time with Karen, came home and watched a bit of tele then read some more of Room. Good day. This is the view from the cafe  :):

----------


## magie06

That's really beautiful. Do you live in the country Paula?

----------


## S deleted

I bet it was a real drag having to sit outside in that lovely weather with a good friend  :P:

----------


## Angie

Lovely view hunni x

----------


## OldMike

What a beautiful view Paula  :):

----------


## Suzi

Looks lovely!

----------


## Paula

> That's really beautiful. Do you live in the country Paula?


No. I live bang smack in the middle of a large town with 175,000 residents. But the council has made huge efforts over the last few years to create spaces like this - and this is literally up the road from where I live (5 minutes walk)

----------

OldMike (11-05-18)

----------


## Flo

Ooh! what a wonderful space! I'm glad you're feeling better..... in answer to your 'when we relax'.......do you think that when we're hyped up and worried and poorly....we can't relax and are always on a knife edge. Can't sleep properly etc... maybe when we're relaxed our bodies are now in a position to 'let go'. Our muscles relax, we feel sleepy and healthily knackered - if there is such a thing! - and sleep quality is good so we're catching up on all those hours of sleep deprivation. The feeling of exhaustion might be total relaxation.....just a thought. :(nod):

----------

OldMike (11-05-18),Paula (11-05-18)

----------


## Angie

Hmm good question Flo

----------


## S deleted

Totally agree with that Flo. Makes perfect sense.

----------


## OldMike

Great post Flo, I wish I could create the insight, clarity and mental imagery your posts display, luv ya babe  :(bear): 

Mustn't forget Paula here's a hug for you too  :(bear):

----------

Paula (11-05-18)

----------


## Suzi

Definitely makes sense Flo... 

How are you feeling now Paula?

----------


## Paula

I have to admit that, since reducing the dose of the new med, my mood has been a little more volatile than usual. The downs are there but not as bad but there have been a few hyper moments too - where I feel Im running too fast and my feet cant keep up with my head itms. The sooner I get off this drug and onto something else, the better

----------


## S deleted

I can understand that. When your mood changes from one extreme to the other constantly it’s exhausting.

----------


## Suzi

:Panda:  :Panda:  :Panda:

----------


## Paula

I know this is weird but .... Ive just dropped my husband and my ex husband off at the cricket club for a do  :O:

----------


## S deleted

Hahaha, that does sound a bit unusual.

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):  :(rofl):  :(rofl):

----------


## Angie

:(rofl):

----------


## Flo

Hee Hee!.....will they be safe with cricket bats??...when Jay got married in Crete 5 years ago his wife's mother's 3 husbands were all present! Thankfully there weren't any incidents. Mind you..one of my ex's was there too!

----------


## OldMike

Flo and Paula you both have really interesting lives what with ex's as Flo says were they safe with cricket bats or were they stumped or bowled out maybe caught in the outfield and what about the third man, well that's enough cricket talk, I'll pull up stumps and leave you in peace  :(giggle): 

I can't even get my head around Jays wife's mothers 3 husbands  :(think):

----------


## Suzi

How are you today Sparkles?

----------


## Paula

My husband and ex husband are close friends, and have been for almost as long as Ive known my ex. Its odd, I know, but it works for us.

Im fine today, Im conserving spoons as Im at the Charitys Quiz Night tonight

----------


## Suzi

You've a quiz night on Eurovish night? Have fun!

----------


## Paula

Im not keen on Eurovision. But then Im not keen on Quiz Nights either  :O:

----------


## S deleted

If I lived closer I’d gladly join you at the quiz.

----------


## OldMike

A quiz night sounds like fun, and with a clever clogs like you the opposition must be quaking in their boots  :O:

----------


## Paula

Ah no, Mike, as a Trustee, Im not allowed to enter - something about unfair advantage ... booooooo. Im official marker instead  :O:

----------


## OldMike

Oh hadn't realised it was to do with the charity you were a trustee for. Have fun marking the quiz  :):

----------


## S deleted

Hey having marked the forum quiz answers the past couple of years it can be quite amusing lol. Have fun.

----------


## Suzi

OOO official marker - do you get a badge  :O:  Have fun gorgeous x

----------


## Angie

Have fun sweetie xx

----------


## S deleted

> OOO official marker - do you get a badge


I don’t have a badge  :(:

----------


## Suzi

You should make one, or I'll make you one  :O:

----------


## Paula

Ive already got an official lanyard  :O:  it was a good night, hopefully making some money for the charity and, although Im sore and tired, I did actually enjoy myself. My favourite answer of the evening was to What was NASAs first shuttle in space?  Answer given by 3 teams, Enterprise  :(rofl):

----------

S deleted (13-05-18)

----------


## OldMike

> I’ve already got an official lanyard  it was a good night, hopefully making some money for the charity and, although I’m sore and tired, I did actually enjoy myself. My favourite answer of the evening was to ‘What was NASAs first shuttle in space?’  Answer given by 3 teams, ‘Enterprise’


I don't know whether that's right or a Star Trek joke.

----------

Paula (13-05-18)

----------


## Angie

Glad you enjoyed it hunni

----------


## Suzi

So glad you had fun hunni... Day of rest today please?

----------


## Paula

No choice, Ive been dozing all morning and still havent got in the bath

----------


## Suzi

How has the rest of your day been?

----------


## Paula

Im dressed but thats about it. Absolutely exhausted but I did have coffee with friends on three separate occasions in the week plus the quiz night so Im just allowing myself to be knackered itms

----------


## Suzi

You definitely need to rest! Social butterfly you!

----------


## Flo

Good morning O she that sparkles!.....did you have an ok weekend love. How are the moods? Mood swings are horrible! Ian doesn't understand them, and I don't behave 'one extreme to the other' deliberately. He keeps well clear. Hope you have a good day.xx

----------


## Paula

Morning Flo! My weekend was better than expected  :): . I think I was too exhausted for mood swings yesterday lol

----------


## OldMike

Ode to Paula.

Diamond, diamond shining bright for thou art the Princess that Sparkles in the light.

----------


## Paula

:(rofl):

----------


## Suzi

How are you this morning gorgeous?

----------


## Paula

Im good, trying to get paperwork together for the next board meeting which is also the AGM - great one to start as Secretary lol

----------


## Suzi

Lol! Make sure you get some rest too lovely..

----------


## Paula

I didnt pace very well today but am done now ...

----------


## Jaquaia

But you're going to tonight?

----------


## Paula

Yes. After Ive proffread a document .....

----------


## S deleted

> Yes. After I’ve proffread a document .....


I’m sorry but this really made me giggle. The typo was of course deliberate right  :P:

----------

Paula (14-05-18)

----------


## Suzi

Rest tomorrow?

----------


## OldMike

> I’m sorry but this really made me giggle. The typo was of course deliberate right


Of course it was deliberate Paula was just checking our proofreading skills, have we passed?  :O:

----------


## Paula

Lol, the cheek!

Tbh Im beyond exhausted right now and my eyes arent connecting too well with my brain. Ive got some final bits to do re Agenda tomorrow then Ive got yet another blood test. After that, I collapse  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Hope you've announced to everyone you are resting asap... Hope the meeting goes well - what time is it?

----------


## Paula

Oh, no meeting, just paperwork :/

----------


## OldMike

Hope you've proofread it or is that roofred it  :O: 

I'm the last one to complain about typos I've a degree in that.

Take care Paula  :(bear):

----------


## Suzi

Hope the paperwork hasn't been too horrid!
Are you able to rest at all?

----------


## Paula

Another hour or so and I can get it done - Im just dealing with board papers for the next board meeting so its got to be finished today, really.

----------


## Suzi

At the extent of your own health? Make sure you rest please!

----------


## Paula

Im rest, I promise. I am sore and achy after too much time over the past couple of days at the pc. I really have to find a better option tech wise for dealing with the charity stuff

----------


## Suzi

Can you not get a little table by your sofa and use a laptop?

----------


## Paula

Ive comandered Jesss laptop but its on its last legs and difficult to use. The charity are trying to come up with a solution as the work Im doing cant effectively be done on my iPad. Im hoping for a 2in1 laptop/tablet as itll mean less strain on my hand

----------


## Angie

There are stands that you can have that make it easier to use a laptop on your knee or tables above it that may be a options hunni

----------


## Suzi

An over the chair/sofa table? Something like this? https://www.co-opmobility.co.uk/in-t.../chair-tables/

----------


## Paula

Thats not the problem (though my back and neck are horribly sore tonight). Its the crps in my hand - typing is so painful because every touch sets the nerves on fire and using the mouse doesnt help either. With my iPad, I mainly type one handed. Theyre looking into speech to text software as well as the 2in1

----------


## OldMike

Speech to text software sounds a great idea, I'm sure (though I could be wrong) that Windows 10 incorporates speech to text software.

I'd certainly look in to it Paula though with my voice I'd probably get "Sorry I don't understand that, try again"  :(giggle):

----------


## Flo

What a wonderful invention!!....would we all sound like Stephen Hawking?..joking aside....morning Paula. Are you feeling any better today love? How are the hands? :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

I used to have speech to text software - that was years ago and it wasn't that great, but things have moved on so much I think it's a great idea. Either that or you need a pa!

----------


## OldMike

> I used to have speech to text software - that was years ago and it wasn't that great, but things have moved on so much I think it's a great idea. Either that or you need a pa!


I'm shocked Princess Sparkles you've got a butler, chef and a ladies maid but you haven't got a PA  :O:

----------

Paula (16-05-18)

----------


## Paula

I ache everywhere today so an easier day ahead, I think.

----------


## S deleted

Sounds like a plan

----------


## Suzi

Hope you're pacing lovely x

----------


## OldMike

Paula saw this and thought of your thread, 'njoy.

----------

Angie (16-05-18),Flo (18-05-18),Paula (18-05-18),Suzi (16-05-18)

----------


## Paula

Mum and dad are here today  :(party):

----------

S deleted (18-05-18)

----------


## Angie

Have a good day hunni

----------


## Jaquaia

Have a lovely day!

----------


## S deleted

Cool. Have a great day.

----------


## Suzi

Enjoy your day lovely!

----------


## OldMike

Yay for mum and dad, have a day full of convivial chat and laughter Paula  :(party):

----------


## Flo

Yes....a good day with mum and dad!....enjoy them!

----------


## magie06

Enjoy your day Paula. Lots of chat and tea I hope.

----------


## Paula

Its been a busy weekend ...... tied to the computer. What with GDPR and the charitys AGM this week, I had a lot to do. And I still have loads left to do

----------


## magie06

I hope some resting was had.

----------


## Paula

Sort of. I had a long debate with Jess re politics and sociology. We had to agree to disagree on some things lol and she definitely tested my far too limited knowledge of the Eastern Bloc.

She also told me that Id married up  :(rofl):

----------


## magie06

That made me choke on my water! The others are wondering what's wrong with me.

----------

Paula (20-05-18)

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):  :(rofl):  :(rofl):

----------


## Paula

Oops. Si went to bed early last night. In the peace and quiet I _may_ have had a mooch around the Internet and ordered a new handbag  :(giggle): 

https://www.vendulalondon.com/uk/eng...den-bucket-bag

Its sooooooo pretty  :(inlove):

----------


## Suzi

I love those!

----------


## OldMike

After all Princess Sparkles needs a handbag that is both unique and funky  :O:

----------


## Jaquaia

How much?!?!!? :Surprised:

----------


## S deleted

That’s enough to feed and water me for 3 weeks!!!

----------


## Jaquaia

Oh I would spend that on an old book if I had it, not on something so... "girly"  :(giggle):

----------


## Paula

I did have a 10% discount code - would have been rude not to  :O: 

Seriously though, we had many, many years of struggle financially and now we dont. I can now afford to treat myself and Im not going to apologise for that

----------


## S deleted

Nor should you. If it makes you happy why shouldn’t you treat yourself.

----------


## magie06

You are dead right. If you don't spoil yourself, then who will?

----------


## Jaquaia

I can only see one problem Paula...

Do you have shoes that will match?  :(giggle):

----------


## OldMike

Exactly right and you need a hat to match or one of these 'ere fascinators  :O:

----------


## Paula

> Exactly right and you need a hat to match or one of these 'ere fascinators


I dont wear hats, I have a round face and just look like a gerbil in them  :(rofl): 




> I can only see one problem Paula...
> 
> Do you have shoes that will match?


I never match, but always co-ordinate  :O:

----------


## Suzi

lol that doesn't surprise me at all!

----------


## OldMike

> I dont wear hats, I have a round face and just look like a gerbil in them 
> 
> I never match, but always co-ordinate


A gerbil  :(rofl):  you must be the prettiest gerbil to walk this earth then Paula  :(giggle):

----------

Suzi (21-05-18)

----------


## Paula

Aww mike  :(blush):

----------


## Suzi

How's your day been Queen Sparkles?

----------


## Paula

Ok, struggled a bit with motivation today. Ive got yet another blood test tomorrow. Fun

----------


## Suzi

:(:  Sorry lovely..... Maybe do something lovely afterwards as a reward?

----------


## Jaquaia

Don't worry, it's my turn with Dracula on Wednesday  :O:

----------


## Paula

> Sorry lovely..... Maybe do something lovely afterwards as a reward?


Im seeing a friend for coffee. Ive also got to do some work at some point

----------


## Suzi

Boo for the work! YAY! For the coffee!

----------

Paula (21-05-18)

----------


## Paula

I had a call to cancel my blood test today and to rearrange. Except I needed the test before my neurology appt tomorrow and they cant do it til next Tuesday grrrr. Im just going to have to hope hes happy with week old bloods

----------


## Jaquaia

Well that sucks!!!

----------


## OldMike

They cancelled it so it ain't your fault and the old bloods will have to do and yep it sucks.  :(bear):

----------


## Angie

Thats not good hope it goes well for you at neurology hunni

----------


## Suzi

Sorry you've been messed around - do you not have a drop in blood test place you can get to if it's needed? 
Hope neurology goes well

----------


## Paula

No, only the hospital and Im not doing that, even if I could physically do it. Itll be fine. 

I have a plan for tomorrow but Si isnt totally on board ......

----------


## Angie

What is the plan >
?

----------


## S deleted

Why wouldn’t Si be onboard?

----------


## OldMike

Hope it's a cunning plan  :O: 

Being serious now I'm sure you've thought things through and it'll all be okay, as for Si not being onboard he's a golfer and they can never hit the ball straight, enough said  :(giggle):

----------


## Flo

Sorry you've been buggered about love!....it's not good enough is it? Hope it goes OK tomorrow and that the plan works. :(bear):

----------


## Paula

Ive lost almost 4 kg now since 13 April. As 10% weight loss is considered the best long term treatment for IIH, Im doing really well getting to that goal. Also, the main risk is sight loss and, at the moment, Im not showing any signs of that. So, my plan is to stop medication completely and just monitor over the next couple of months with the weight loss.

----------


## Jaquaia

I can see why Si isn't on board but I know you will make the right decision for you  :(bear):

----------


## S deleted

Ahhh. Is he going to the appointment with you tomorrow Maybe a chat with the neurologist will sort everything out and you’ll both be on the same page.

----------


## Angie

Well done sweetie on the loss, sounds like it may be a plan

----------


## Paula

Yep, hes coming to the appointment and well sort it all out

----------

Angie (22-05-18)

----------


## Suzi

I can see why you'd be wanting to make that choice....

----------


## Paula

Si was awesome! I tried to explain to the doctor how Id been feeling on this drug but was struggling so he took over and told the doctor Id been lethargic, almost comatose. At which point the doctor just said, we cant have that. Im to come off it completely and take a diuretic instead, and keep losing weight. My left eyes swelling has gone down a bit so I am improving, which is great.

And I then dropped Si off at the train station and he called me sweetie, which he never does  :(inlove):

----------

Jaquaia (23-05-18),OldMike (23-05-18),Suzi (23-05-18)

----------


## magie06

It's so lovely to hear such support. Si is great. But then look at the wonderful person he's married to.

----------


## Paula

:Kiss:  you always know the right thing to say, Magie

----------


## Angie

Thats brilliant and even though he wasnt completely onboard at first its so good that he could help get across for you what the issues are hunni x

----------


## Flo

> Si was awesome! I tried to explain to the doctor how I’d been feeling on this drug but was struggling so he took over and told the doctor I’d been ‘lethargic, almost comatose’. At which point the doctor just said, we can’t have that. I’m to come off it completely and take a diuretic instead, and keep losing weight. My left eye’s swelling has gone down a bit so I am improving, which is great.
> 
> And I then dropped Si off at the train station and he called me sweetie, which he never does


Awwww...how sweet is that? I don't get darling, dear, babe, hun, sweetie etc.,...I get bugger all!! :(rofl): ...but I do get flowers, chocs and jewellery..ooh! and I get to pay the Council Tax on the first of every month!! But on a more serious note...boy, do you put up with a lot of issues! You are so brave, I take my hat off to you. (and I'm not being a creep arse)

----------


## Suzi

Well done Si!!! 
So glad it went well lovely. You really are awesome, but probably shattered - get some rest in..

----------


## Jaquaia

Si is awesome but then so are you! 

Flo, I get gorgeous girl and my love and he buys me books! Though he's revealed that it irritates the hell out of him that I don't have a middle name when he needs to talk me out of a low mood  :(giggle):

----------


## Flo

> Si is awesome but then so are you! 
> 
> Flo, I get gorgeous girl and my love and he buys me books! Though he's revealed that it irritates the hell out of him that I don't have a middle name when he needs to talk me out of a low mood


Excuse me while I go green with envy!...so you'll just have to give yourself a middle name!...what takes your fancy?

----------


## OldMike

That's marvelous you've a real treasure in Si.

He called you sweetie aww that's nice.

My claim to fame is a lady at the Boat House calls me sweetheart and a guy at the Barton Arms calls me dear, you see I appeal to allsorts or as is more likely they all need to see an optician  :(giggle): 




> Excuse me while I go green with envy!...so you'll just have to give yourself a middle name!...what takes your fancy?


I thought Paula's middle name was Diamond so her full title is Princess Paula Diamond Sparkles because she radiates awesomeness.

----------

Paula (23-05-18),Suzi (23-05-18)

----------


## Paula

Jaq! I dont have a middle name either

----------


## Paula

Eurgh. After months of rumours its been confirmed - Ive been invited to a school reunion. I cant think of anything worse ....

----------


## Jaquaia

We had an informal one. I skippped it!

----------


## Paula

Whats worse is its for pupils who left between 1990 and 1995 - so loads of people I wont know as I left in 1990!

----------


## Suzi

I've been invited to a fair few, but I've "been busy" so not been able to make any of them......

----------


## OldMike

> What’s worse is it’s for pupils who left between 1990 and 1995 - so loads of people I won’t know as I left in 1990!


Doesn't sound too bad Paula, I left school in 1962 so my school reunion (never been to one if there even was one) would just be a group of old men going on about how kids these days have never had it so good.  :(giggle):

----------


## Angie

If you dont want to go hunni dont go to the reunion

----------


## magie06

I was going to organize one, but so many people had changed their names and moved away, that it was nearly impossible. I left in 86 so I've passed the 30 year mark now.

----------


## Flo

Morning Paula love. How are you?.....on the subject of reunions. My school in Ireland has had reunions in the past. I never went because I was living over here...I left in 1969. The school is beyond recognition now. Sadly at least 3 of my classmates are deceased. One threw herself under a tube in London....one died of drug addiction, and Richard - whose brother Simon is drummer in the Boomtown Rats -died of cancer aged 35! so half of them are dead!! But I did meet up with my ex BFF! Enough of that...back to you Paula...hope you have a good day!x

----------


## Suzi

Hope that today goes well lovely and the meetings are kind and easy x

----------


## magie06

I hope things are going well for you. Thinking of you and hoping that you can get some rest today.

----------


## Paula

> Doesn't sound too bad Paula, I left school in 1962 so my school reunion (never been to one if there even was one) would just be a group of old men going on about how kids these days have never had it so good.


Its hard to put this into words without sounding off ..... When I was at school I was really confident, was the girl who always had a boyfriend and got the best exam results in my year. There was never any doubt I was going to do well. Except my mind and body had other ideas and Im now unable to work, struggle with social activities, in a wheelchair and very overweight. Id rather leave my classmates with the memory of who I might have been than who I am itms

Anyway, today went ok, I managed to get through it. Im exhausted but I knew that would happen. Rest day tomorrow

----------


## Jaquaia

That makes perfect sense  :Panda:

----------


## S deleted

I totally get that Paula. I didn’t want to attend the school reunion we had a few years ago. I wasn’t willing to be probed about what I’d done with my life when everything was so negative. I mean being a seriously overweight unemployed unmarried mother who lost her kids and has mental health problems isn’t exactly something you wanna brag about to people who didn’t like you 25 yrs ago. I had the  :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear:  taken out of me enough back then and I sure as hell wasnt gonna voluntarily put myself in a position to be ridiculed all over again.

----------


## Suzi

I get it too...

----------


## Paula

Having a retro day. Footloose followed by Ferris Buellers Day Off  :): . Katies really excited because her new car is registered and shes picking it up on Wednesday, lucky, lucky girl! And shes off to Greece with her boyfriend the following week.

----------

S deleted (26-05-18)

----------


## Angie

Sounds like a good day you have planned and yay for Katie

----------


## OldMike

> Having a retro day. Footloose followed by Ferris Buellers Day Off . Katie’s really excited because her new car is registered and she’s picking it up on Wednesday, lucky, lucky girl! And she’s off to Greece with her boyfriend the following week.


Good for Katie, what sort of car has she got?

Ferris Buellers Day Off sounds interesting I'll have to check it out after all it may be more interesting than Old Mike's Day Off  :(giggle):

----------


## Paula

Katies getting an Audi A1 (in white)

https://www.audi.co.uk/explore-model...-range/a1.html

Have you not watched Ferris Bueller Mike? It is an iconic 80s film - Matthew Broderick. Brilliant film

Im watching Ed Sheeran on Biggest Weekend, he really is an incredible songwriter/musician - hes up there on a big stage, just him and a guitar, no band. Awesome

----------


## OldMike

I've some Ed Sheeran CD's and a DVD he's brilliant on the DVD though IMO it hasn't been edited very well it was from a 3 concerts at Wembley instead of editing it as a complete concert taken from the 3 days there's a bit from day 1 then some chat then some from day 2 then more chat then finally some from day 3.

He uses looping so it's like there's an band hidden away, but it all him he controls the looping rec/playback with foot pedals all clever stuff. Brilliant singer/songwriter/musician.

----------


## Suzi

Nice car! 
Hope that you've enjoyed your retro day  :O:

----------


## Paula

Tax return day today, it shouldnt take long and is straightforward but Im always terrified Ill get it wrong. Is it just me?

----------


## Flo

Morning Paula.....the only good things about tax returns is if THEY get it wrong and send a cheque through the post to you for X hundred quid!...like the car. She'll be pleased with it. Ian loves his Audi, however it's in hospital having a new exhaust bracket put on. Hope it's not too close and muggy with you. Anything planned?

----------


## OldMike

Hi Paula I watched Ferris Buellers Day Off last night (bought and streamed from Amazon) what a laugh and I stayed awake to the end so it must be good  :O: 

Hope you escaped the thunder storms overnight  :(bear): 

Hope you don't find your tax returns too taxing (see what I did there  :O:  )

----------


## Suzi

Ergh, tax returns  :(:  May it be easy for you.

----------


## Paula

> Morning Paula.....the only good things about tax returns is if THEY get it wrong and send a cheque through the post to you for X hundred quid!...like the car. She'll be pleased with it. Ian loves his Audi, however it's in hospital having a new exhaust bracket put on. Hope it's not too close and muggy with you. Anything planned?


Awww hope the Audis operation goes to plan. Nothing except tax return today




> Hi Paula I watched Ferris Buellers Day Off last night (bought and streamed from Amazon) what a laugh and I stayed awake to the end so it must be good


Im glad you enjoyed the film - it never gets old for me  :): 


Im feeling a bit under the weather. Ive got stomach cramps - like the ones us girls get at TOTM but i havent had a TOTM for over 7 years since surgery. Hopefully itll pass, Im going to get in the bath and hope that helps

----------


## Jaquaia

Hope it does. I keep getting those cramps but no TOTM...

----------


## Suzi

:Panda:  Hope they pass soon lovelies and that your tax return goes easily Paula.

----------


## magie06

Have you a hot water bottle or one of those hot packs that you heat in the microwave? The heat may help with the cramps. I hope the tax thingie goes okay for you, and that you don't find something major when you have it all added up. Good luck with it.

----------


## Paula

Cramps have eased a bit. Tax return is not going according to plan - I cant find my P60 from Sis company .....

----------


## OldMike

:(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Angie

:Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Glad the cramps have eased a bit. Hope the tax return is sorted....

----------


## Flo

I don't miss cramps one bit! Used to get really painful ones. Magie's idea is good a HWB on the tum usually works. Hope they've gone by now! :Panda:

----------


## Paula

They have, Flo, thanks  :): 

As Ive slept most of this weekend, Im hoping itll be a bit more productive today. The plan - tax return and writing up minutes from fridays meeting.

----------


## OldMike

I'm glad the cramps have gone  :Panda: 

Re. the minutes did you get some speech to text software so don't need to do all that typing?

Alternatively Si could be your PA and you dictate to him and he types it up and prints it out for you  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Do you need to get them all done today? Can you try pacing? Taking frequent breaks?

----------


## Paula

Lol Mike, I think Im faster typing with one hand than he is with 2  :(giggle): . Its ok, Suzi, Ill do as much as Im able then stop

----------

OldMike (28-05-18),Suzi (28-05-18)

----------


## Angie

Hope your not overdoing things hunni x

----------


## magie06

I hope all the figures add up. Good luck!

----------


## Suzi

Are you done yet?

----------


## Paula

Tax return done. Minutes are a nightmare, mainly because the pro forma document is badly formatted and its taking hours just to sort that out. Im less than halfway through but was getting tired and sore so stopped. Tomorrows another day

----------


## OldMike

Phrases like "pro forma document" scare me, I remember my dad mentioning pro forma invoices to do with his salesman's job but I never investigated what they were.

A quick Google came up with this.

The term pro forma (Latin for "as a matter of form" or "for the sake of form") is most often used to describe a practice or document that is provided as a courtesy or satisfies minimum requirements, conforms to a norm or doctrine, tends to be performed perfunctorily or is considered a formality.
My head hurts now  :(giggle): 

Just a general purpose form I gather from that.

Paula hope you manage to sort the rest of the minutes out tomorrow.  :(bear):

----------

Paula (28-05-18)

----------


## Suzi

Hope that it goes more easily tomorrow - make sure you get some rest in there too love please....

----------


## Angie

Please pace at least hunni

----------


## Paula

For the second night in a row, Ive been severely lacking sleep and have had a migraine type headache. I think I got to sleep about 4 this morning. The headache is slowly easing now thank god .....

----------


## OldMike

Hope your headache soon gets better, I'm wondering if the headaches are anything to do with your IIH and is it worth raising with your doctor.  :Panda: 

Got anything planned for today or are you still grappling with your minutes?

----------


## Angie

:(bear): Please rest hunni xx

----------


## Paula

Mike, you might have a point, shows how sleep deprived I am as that didnt even occur to me.  Theres no point speaking to the doctor just yet as Ive just started the meds but Ill see how I go

----------

Angie (30-05-18),OldMike (30-05-18)

----------


## Suzi

How's the resting and pacing going Mrs?

----------


## Paula

Im feeling a bit better and the headache is now a dull ache rather than vomit inducing daggers through my eyes ..... Ive been dozing a lot.  Im ok though and a bit more able to answer emails etc.

I am very weary of always feeling ill - whether its down to medication, lumbar puncture or virus, I feel like Ive been struggling for months now. And Im weary of being a burden on Si

----------


## Jaquaia

I can understand that  :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

I understand that to, but I also am sure that if you said to Si that you felt like a burden he would shoot you down in flames. You aren't a burden lovely, you're poorly atm - "that's all" - but I also know how much I feel a burden on Marc too when I'm struggling too.

----------


## magie06

It comes in cycles though, and your upswing is due soon. It won't always be like this, I promise. Remember that the rain doesn't last forever, neither will this.

----------

Angie (30-05-18),Paula (30-05-18),Suzi (30-05-18)

----------


## Paula

Im going to try to get some sleep tonight ....... Im feeling a lot better so heres hoping  :O:

----------


## Angie

Fingers crossed hunni  :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Hope you sleep really well lovely x

----------


## Paula

I slept!  :(whew): .  Heads still a bit achy but I can cope.

----------


## Jaquaia

Can you rest today?

----------


## Paula

Ive got to do these flippin minutes but Im fine

----------


## OldMike

Glad you slept Paula, sorry I can't help with the minutes though as I haven't got the time, see what I did there  :O:   :(bear):

----------

Paula (31-05-18)

----------


## magie06

I'm so glad that you slept. It makes a world of difference to the following day.

----------


## Suzi

Hooray for sleep! Are the minutes done? Are you free?

----------


## Paula

Minutes are getting there but am getting grief from one of the trustees over something and its really  :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear: ing me off

----------


## Angie

Deep breath hunni leave replying right now if you can xx

----------


## Suzi

Want to talk about it?

----------


## Paula

> Want to talk about it?


No, its fine. But Katies been on the phone to me cos her boss screamed down the phone at her, shes distraught.

----------


## Angie

Oh bless her hope you managed to calm her down xx

----------


## Suzi

Oh no! Why did she do that? That's inexcusable! Is Katie OK?

----------


## Paula

Katie made a mistake but shes never had any training in that area so shes not to blame. Shes ok, shes at her boyfriends tonight but Ive been talking to her all evening

----------


## Suzi

Poor thing! I hate it when people think it's OK to scream and shout at others. It most definitely isn't. 

How are you today?

----------


## Paula

Im ok, ta

----------


## Suzi

Pacing today? (stop laughing)

----------


## Paula

Actually, I am! I did intend to finish those minutes but I really cba today. Im on standby if katie needs me, too

----------


## Flo

What an a'hole screaming down the phone at her!! Poor Katie! How is she doing at work today? I hope her boss has apologised - it's not acceptable is it? Good luck with the minutes, if you can muster up the energy. I didn't like doing them at all. Hope your day brightens up.xx

----------


## Angie

How are you doing now hunni and is Katie ok

----------


## Suzi

Is it sorted with Katie and her crappy boss?

----------


## Paula

Katies ok, she had a meeting with her boss this morning. Theyve accepted that she was lied to by the other member of staff and its not going any further. Her boss apologised for screaming at her. But its all left a very bad taste for her and shes talking about leaving.

I ache today, not sure the virus has completely left me, so Im bingeing on Angel and on Humans insteam of doing minutes

----------

Angie (01-06-18)

----------


## Suzi

I'm glad she's apologised, but I can't blame Katie for wanting to leave! I don't think I'd want to stay when someone treated me that badly. 

I'm pleased that you're listening to yourself and resting.

----------


## Paula

One of the other trustees told me off yesterday and rightly said my health was a priority. So today Im making it a priority, while coping with Katies emotions (Ive put some prosecco in the fridge for her to have after work - seriously, what 20 yo wouldnt want a mum like me  :(giggle): )

----------

Angie (01-06-18),OldMike (01-06-18),Suzi (01-06-18)

----------


## Suzi

You're awesome! I'm glad she has a Mum like you!

----------

Paula (01-06-18)

----------


## Angie

I would of loved to have had a mum like you hunni xx

----------

Paula (01-06-18)

----------


## OldMike

Spot on Paula you're the best mum in the world  :(bear): 




> I would of loved to have had a mum like you hunni xx


Got to agree with Angie I'd love you to be my mum the downside would be you'd be 105 years old  :(rofl):

----------


## Paula

:(rofl):

----------


## magie06

You are amazing. Any chance of a glass for me?

----------


## Suzi

I have a bottle chilling too  :O:  It's been chilling for a while. It was meant for Marc's sister and me, but we stuck to gin of lots of different varieties instead!  :):

----------


## Paula

The minutes are done. Only took me a week

Si did the sweetest thing today. He looked at me, smiled and said well done on losing the weight. Its times like that I remember why I married him  :O:

----------

Angie (02-06-18),Flo (03-06-18),Jaquaia (02-06-18),magie06 (02-06-18),OldMike (02-06-18),Suzi (02-06-18)

----------


## Suzi

Well done you and Si!  :):

----------


## Angie

Thats brilliant xx

----------


## OldMike

Si's a little treasure  :):  well done on finishing the minutes now there's no excuse for not pacing  :O:

----------


## Jaquaia

> The minutes are done. Only took me a week
> 
> Si did the sweetest thing today. He looked at me, smiled and said ‘well done on losing the weight’. It’s times like that I remember why I married him


It's those little things that can mean more than the big gestures  :):

----------


## Paula

Yeah it is, Jaq. Hes pretty wonderful  :):

----------


## Suzi

Today's plans are.....

----------


## Flo

> The minutes are done. Only took me a week
> 
> Si did the sweetest thing today. He looked at me, smiled and said ‘well done on losing the weight’. It’s times like that I remember why I married him


That's really sweet!!...it's better than chocs and flowers!

----------


## Paula

> Today's plans are.....


Going to watch Avengers Infinity War with Si

----------


## magie06

Sunday means resting with loved ones.

----------


## Suzi

> Going to watch Avengers Infinity War with Si


OO that's awesome! No spoilers though please!  :):

----------


## Paula

No spoilers but you *have* to watch it soon so I can share. Im emotionally drained  :O:

----------


## Suzi

I'm desperate to see it!

----------


## Jaquaia

I've only seen the first Avengers film...

----------


## Suzi

Really??? OMG I love a superhero movie!

----------


## Jaquaia

I watch so little TV or films! I've not even seen Guardians of the Galaxy, Thor 2, Iron Man 2 or 3, any of the Spiderman reboot, Superman, Batman since Christian Bale pulled on the suit...

----------


## Suzi

Wow! You need to watch more movies!

----------


## Paula

You have to watch Guardians!

----------


## Suzi

I agree!

----------


## OldMike

I've not seen Guardians of the Galaxy either I'd better check it out  :):

----------


## Flo

I haven't seen any of them!!!......what a saddo I am!! I loved Avatar though! (stop giggling!) Trouble is I keep blubbing at the end of films, no matter how they end! I even blubbed at Wall-E! I mean, how bad can it get??

----------


## Angie

Glad you enjoyed it hunni x hows things today

----------


## Suzi

You all really need to see them! 

Flo - I blub too...

----------


## Paula

Busy day today, took advantage of feeling better to get almost back in control of the work I needed to do, and my curate came over.  I feel 100% better  :):

----------


## OldMike

That's awesome Paula it's good to see you getting back on track.  :Panda:

----------


## Jaquaia

You're awesome  :Panda:

----------


## Angie

Glad your feeling better hunni xx

----------


## Suzi

Good! But did you pace?

----------


## Paula

Not in the slightest but I had lots of energy today so Im fine  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Hrrumpffff...

----------

Paula (04-06-18)

----------


## Angie

Rest tomorrow ?

----------


## Paula

Erm, maybe not. Ive still got some work to catch up on. It wont always be like this, its just the work Im responsible for with the charity has been so badly done up to now that its taking Work to sort it all out. Once I have sorted it, itll be a piece of cake

----------


## Suzi

But is it worth overdoing it and burning out?

----------


## Paula

Im ok, I promise

----------


## Suzi

Morning gorgeous!

----------


## Angie

Morning hunni x

----------


## Paula

Morning!

----------


## OldMike

Morning Paula now the minutes are done are you gonna take it easy?

----------


## Flo

How's things today love!

----------


## Paula

Im trying to do some work but it involves spreadsheets and lists. So my motivation is somewhat lacking lol. But Im good

----------


## Suzi

I like a good spreadsheet lol 

How's the day gone? Paced at all?

----------


## Paula

Sort off and Ive had my hair done too so feeling pampered  :):

----------


## Suzi

Woohoo! What've you had done to your hair?

----------


## Paula

Oh nothing special, just a redddy Brown - similar to my natural colour before I went grey. But, weve done a strand test to see if it would take which means next time Im highlighting - to conceal grey better

----------


## Angie

Sounds lovely hunni x

----------


## Paula

So, this is my hair strands, with my current hair colour and the highlighted colour. Once its been toned after bleaching itll be less yellow, a warmer, caramel colour

----------


## Suzi

Sounds lovely!

----------


## OldMike

Caramel coloured hair I bet you'll look good enough to eat  :O:

----------

Paula (06-06-18)

----------


## Flo

Looks lovely Paula....I'm fed up with grey so having it coloured and streaked......there's only so much grey that I can handle!! Have a good day.

----------


## OldMike

> Looks lovely Paula....I'm fed up with grey so having it coloured and streaked......there's only so much grey that I can handle!! Have a good day.


I'd be happy with grey hair rather than the Bobby Charleton look of one hair to the left, one to the right and one down the centre  :(giggle):

----------


## Paula

> Looks lovely Paula....I'm fed up with grey so having it coloured and streaked......there's only so much grey that I can handle!! Have a good day.


Me too, unfortunately I inherited grey genes and started going grey young ..... my mum is only 62 and is completely white.

----------


## Suzi

My hair went white when I was pregnant at 21...

----------


## Paula

ITS MARTI PELLOW DAY TODAY!  :(party):  :(party):  :(party):

----------


## OldMike

> ITS MARTI PELLOW DAY TODAY!


It's also "Chocolate Ice Cream Day"

So drool over Marti Pellow while scoffing chocolate ice cream.

Paula here's Marti you supply your own choc ice cream.

----------


## Jaquaia

Oooh! Have fun!!!

----------


## Angie

Have fun hunni

----------


## Paula

OMG Mike! Ive just drooled all over my iPad! Im trying to keep calm and act like a grown woman with grown up children. But failing dismally  :(giggle):

----------


## Angie

Hey go have fun hunni never mind acting like a grown women,

----------


## magie06

Plenty of time to act like a grown up tomorrow!

----------


## Suzi

Have fun! He's awesome  :O:

----------


## Paula

His face, his voice, his soul. He seriously makes my knees buckle  :O:

----------


## Hugo-agogo

-places ice pack on Paula- 

Keep all images of Aiden Turner away from Paula  :O:

----------


## Paula

Hey Hugo! Its fantastic to see you  :): . And, yes, I seriously need an ice pack  :O:

----------


## Suzi

How was he?

----------


## OldMike

> -places ice pack on Paula- 
> 
> Keep all images of Aiden Turner away from Paula


Nice to see you hugo, how are you doing these days?

How are you today Paula have you cooled down after Marti Pellow day  :O:

----------


## Flo

> -places ice pack on Paula- 
> 
> Keep all images of Aiden Turner away from Paula


I agree!...just turn it towards me instead!!! PHWOARR!!!!  :(rofl):

----------


## Flo

Morning Paula......wotcha doing today? x

----------


## Paula

OMG!!! That was the most awesome show Ive ever been to in my whole life!!! He was incredible. Some old Wet Wet Wet, some of his more recent solo stuff and covers of songs that were important in his life. It felt really personal, like his lifes playlist itms. And his voice is better now than it ever was. We laughed, we cried, I had to be fanned down  :(giggle):  :(blush):

----------

OldMike (08-06-18)

----------


## magie06

I'm so glad that you had a great time.

----------


## OldMike

What a brilliant time you must've had, are you you still on cloud nine!!!?  :(party):

----------


## Paula

Yes Mike, Im buzzing  :):

----------


## magie06

Were you very close to the stage?

----------


## Angie

Glad that you had a good time hunni xx

----------


## Paula

> Were you very close to the stage?


About 6 rows back, though it was a small venue

----------

Angie (08-06-18),OldMike (08-06-18)

----------


## magie06

Lucky thing with great seats. I used to have a poster of Wet wet wet on my bedroom wall. I think I got it in an edition of Smash Hits.

----------


## Paula

My bedroom was wallpapered by Marti Pellow and George Michael

----------


## Suzi

Those look like awesome seats! How many cold showers have you had since?  :(rofl):

----------


## Angie

:(rofl):

----------


## Paula

> Those look like awesome seats! How many cold showers have you had since?


Not nearly enough!

----------


## Suzi

Is Si jealous?

----------


## Paula

Wellllll I swapped the wallpaper on my iPad, which was a pic of Si, with one of my pics of Marti. He wasnt happy  :O:

----------


## OldMike

^^^  :(rofl):   :(rofl):   :(rofl): 

Si might get his own back and have a wallpaper of Lady Gaga on his iPad  :(giggle):

----------


## Paula

Oh no, itll be Dani Minogue. He once kissed her you know  :(giggle):

----------


## OldMike

> Oh no, it’ll be Dani Minogue. He once kissed her you know


Wow I'm soooo jealous  :(giggle):

----------


## Suzi

How did he get to kiss Dani?

----------


## Paula

She was doing a show at our local theatre. His friend knew some of the crew and they went backstage.....

I have to add, this was _before_ we started seeing each other  :O:

----------


## Suzi

So, was it just a kiss? Or is he too much of a gentleman to kiss and tell!

----------


## Paula

It was just a kiss, or so hes says  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Lol! So, no snogging of Marti then?

----------


## Angie

:(rofl):  lol your both making giggle here

----------


## Paula

A girl can dream .....

----------


## Suzi

So is he your 1? Y'know the 1 that is your celebrity if they turned up at your doorstep and offered themselves on a plate to you that you're "allowed" to take them up on their offer?
Marc's is Jodie Foster...

----------


## Paula

Just 1?? In Friends they had 5  :(giggle):

----------


## Jaquaia

I've got 3 and J has about 6 at the last count  :(rofl):

----------


## Suzi

Well, Marc has a couple he rather likes Martine McCutcheon from when she was Tiffany... 
I know P!nk is on his list too - but then she's on mine too!

So.. Who's on yours? Ooo shall I start a thread?

----------

magie06 (09-06-18),Paula (09-06-18)

----------


## Paula

Had a lovely afternoon sitting in my brothers garden (twin nephews birthday). My SIL told me she could see Id lost weight - apparently my arms look thinner  :O:

----------

Flo (10-06-18)

----------


## Flo

> Well, Marc has a couple he rather likes Martine McCutcheon from when she was Tiffany... 
> I know P!nk is on his list too - but then she's on mine too!
> 
> So.. Who's on yours? Ooo shall I start a thread?


How much would we have to pay them??! :(rofl):

----------


## Angie

Sounds like a lovely way to spend the day

----------


## Jaquaia

> How much would we have to pay them??!


Obviously nothing!!!! As they will notice our gorgeousness, throw themselves at our feet and say "take me! I'm yours!"  :(giggle):

----------

Paula (13-06-18),Suzi (10-06-18)

----------


## Angie

:(giggle):  :(rofl):

----------


## Suzi

> Had a lovely afternoon sitting in my brother’s garden (twin nephews birthday). My SIL told me she could see I’d lost weight - apparently my arms look thinner


Your arms looked thinner? That's about the most obscure compliment!



> How much would we have to pay them??!





> Obviously nothing!!!! As they will notice our gorgeousness, throw themselves at our feet and say "take me! I'm yours!"


^^ Exactly this!

----------


## Flo

Hello Princess Sparkles.....how are you today? Might be off to Seaton today....walk along the beach. I'm only going in case Ross Poldark walks out of the sea looking for me!! :(rofl):

----------


## Paula

> Your arms looked thinner? That's about the most obscure compliment!


Isnt it?  :(rofl): 

Sorry for the radio silence the last couple of days. I just really needed some breathing space - you know that feeling when it feels like theres something scratching at the inside of your skull? Well, that. But Im feeling a lot better this morning  :):

----------


## OldMike

Good to have you back Paula, sometimes it pays to take time out  :(bear): 

Sorry can't linger Custard Club awaits, speak later  :):

----------

Paula (13-06-18)

----------


## Suzi

How's those thoughts at the back of your head? All scratched? WB gorgeous x

----------


## magie06

It's lovely to see you again. You were definitely missed. I hope you are feeling better now.

----------


## Paula

> It's lovely to see you again. You were definitely missed. I hope you are feeling better now.


I am, thanks hunni 




> How's those thoughts at the back of your head? All scratched? WB gorgeous x


All scratched out  :O: 

Katies on her way home from Thassos - Ive missed her so much ....

----------


## Suzi

Aww, I'm sure you have missed her!

----------


## Paula

So much!

----------


## magie06

Will you get a present?

----------


## Suzi

Glad she's on the way home! 
How's stuff with Jess? Did she ever get her work handed in etc?

----------


## Paula

> Glad she's on the way home! 
> How's stuff with Jess? Did she ever get her work handed in etc?


Jess is being nice at the moment. She seems to be knuckling down with revision. So Im breathing




> Will you get a present?


I hope so! And none of this having me home is enough of a present lark  :O:

----------


## Paula

My babys home! And brought toblerone  :):

----------


## Angie

Good to see you hunni and glad your feeling better,

----------


## Suzi

Toblerone? Nom! 
So glad you've got her home!

----------


## Paula

So am I, the house was so quiet without her

----------


## Suzi

Awwwww! Have you told her she's not allowed to leave home ever again?

----------


## Paula

Rofl, yes! Im going to have such severe empty nest issues  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Then fill your nests with greyhounds  :O:

----------

OldMike (14-06-18)

----------


## Paula

Fab idea!

----------


## OldMike

> Then fill your nests with greyhounds


Like the idea  :(giggle): 

Paula hope Katie brought you a LARGE Toblerone  :O:

----------


## Paula

She did. I decided one triangle a day wouldnt hurt the diet - then to find out its 175 calories per triangle! One triangle a week then  :O:

----------


## Jaquaia

175 calories a triangle???? I can never stop at 1!  :=(:

----------


## Paula

I know, its sitting there looking at me, tempting me ......

----------


## OldMike

175 calories a triangle wow never would have guessed it was that high, best get Si to eat it for you  :(giggle):

----------


## Suzi

Wow that's an amazing calorie amount! Who'd have thought it was that high?!

----------


## magie06

Chocolate is high in calories and because of the bits in toblerone it's higher. Anytime you add bits it means higher calories unfortunately.

----------


## Paula

Sorry Ive been awol today. I went to meet a friend for coffee, which turned into a shopping trip and tour around our town, picking kids up and dropping cakes off! Then I sat down and chatted with Katie for a bit  :): . Good afternoon

----------


## OldMike

Paula coffee with a friend followed by retail therapy and a nice mother daughter chat is a good reason to go AWOL, though next time we'll need a note off Si explaining your absence  :O:   :(giggle):

----------


## Paula

:(rofl):

----------


## Angie

:(giggle):

----------


## Suzi

Sounds like a wonderful afternoon!

----------


## Paula

It really was  :): 

Ive binge watched two series of Marcella this week.  Ill say right off that there are HUGE triggers of all sorts (SU, SH, AB) in this programme and its not easy viewing. But its brilliant, fantastic storylines, great actors and fantastically filmed. Im still a little bit shell shocked lol

----------


## Suzi

OO not seen that one! Have book marked it for later! 

What's on your agenda today lovely?

----------


## Paula

Quiet day today, but have got some work to do. Just for a giggle, thought Id show you all my Polo defending his food from the evil pigeons  :(giggle):

----------

OldMike (15-06-18)

----------


## Suzi

That's awesome! Polo is so gorgeous!

----------


## Paula

Hes a handsome boy  :):

----------


## OldMike

He's beautiful isn't he  :):

----------

Paula (15-06-18)

----------


## Paula

Owowowowowow

I was standing in the kitchen and turned to say hi to Si..... and something in my hip decided to scream at me. So Im sulking in front of the tv  :(:

----------


## OldMike

Oh no is it just a temporary thing like I get with my knees, ankles, wrists, elbows, shoulders, thumbs come to think about nearly every joint (must be getting old me not you) or do you think it's a strain.  :Panda:

----------


## Paula

I dont know. Its the hip of the leg thats damaged so it gets a lot of strain, particularly as my lower leg is turned inwards. Ive just got to rest it and see what happens, I suppose

----------


## Flo

Ouch Paula! That sounds painful! Do you have to find a particular comfy position that takes the strain off your hip? Does a hot bath or hot water bottle help? Or is it time and rest? Hope it eases sooner rather than later. :(bear):

----------


## Paula

Its the first time my hip has done this (though it aches most days). Im sitting rather gingerly at the moment - the last time I was perched like this Id broken my coccyx lol

----------


## Jaquaia

Hope it eases lovely  :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Hope it pops back into place so it's not so painful really soon lovely...

----------


## Angie

:Panda:

----------


## Suzi

How are you this morning Oh Sparkly one?

----------


## Paula

I ache but Ill live. Planning on taking it easy today  :):

----------


## Jaquaia

If Suzi and Angie are going to take it easy too then we may just have cracked it!  :O:

----------

Suzi (16-06-18)

----------


## Paula

:(giggle):

----------


## OldMike

I've been taking it easy too  :(angel):  I should have gone shopping but the drizzly weather kept me in  :O: 

Hope you're more mobile today Paula  :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

I have been taking it easy! 
How's your rest day gone Paula?

----------

Angie (16-06-18)

----------


## Paula

Ive been reading and watching tv so definitely doing as told  :O:  but Ive been getting shooting pains down my leg so am thinking sciatic pain

----------


## Angie

> If Suzi and Angie are going to take it easy too then we may just have cracked it!


Erm I've just finished an 11 hour shift! but am off tomorrow but hope that your resting Paula and that it is easing up for you xx

----------


## Suzi

Sciatica is horrible! I really sympathise!

----------


## OldMike

Morning Princess Sparkles, hope your leg/hip are less troublesome today and are paining you less  :(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Paula

Not really, mike, but hey, Ill live

----------


## Angie

Morning hunni x

----------


## Suzi

Morning gorgeous, what's on the agenda for today?

----------


## Paula

Ive been asleep most of the day (got started on Sis cousins novel last night and couldnt put it down. Ended up finishing it!) were going out for a meal in an hour for fathers day

----------


## Jaquaia

Hope you have a lovely evening   :Panda:

----------


## Angie

Have a lovely meal

----------


## OldMike

Enjoy your meal Paula.

----------


## Suzi

Have a lovely meal!

----------


## Paula

We had a lovely time, lots of laughs and taking the Michael out of each other  :O:

----------


## Angie

Good sounds just what you needed hunni x

----------


## OldMike

> We had a lovely time, lots of laughs and taking the Michael out of each other


Did someone mention me  :(giggle):  glad you had a great time  :):

----------


## Suzi

I'm glad!

----------


## Paula

:(rofl):  Mike!

----------


## Suzi

Morning gorgeous, how are you today?

----------


## Paula

Morning. A little woolly this morning. I know Ive got things to do but not sure how to do them itms. So Im going to read my book for a bit and hope it kickstarts my little grey cells  :O:

----------


## OldMike

Feeling a little woolly then knit yourself a jumper, oops got my silly head on today  :(giggle): 

I know what you mean oop north we call it mazy, so hope those neurons start firing again and you feel less woolly headed soon Paula  :(bear):

----------


## Suzi

How'd today go?

----------


## Angie

How are you hunni

----------


## Paula

Ive done some work this afternoon but my stomach is a little upset (to say the least), and Im still a bit woozy.

----------


## Suzi

Do you know what's causing the tummy and wooziness?

----------


## Paula

Probably meds, they seem to do this to me every so often.  Itll pass

----------


## Angie

:(bear):  hope it passes quickly

----------


## Paula

This so made me smile

https://www.facebook.com/dailypicksa...3080649378660/

----------


## Suzi

That's awesome! 

Pacing tomorrow?

----------


## Paula

Yes, with a little bit of work also. I feel like Im getting on top of things now but Im also not sure how long Im going to be there. If things dont change a few of us will be jumping ship

----------


## Suzi

Things that bad?

----------


## Paula

Worse tbh

----------


## Suzi

Talk about it tomorrow if you fancy/are able?

----------


## Paula

Maybe ....

----------


## Angie

Are you ok hunni ?

----------


## Suzi

Wanna talk?

----------


## Flo

Hope you're feeling a little better today love. :Panda:

----------


## Angie

~Hey hunni are you ok ?

----------


## Suzi

How are you lovely? Did you want to talk about what's up?

----------


## Paula

> How are you lovely? Did you want to talk about what's up?


I have done in Over18s  :O:

----------

Suzi (20-06-18)

----------


## Paula

My Luna and her new pretty necklace  :(inlove):

----------

Angie (20-06-18),Flo (22-06-18),OldMike (20-06-18)

----------


## Angie

She is lovely

----------


## Suzi

She's beautiful! Her new necklace is lovely!

----------


## magie06

Beautiful pet.

----------


## OldMike

She's a real princess is Luna  :(inlove):

----------


## Paula

Shes the sweetest, gentlest dog you could ever have  :):

----------


## Paula

Had my nails done this morning  :):

----------


## magie06

Very, very pretty.

----------


## Jaquaia

Gorgeous colours! (she says after multiple conversations with J about not liking pink!!!)

----------


## Paula

Its not pink, its lavendar, coral and dusky rose  :O:

----------


## OldMike

Beautiful nails, love the colour dusky rose it's very apt for a dusky eyed princess of the sparkly variety  :O:

----------

Paula (21-06-18)

----------


## Angie

Love the colours of your nails really pretty

----------


## Paula

*sigh* thats the CCG AGM done. It was actually very interesting and finished on time lol. Things are going well in general but I was very concerned at how miniscule the budget for MH was. What really worried me, though, is that CAMHS failed to meet all 5 of the standards expected.

----------


## Suzi

Your nails are beautiful.

Glad the AGM went well love. CAMHS is horrific here too..

----------


## Flo

Ahh! Your nails are lovely! So is Luna...reminds me of my Penny....didn't have a bad bone in her body, and never barked either! Glad the AGM went well for you. Have a good day today sweet.

----------


## Angie

Glad that the AGM went well, hope your pacing today

----------


## Suzi

Hope you're resting today lovely.

----------


## Paula

Ive been reading all day  :):  its been lovely

----------


## Paula

So, I finally gave up expecting Apple to magically figure out a way I can read my books on my iPad outside in the sunshine and decided to buy a Kindle Paper-white. But the raw cheek of Amazon - if I wanted one that didnt come up with ads, I had to pay extra! Not cool

----------


## Suzi

What'cha reading?

----------


## Angie

I have downloaded the kindle app on my mobile and as have amazon prime its free for its books not had a add yet

----------


## Paula

> What'cha reading?


Just finished the Extracted trilogy by RR Haywood. Brilliant time travelling stories. Just about to start another Rachel Caine series - The Great Library




> I have downloaded the kindle app on my mobile and as have amazon prime its free for its books not had a add yet


Ive had kindle on my iPad for years, and have Prime too. Its not the app thats producing the ads, its the kindle device settings itself. I decided Im not paying the extra for the luxury of not having the odd advert pop up, cheeky b*ggers

----------


## Jaquaia

> Just finished the Extracted trilogy by RR Haywood. Brilliant time travelling stories. Just about to start another Rachel Caine series - The Great Library


Let me know what it's like? I'm just starting 'Midnight Bites' and then I've read all the Morganville series and really enjoyed the 'Weather Warden' series. Think I've got the first book of the 'Revivalist' series somewhere too.

----------


## Paula

Will do  :):

----------


## Angie

> I’ve had kindle on my iPad for years, and have Prime too. It’s not the app that’s producing the ads, it’s the kindle device settings itself. I decided I’m not paying the extra for the luxury of not having the odd advert pop up, cheeky b*ggers


Ahh am with you now x

----------


## Paula

Its a tough day for my family today. My little sisters 40th birthday. She was still born. She had spina bifida and hydrocephalus. Her disabilities were extensive and her head was too swollen to survive the birth. And her birth nearly killed my mum as she lost a lot of blood. It was the closest my parents ever came to losing each other.

We may not have met her face to face but shes a part of our family, always

----------


## Jaquaia

:Panda:

----------


## OldMike

:Panda:

----------


## magie06

:Panda:

----------


## Flo

It must be very hard for you all, especially your mum - and dad of course. She will always be part of you and it's lovely that you recognise her birthday. She existed, if only for a short time. And the fact that you all acknowledge her must make it a little easier for your mum. She doesn't bear the burden on her own then.  :Panda:

----------

Suzi (23-06-18)

----------


## Angie

:(bear):

----------


## Paula

Ive been up to her grave to see this


deactivate kik

Her rose bush has really flourished this year!  :): 

I also paid a visit to the grave of the man who was more of a grandfather to me than my real ones, and who died 21 years ago this week. I do the same every year but its really got to me this year for some reason

----------


## OldMike

:(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

I love that you all celebrate her birthday. I have had m/c and I'm the only one who remembers the date and I know it's not the same thing, but I have an understanding of a small amount of the pain. 
Sending you all loads of love and huge hugs today. Pass on my thoughts to your Mum too..

----------

Paula (23-06-18)

----------


## Paula

Ive been reading my book with my new kindle. I have to say, its a lot easier on my vision than using the iPad kindle app so Im happy I decided to splurge on it.

What I loved about today is that Si and Jess came to the cemetery with me and Katie sent me a message as shes at her dads. My sister is a part of my family in the next generation. I know a lot of people wouldnt recognise this like we do but its important to us, to my parents, that shes not forgotten.  They went through hell when she was born and the hospital buried her in an unmarked grave in hospital grounds. It took mum and dad two years to find out where she was, get her body exhumed and then bury her again where she is, properly, where we can remember her. Where shes not forgotten

----------


## Suzi

That's horrific for them to have had to go through that. I understand why it's so important and it is important.

----------

Flo (23-06-18)

----------


## Paula

Ive been sitting out in the garden for hours, reading my book, chatting with my girls  :):  I cant sit in direct sunlight (vampire?) as my CRPS skin burns very easily and having sunburn when the condition already makes it burn is not a good move. But the parasol was angled perfectly and it was just so relaxing. What is it about sitting out on a sunny day that is so soothing?

----------


## Suzi

It sounds like a perfect way to spend time together!

----------


## Flo

Probably because you're in touch with nature...the evening perfume off plants, listening to the birds and feeling a breeze! Do the same today Paula...but later on. Have a good one!xx

----------


## OldMike

Isn't it funny hows scents in the garden are more intense in the evening I wonder if it is because it is cooler.

Hope you manage to sit outside in the shade again Paula.

----------


## Suzi

How are you lovely?

----------


## Angie

Afternoon hunni x

----------


## Paula

> How are you lovely?


A bit bleurgh. Ive had a nice afternoon at my friends but struggling now. Probably the heat

----------


## OldMike

It's probably the heat like you say, I notice how much hotter it is in my computer room than downstairs in the lounge.

Hopefully you'll feel better as it cools down during the evening.

----------

Paula (25-06-18)

----------


## Suzi

If you're struggling like I am (each movement feels like it's through treacle and everything's sore) then I'm putting it down to good old autonomic dysfunction.... Hope as it cools down a bit that you feel a bit better..

----------


## Paula

Thats exactly it, Suzi. There was a time Id have loved this weather. Hey ho, Ill live

----------


## Suzi

I'd quite like to move into my fridge actually.... Think Marc'd approve if I ask him to air con my house and garden?  :(rofl):  :(rofl):  Stay cool love..

----------


## OldMike

In the States nearly everyone has AC with weather like this we could do with it.

Hope you managed to get some sleep last night Paula.

----------


## Flo

> That’s exactly it, Suzi. There was a time I’d have loved this weather. Hey ho, I’ll live


I agree with you entirely! I used to love the heat, but now it just knackers me and makes me irritable!! My son has a slimline oscillating fan that you can't hear and he has it running all night..summer and winter!! I had one in my room when I stayed and looked after Sienna...they're great! Hope you get some decent sleep love it's at time like this when I'd like to be in a separate bed!.xx

----------


## Angie

I have a fan at home we are bit cold at work
 though

----------


## Paula

Weve got a fan but it sets my nerves on edge. My living room is normally cool as its north facing but its muggy even in here. 

Never mind, itll be raining in no time and well all be complaining about that  :O:

----------


## Suzi

So apart from hot, are you OK?

----------


## Paula

Yeah, sort of. Worried about the meeting tomorrow and still dont know what Im going to do. And nervous about Saturday - weve got a stand at a local volunteer recruitment fair and Im the lead trustee on that.

----------


## OldMike

:(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Paula

Im cross. The charity has its biggest fundraiser in a few weeks. The lead trustees for that sent an email out yesterday giving out our jobs on the day. Shed put me down for Collection tins so the vice chair told her I need my leg elevated so needed to be at one of the stalls. She replied that I should bring a chair!

Im afraid I let my temper get the better of me and told her I expected more from a disability charity and, if I wasnt going to get it, I wouldnt be involved in any more events

----------


## Suzi

I'm not surprised! How rude of her! What a completely hideous individual!

----------


## Jaquaia

I don't blame you! That's appalling!  :Panda:

----------


## OldMike

No wonder you were furious Paula it's a disability charity and they brush you aside with "bring a chair"  :(bear):

----------


## Suzi

How are you lovely?

----------


## Paula

Stressed tbh.  :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear: s going to hit the fan at the board meeting tomorrow and I still dont know what to do .....

----------


## OldMike

Wish I could advise you what to do for the best but I'm stuck for ideas.  :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Pros and cons list?

----------

OldMike (27-06-18)

----------


## Paula

It all hangs on how the meeting goes tomorrow

----------


## Suzi

What time's the meeting? Do you have a plan with your friend?

----------


## Paula

9.30am. Shes got a plan, mines still a bit muddled. Though Si told me earlier that it just wasnt worth the stress

----------


## Suzi

You do seem to be really stressed out atm and I'm concerned for you xxx

----------


## magie06

I'm not sure if you need best of luck or various voodoo dolls, but I'll opt for the former. Good luck and I'll be thinking of you.

----------


## OldMike

Paula big (((hugs))) and much love to you  :(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Paula

> Paula big (((hugs))) and much love to you


Thank you, sweetie




> I'm not sure if you need best of luck or various voodoo dolls, but I'll opt for the former. Good luck and I'll be thinking of you.


 :(rofl): 




> You do seem to be really stressed out atm and I'm concerned for you xxx


Yeah I know but I wanted so much to make this work

Thank you, all of you, I dont know what Id do without you

----------


## Jaquaia

You'd find a way through because you're awesome  :Panda:

----------

OldMike (28-06-18)

----------


## Suzi

Hope it's going well, sorry to have missed you this morning, but I have been and still am thinking of you all morning

----------


## magie06

I hope the meeting went okay. Totally understand if you are now lying down in a dark room with a cool cloth over your face.

----------


## Suzi

Erm, you can't still be in that meeting? You OK Sparkles?

----------


## Angie

How are you hunni

----------


## Paula

I am Exhausted! And stressed. It was a horrible meeting. Everyone really snappy. Still, Ive told them I wont be attending the bring a chair event. The last 45 mins was time the Chair yesterday told us was to deal with an urgent problem, unrecorded, but he didnt say what it was. He wanted us all to talk about how he felt that we werent feeling the love (he actually used Love Island as a reference - ie not feeling the love and were not islands). Predictably, it just turned into a platform for people to whinge and complain. 

Everything is so hard. Case in point, the administrator came in during the last session and held up the folder that has signed Minutes in it (a legal requirement), getting arsey because the last minutes in there were for April and where were Mays (which is my job to sort)? The May minutes were in the Chairs hand to sign! Its petty and point scoring and really not what I need to be dealing with.

I dont know what to do, I know I could do good but just feel so demoralised with it all

----------


## Jaquaia

I don't know what to suggest. It sounds like an impossible situation at the moment so will just leave hugs  :Panda:

----------


## OldMike

Gah isn't Love Island some ancient TV program.

The chair person sounds a real dick (as Jaq would say and she'd be right).

Hope you can wind down after such a horrid meeting  :(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Angie

Oh hunni am not sure what to suggest right now but please can you rest tonight  :(bear):

----------


## Paula

Decision made, Im resigning tomorrow. I dont need this. I told my friend, who apologised for dragging me into it all which I think is telling

----------


## Jaquaia

You have to do what is right for you   :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Given how stressed you've been with this I think it's the right decision. This is no reflection on you/your abilities etc, but on them. What a shameful bunch for a disability group... 

Massive hugs though as I know you'll be taking it all personally - as I would. 
What does Si say?

----------


## Paula

I talked, he listened and just said resign then. And, you know what? It really was that simple

----------


## Angie

Sweetie the amount of stress you have had with this it isnt worth the affects on your health I do agree that it is the right decision, this is also another reason I am trying to change jobs as things have changed a lot at my place this week not just the shifts there are a lot of unhappy agents and at least 4 or 5 on my department alone that want to leave

----------


## Suzi

I think you have to look at the bigger picture - the amount of time you've spent so far on trying to sort this place out is vast - the Paula hours, the time thinking about it, the time worrying about it and it's only been getting worse. How much time this week alone have you devoted to it and you aren't getting anything positive back at all and they couldn't even help you by trying to make you comfortable for this upcoming event where you were told to bring your own chair! That's disgusting.

----------


## Paula

In the past 2 weeks, Ive worked every day except one. I realised that in the meeting yesterday and it made the decision a bit easier. I dont have paid employment because Im not well enough so certainly shouldnt be doing voluntary work to that extent itms.

Still, a good day ahead, mum and dad are up as shes got a hair appointment so Im going with mum to the hairdressers then were all meeting at my brothers for (mums) birthday cake  :):

----------


## OldMike

You've got so much to offer and they've treated you so badly, it's the right decision Paula  :(bear): 

Have a great time with your mum and at your brother's and don't forget have a big slice of cake and maybe a little tipple  :O:

----------

Paula (29-06-18)

----------


## Flo

Yes, it is the right decision Paula! Have a lovely day today with mum won't you? :(bear):

----------


## Suzi

Hope you're having a wonderful day lovely! You definitely deserve it! 
Working those hours when you aren't well enough to do so is only going to wear you down, exhaust you and cause you more issues! Definitely the right call. Have you written your resignation letter yet?

----------


## Paula

Ive resigned but the Chair (as my Vice Chair States), completely misunderstood most of what you said. Paula and I are going to chat tomorrow at the volunteer recruitment fair I said Id still honour but she said shell deal with the Chair any way I need her to

----------


## magie06

You deserve to relax for the rest of today. No matter how difficult the job it's still a very hard thing to hand your notice in. Well done!

----------


## Suzi

I agree. Rest please lovely.

----------


## OldMike

How are you today Paula? Hope you can do something nice for yourself today  :Panda:

----------


## OldMike

Heard this and thought of you Paula  :O: 

Especially this verse.

*She's cute*
*She's kind*
*She's the coolest* marsupial that you could ever find
*She's sweet*
*She's smart*
She's a smalla koala *with a great big heart*



Pity there isn't a koala smiley so a koala dressed as a panda will have to do  :Panda:

----------

Suzi (01-07-18)

----------


## Paula

:(rofl):  thats awesome!

Did you know, I was named after the song Hey Paula by Paul and Paula (dont know if thats their real names)?

https://g.co/kgs/JKCSJV

----------

OldMike (01-07-18),Suzi (01-07-18)

----------

